# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  جاني سلامكم

## احمد ابوسنة

*جاني سلامكم 
جانى سلامكم فى الشريط 
جانى سلام كل الصحاب 
جانى الكلام بعد الغياب
واتعفرت سن القلم خلانى 
لبسنى عفريت المعانى ... والأمانى 
شميت رحيتكم فى العروق
ودقت طعم الزوق فى ودانى من تانى 
شفتكم رغم المسافات البعيدة 
وافتكرت كل أيامى وتجاربى 
القديمة والجديدة 
لما كنا نشب على سور القمر 
ونهبشة . ونحطه شامة ع. الجبين 
جوه القصيدة 
أفتكرت عصام وماهر ومصطفى وصبرى وسامى 
كل الصحاب الطيبين 
من غير منذكر فى الأسامى .
*	*	*
أذيك ياعصام ياقرنى 
شكراً جداً على السلام 
وعلى قد ماانت وحشنى 
على قد ماعاوز أغيب عنكم كمان 
وتسّلم عليا من تانى 
صوتك وصلنى فى الهوا 
شايل على قد السلام .. 
روح القصيدة 
شايل دوا فيه الشفا
للغربة فى بلادى البعيدة 
أذيك جداً ياعصام .
*	*	*
ياسامى يادياب .
ماشبعتوش عن روحى  غياب 
جواباتك انقطعت ليه 
وسلامك بيعوق ليه 
كدابة الصحبة اللى ما تجمع 
بين حرف ال حـ  وحرف ال ب 
وتهون ع. الناس الليل 
وتحلى فى الحلق الميم 
لما يكون مشبوك فى ال ر 
آدى مصر بعتهالك 
والحالادى قلتهالك 
بس ردك جه صدمنى 
انت بالك ؟
لو سافرت يومين مكانى 
كنت شفت مصر شابة 
وكل حاجة م. الحاجات كتير كتير 
مش حبة حبة .
كنت شفت النيل وريدك 
والنخيل لاخضر قلم 
حبره سايل  جوه إيدك 
والشوارع الكبيرة والحوارى والميدان الزحمة 
صورة بروازها حنين 
متعلقة بمسمار   فى عينك 
الكلام ده قلتهولك مش عشانى 
لو سافرت يومين مكانى 
*	*	*
قبل ما اسافر 
كنت معلمكم بعلامة 
لوجودة دايماً فى الندوات 
والصوت الأخضر فى قصايدة 
المليانة ع. الدنيا ملامة 
وسلامى للشاعر الأخضر 
صبرى سلامة .
اذيك ياصبرى كمان 
فى سلامك حسيت بحنان 
وندغت الأشواق الوان 
وظروفك تشبة انسان 
عارفه جداً 
كان عايش جوايا زمان 
لسه أشعارك صعبة عليك 
وحيطان الدنيا مشبوكة بقوالب 
من بين رجليك 
وكلاب الجسر السعرانة 
بتطلعلك بالليل وبتعوى 
وتسد السكة حواليك 
اذيك ياصبرى كمان 
وكلامى مشبوك بكلام 
وسلامى فى نهايته سلام 
تمام الشاعر ياحبيبى 
ده جوابك عرقان من جيبى 
وقصايدك مزروعة فى دمك 
بقصايدى وكل الألوان 
فاكر لما كنا زمان 
بنحنى الكفين بالشعر 
ونمسى ع. الليل بقصايد 
شايلة الهم وشايلة الفكر 
ونحاسب ع. الليل ان يخلص 
ونحارب فى الحرف السايل 
ع. الورقة والكل محايد 
*	*	*	
ياحيطان الأيام ضمينى 
نسينى عنين الأغراب 
مديلى شهورك شدينى 
لسلامى فى إيدين أحباب 
لميلى من الأرض الواسعة 
أصحابى يبقوا ولاد تسعة 
وقصايدى تبقى تغنيها
وانا راجع من بعد غياب 
ياحيطان الأيام العالية 
وطيلى اركب من فوقك 
وانور قمره فى الضلمة 
وادفى من الشمس بشوقك 
ياحيطان الأيام  ضمينى 
ورينى ياما فيكى انا شفت 
من حرمان وحنين وعرفت 
اصعب حاجة ان الشاعر 
يترك بلدة ويروح غايب 
 زى تمام الواد العاشق 
مايروح سايب 
كل الحب فى عين البت 
*	*	*

ولأنى شارب من ضرع الليل 
عديت ع. المر ف. أيامى وسنين الويل 
ومعود ضهرى ان مال مرة 
ينقام بالشيل
وودانى ماليها حفيف النخل 
ومواويـــــــــــــــــــــــل .
وزرعت الشعر ف.لياليا
وسّعت الدنيا بإيديا 
نطيت بعنيا على بكرة 
وحمولى تقيــــــــله 
وتهد الحيل 
مش ممكن انسى الناس بسهولة 
ولاممكن انساكى بسهولة 
معقولة ...
ده أنتى الفكرة المحفورة ف. تجاعيد المخ 
وانتى الأب الأم الأخت الأخ .
وانتى المطره المليانة حنين 
لما ترخ ... ترخ ... ترخ 
وانتى الصياد الناصح . والفخ 
*	*	*
جانى سلامكم فى الشريط 
كان فى كلام جداً جميل 
وكلام عبيط 
سامحونى ع. اللفظ ان قلته 
والشاعر الشعر ده عيلته 
الحاجز عالى فى عنيكم 
والسد المحطوط انا شيلته 
*	*	*
الغربة مش غربة مكان 
ولاعين بتدمع م. الحنان
الغربة مش مطرح بعيد 
ولا وحدة باهتة ف. فرح عيد
ولاحارة زحمة من الميدان 
ولاجامعة مليانة بحنين
وايام زمان 
وعامود وقبة وصوت أدان 
الغربة مش غربة مكـــــــــــــاااان .
الغربة شاعر ساب بلاده
وقلبه مش سايع بعادة 
فى عيونه حاطط طير مهاجر 
وف. دمه شايل كل زاده 
وأيديه عفيه تشيل جدار 
وتهد لون الليل نهار
وحبر إيده شديد عناده
تترسم جواه بلدنا 
ترعة كوبرى غيط ودار 
حارة زحمة أصحاب وجار 
وان كنتو مش عارفين  بجد 
أسألو بيرم يرد 
واللى انكتب عن حلب 
فى ديوان نزار .
ـــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

كان لازم أقرا كلامك --- براحه
وأتأمل فيه على مهل
لو عايز رأيي بصراحه
الموضوع مش سهل

ماعرفتش أقراها قصيدتك
متعود ماأقراش وأنا ماشي
وأنا كنت معاك خطوه بخطوه
من سطر لسطر بإحساسي
ولقتني معاك في شوارع مصر
لو تكتب مطر -- أتبل
وإن تكتب شمس
أموت م الحر

عديت كام حرف ف أبياتك
عديتهم ماكانوش زايدين
كانوا نفس حروفي اللي عارفهم
ماكانوش خمسين
بس إنت إزاي بتشبكهم
إزاي بتغير طبيعتهم
محتار ف الأمر

عارف ياأبو سنه أنا بعد كلامك نفسي ف إيه
أنا عايزك تبعت مني سلام لصحابك
خلاني كلامك أحس كأني عارفهم
تقريبآ أقدر أوصف ليك ملامحهم

إنما لساهم أصحابك قادرين يتقابلوا
ولا خلاص مابيتقابلوش
لساهم يستنوا جوابك
ولا خلاص مابيستنوش

لساه الجسر اللي إنتوا مشيتوا عليه --- موجود
ولا خلاص هدوه
لساه الود مابينكم زي ماكان --- ممدود
ولا خلاص قطعوه

عارف ياأبو سنه 
أنا شفت الغربه إزاي في كلامك؟
أنا شفت الغربه وكانت زي الوحش
عماله بتنهش لحم أيامي
ولحم أيامك نهش
ليه كيده شفتها ؟
ماأعرفش

وسمعت أنا صوت الساعه
ولقيتني معاك في الجامعه
صدقني ماخدتش بالي
نزلت وحديها الدمعه

عارف ياأبو سنه
أنا شفت الشاعر إيه ف كلامك؟
أنا شفت الشاعر عندك زي الزرع
بيعشق طينة أرضه
أنا شفت الشاعر عندك زي الشمع
بينور
بس بيبكي لوحده

الشاعر عندك صوت إنسان
الشاعر عندك ب حساب الفلاح
مليون فدان
الشاعر عايش فيك
طول ماسنينك جايه وراااااحه

كان لازم أقرا كلامك براحه
وأتأمل فيه على مهل
لو عايز رأيي بصراحه
الموضوع مش سهل

عصام علم الدين

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*عارف ياعصام 

كان لازم ارد على كلامك

وبنفس الوزن

عرتنى من زيف الفرحة 

ولبسنى الحزن

* * * * 

عارف ياعصام

الغربة بتخليك شاعر

لو حتى مابتعرفشي كلام

لو حتى ما بتقراش اسمك

لو حتى بتعرف تتناسي لاحزان نفسك

* * * * 

وان كنت سألت عن الأحباب

ونسيت الزمن اللى مسحنا 

وكتبنا غياب

طلعت فى بلادنا
شهادات لينا
بتقول ان احنا اتوفينا

مسحونا من قايمة الأصحاب

مبقاش فى حد بيستنظر منا جوابات

ولاحتى سلام 

الناس مش فاضية ياعم عصام

ايه يعنى واحد راح سافر

ايه يعنى واحد مات

ايه يعنى واحد متعذب بليهب الغربة وحراااااااان

ماانت فى بلادك متعري 

ومطاطي دماغك

وانت فى احضانها ... برداااااااااااااااااان

* * * * 

عارف ياعصام 

ايه اللى باقيلنا فى بلادنا



الأرض الفاضية اللى شالتنا يوم من الأيام

الحيطة المايله اللى كتبنها عليها الأحلام

فاضل لينا كبارى النيل ..... بالليل

فاضل لينا ميدان التحرير والعتبة وامبابة وبشتيل

فاضل لينا .. الحلم المرسوم . ع. الدكة فى الفصل.

فاضل لينا الأشواق للأهل 

اما الأسماء ف . قليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 

لو لسه الأوراق مكتوبة 

والحبر تقيل

* * * *

ايوه ياعصام

ان كنت سألت عن الأحباب

ونسيت الزمن اللى مسحنا 

وكتبنا غياب

طلعت فى بلادنا شهادات لينا

بتقول ان احنا اتوفينا

مسحونا من قايمة الأصحاب

مبقاش فى حد بيستنظر منا جوابات

ولاحتى سلام 

الناس مش فاضية ياعم عصام

كان لازم ارد علي كلامك

وبنفس الوزن

عرتنى من زيف الفرحة

ولبسنى الحزن ..

__________ 

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*فكرتني بيها 
مع إني مانسِتش
رجعتني ليها
وكأني مامشِتش
نزلت دموعي 
مَسحتََها
عارف لقيت إيه تحتَها ؟
لِسه دموعي القديمه
على خدودي مانشفتشِ
من ذكريات أليمه
ولا جميله ؟ ماأعرفش

واهي نزلت تاني دموع
كتبت على خد رجوع
وحروف عَ الخد التاني
كلها بتقول واحشاني

واحشاني شوارع بلدي
وناسها
وكل جيراني
وواحشني قُعاد القهوه
وشاي مخصوص علشاني
وصحاب مش عارف
فين أراضيهم
ولا عارف إمتى هاأشوفهم تاني
صدقني ده حتى الدوشه هناك
واحشاني
أنا راضي إن شاالله سكنت ف عشه
هناك
ولا أرضى بقصر
بعيد عن مصر
وأنا فيه مِتغَرَب
واحداني
أنا مصر معايا 
هاتفضل عايشه
طول ماأنا عايش
وبتقدر عَ القول
يالساني
تِقسِمني يامصر
ف بُعدك
قََشَه
وف قُربِك مارد 
بالقاني
ده أنا شارب من مية نيلك
و أنا لوني الداكن من طينك
أنا واكل من تمر نخيلك
وأنا دمعي تمسحُه مناديلك
أنا حانن للقمره ف ليلك
أنا عايز أجيلك ـ أحكيلك
أنا عايش تايه من غيرك
وسؤالي جوابُه ف تفسيرك
لساكي صحيح مش ناسياني ؟
لساني حكايه ف حكاويكِ ؟
لساكي بتستَني حَبيبك ؟
ولا أنت خلاص مش عارفاني ؟
و أنا إسمك غيره
ماباكتبش

فكرتني بيها مع إني مانشتش
رجعتني ليها وكأني مامشتش
نزلت دموعي ـ مسحتها
عارف لقيت إيه تحتها ؟
لسه دموعي القديمه
على خدودي مانشفتش
من ذكريات أليمه
ولا جميله ؟ ماأعرفش
 
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*وف مصر

فى الشارع 
العيش محطوط بيلم تراب
والجزمة بتلمع فى الفتارين
والبنى أدمين ماشيين صعاليك
والكلب الولو بيضح ليك
ولسانه مدلدل م  الشبابيك
وبنات لا بسين او مش لا بسين
ويموت الحلم مخنوق بحنين
وقلويهم لونها فى لوني تمام
اخضر وحزين
وفرارجي امين
بيسن الاكل على السكاكين
ويبيع للكلب
اللى بيشوفك يضحك ليك
ولسانه يدلدل م الشبابيك
يدبحله الفرخة
يديه الشيك
مسكينة الفرخة
قلبها كان ساكن فيه الديك
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ماشي ياعم
إنتَ بَدأت
وأنا مش هاأسكُت
غير لما أَنت تقولي خَلاص
عايز تِرسِم صورَه لمَصر؟
عَندي مَتين ألبوم في الراس
عايز تِكتِب هنا عَن مَصر؟
أنا محتاج مليون كراس
طول ماأنا قَلبي مالِيه إحساس
طول ماأنا عايش وسط الناس
مصر هَواها في مَجرى الدم
مَصر أقولَها بِمِلو الفَم
يعني ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ !
ماشي ياعم؟
إنتَ بَدأَت
فاكِر هايكفينا الوقت؟
دَه أنا لو يوم في الغُربه وَصفت
محتاج سَنه سنتين وتَلاته
مِحتاج دَهر
مِحتاج أَزرَع
ميت فَدان للصَبر
عايز أَلف دَواية حِبر
إحسِب بقىَ
لَو عايز تِحسِب
وأما تلاقي الناتِج إكتِب
وإوعَىَ تغِش
حافِظ أصلي الحِسبَه دي صم
يَعني ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ !
ماشي ياعَم

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## بنت مصر

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة لهذه المعارضات  الشعرية  الرائعة

بسنت

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا ولاد الايه..........

اما بجد كلامكوا كبير

خدنى فى رحله طويله عريضه

خلانى اسرح بالتفكير

يمكن مره اكون احتارت

ولا اخترت السكه السهله

علشان يعنى سهولة السير .. !!

لما تكون الحسبه صعيبه

لما يكون الامر خطير

وبتوه جوه موانى عجيبه

واحتار جدا فى التفسير

هيا عجينه

نفس الطينه

بس الفارق ف المقادير

آه يا صحابى

آه يا احبابى

برج العقل خلاص هيطير

مليون ليه جوانا بتصرخ

لكن ربك.....

هو اللى عليه التدابير




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تحية حب وتقدير  الى هذا النبض الصادق 

احمدابو سنه  وعصام علم الدين

احبكما فى الله يا كبار مدمنى الصدق ومروجى المعنى والمضمون :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  



محمد سعيد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بيقول ياولاد الإيه
قوم ياأحمد رُد عَليه
قول يالا ماتسكُتلوش
ماأقدرش لوَحدي أجاريه
ده أنا كُل كلامي قروش
وده حَرفُه يساوي جنيه
وآهو جابلي فاتوره تقيله
مَكتوبه بخَط إديه
خَدناه آل رُحلَه طَويله
وسرحِت بِسَبَبنا عنيه
وإحتار ماعرفش يفَكَر
وباينُه هايكتب أكتَر
بَعد مايحسبها الحِسبَه
ويعدِل في المَقادير
والراجِل لَجل الصُحبَه
قال لينا الأمر خَطير
فياريت ماتغبش كتير
وتعالىَ بدون تأخير
نُص بنُص الفَواتير
لَو عَقلُه بِجَد يطير

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*عاوز ايه
ما انت كمان بترد عليه
حرفك غالى يابن الايه
اغلى من الليل والاشواق
واللى معدى
او كان نايم
جه لكلامنا 
بص وفاق
رد عليا والا عليه
قالها صريحة
كلمة تعبر
شوف أل ايه 
ياولاد الايهعارف معنى الكلمة دى ايه
كلمة حب كبيرة كبيرة
اجدع من مليون قصة وسيرة
وادفى من الحضن الدفيان
عارف ليه
علشان حرفه
بشوفه تملى 
لابس لبس جديد  فى جديد
علشان اسمه اسم محمد
اسمه التانى بص سعيد
علشان ايده بتلمس فيا
نبض شوارع عدي عليا
شامم ريحة عايشة فى دمي
لامس حرفه قلوينا بإيه
كلمة حب 
رشقت غارت جوه القلب
قال بسلام ياولاد الايه
وانا راح ارد عليك وعليه
اه يامحمد
يابن الايه
اه ياعصام 
يابن الايه
عاوز ايه ؟
ـــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ماأكدبش عليك قلقان
في كلامَك قَصدَك بان
فبلاش لَف ودوران
وإعتِرِف إن إنتوا جيران

ده بَدال ماترُد عَليه
طَبطَبت عَليه وسامحتُه
حَطيتها إديك ف إديه
إكمني غَريب عَن حِتِتكوا
خَلِتها ولاد الإيه
مَعناها حَبايب في لغتكوا
ماأعرَفش نَدَهتَك ليه
وأنا عارف باللي مابينكوا
الحَرف بتاعُه حَبيبَك
والحَرف بتاعَك صاحبُه
أنا شاكِك إنُه قَريبَك
وإنتوا الإتنين بِتخَبوا
ماهو نَفس طَريقُه طَريقَك
في الل إنتَ كَتبتُه وكَتبُه
أما أنتَ ياقلبي نَصيبَك
مش ذَنب أحمد ولا ذَنبُه
مش عارف أنهي حبيبَك
أصل الإتنين يتحَبوا

صَفحات العُمر
محمد إبن سعيد
وأبو سِنه
الحُب بِتاعهُم إسمُه جديد
ومادمتوا وافقتوا عليه
زييكُم راح أَسميه
وآهو إنتوا
إنتوا اللي  ولاد الإيه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## منال درويش

يا أحمد يا محمد يا عصام
فوقتتونى وكنت ح انام..
ماله الرز مع الاحلام ؟!
واحد فيكم بيفكرنى بلمة وصحبة 
وبيت وحمام 
وناس بتشاور على بعضيها 
تحضن بكرة ولما نفارق تنسى أوام 
يا دي الدنيا ودي افعالها 
حب أصحابي صبح أوهام 
وواحد تانى يقوله انا فاهم قصدك 
كل كلام الصدق دا فاضحك 
عارف علة نفسك ، عارف غرضك 
نفسك تعلى بيها لقدام 
وانا وياك حبيت من قلبي 
وأما مشيت نسيتنى أوام !!
عيشت الغربة فيها لوحدى 
حتى طابور العيش كان ضدى 
واما حلمت بفرخة وشوربة
كات الشوطة حائط صدى !!
وبرضه مشيت السكة لوحدى 
عمر الغربة ماكانت بره 
غربتى دايما كانت جوه 
لما تحس انك وحدانى 
وسط اخواتك ،
تبقى الدنيا مريرة وصعبة 


تدوق الصبر ويبقى حياتك 
تعرق ، تشقى 
لجل جنيه 
وفرصه تبقى واحد 
من ضمن ولاد الايه 

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا نهار ابيض زى الفل

يا شجر طارح ورد فل

واد يا محمد  ::-s:  

يظهر إنك احوليت ::nooo::  

ولا كلامهم خلاك دوخت

نبض المعنى ف قلب الفكره

خلا قْدامك طعلت فوق ...

ودماغك نزلت على تحت ::  

وبقيت ضارب اجدع لخمه

علشان كده يا حبيبى تنحت

 أه يا صحابى...

يا عز احبابى

سامحوا اسير المعنى الصادق

انا لو بيِدى 

كنت عاركت وكنت اتخانق

مهى اقلامكوا بجد تغيظ

وتحير اجعصها جعيص :Nono:  

اسمع منى يا عمنا احمد

وانت كمان يا يا عم عصام

انا ما اقصدشى ابدا إنى

يبقى ما بينى وبينكوا خصام

علشان  انتوا حروف مصريه

واعيه وفاهمه الفوله تمام

وانا مش هنسى اختى منال

اصلها كانت اوى ناقصاها

وآدى قلمها...

كمل على الباقى من عقلى

وخلاّ  يا عينى حالى حال ::(:  




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأعزاء

احمد

عصام 

منال

اشعر بكل السعاده وانا اجارى حروفكم التى تعكس رقيكم الانسانى المتميز

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لولا منال
كُنا فضِلنا في الإشكال
وماخلصناش من قُلنا وقال
تِسلم إيدها صَحيح ـ أُمال
بَعد كلامها راق البال
ولولا قَلمها جانَّا وطَل
عُمرُه ماكان هايجينا الفُل
ولا كانت تِحلَو اللَمه
أو تِفطَر اقلامنا الصايمه
على رُز وكام فَرد حمام
طِلعَت عامَله عزومه تمام
بَس ضايقني في المَذكور
إن العيش هانقفلوا طابور
قُلت أَلحَقلي قَوام رغيفين
ليَّه ولصحابي التانيين
رغيفين إيه ـ دَه أنا عايز طاوله
هاخُد كُل الفُرن مقاوله
وهاازوِد عدد المَعازيم
ماأنا مش هاأدفَع ولا مَليم
ولا هاأرتاح لَو روحت وكَلت
قبل ماتاكُل أختي بَسَنت
وأنا قَررَت بقَلمي
هاأبعَت دَعوَه ل حلمي
فيها أقوله أنا نِفسي
إنتَ وجمال مرسي
وجابر المصري
والأُخت عايده العشري
ومصطفي سلام
تيجوا تاكلوا معانَّا كلام
وهاأقولُه فيها كمان
لو كان فيه حَد جعان
قولوا العزومه قَريب
هاييجي فيها صلاح و عادل الخطيب
والأخ حماده ألف تُسعُميه وتمانين
والصعيدي و الناصري لَو حتى بَس خمسه وسبعين
والأخ لورد كازا
لما يعود م الأجازه
لسه العزومه ماأنتَهِتش ياسيد عطيه
إنت و محمد نديم ومامتكم من إسكندريه
ولابُد ييجي أحمدالشربيني
شُكراً كتير يامنال إنك عَزمتيني
وبعد إذنِك هاأعزِم كمان ضياء
و عزت الأبنودي بَقالُه فتره الزاد ماضاق
و محمد عثمان جبريل
عَشان ينزِل القَمر لو العزومه بليل
وعشان تبقى عزومه ملوك
إسمحيلي أعزِم طارق المملوك
و نجار والناس الرايحين
عالصفحادي وجايين
وغَصبِن عَني الإتنين
اللي ف بالي مرابطين
بعزومه ـ بدون ناويين
قبل الباقيين واكلين
وأكيد كُلكوا فاهمين
قَصدي ونيتي على مين

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*
أمال ايه
اصل منال دى اختى صحيح
جاية بحرف ينط سعادة
وحرف جريح
ادى طابور العيش شايفينه
وادى بقالة عم عليش
اكل مافيش
حق مافيش
شغل مافيش
وادى الطلبة سابو درسوهم
دخلوا الجيش
رموا احلامهم رموا اما نيهم
قطع قطع فى الكراريس
وادى الخلق البالية الجيفة
عايشة تهيص
تاكل لحم اخواتها وتندغ 
بدل العيش

وادى الحق يابلدي مروح
عدى حدودك طالع بره
طافش من الايام متعري
من غير ريش
وادى الحلم ياقمرة منور
برة الارض
كلمة بجد كمان لله
لو ايه يحصل رزقي بإيده

نفسي يابلدي اجيلك ماشي
اجيلك عايم
بس اجيلك الاقي الناس 
لبسوا جديد
عرفوا يحددو يوم العيد
القي الناس راميين الحقد
فى البلاعة 
نفسي الاقي اللى اسمه بتاعه
راح مايجيش
نفسي نقول
مع بعض تملي
حقد مافيش
ظلم مافيش
حزن مافيش
وادى طابور العيش يامنال
لسه بيكبر 
ومافيش عيش
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لما لَقيتَك تاني رجعت
سِبت طابور العيش وخَرَجت
شئ في كلامَك مِنه إحتَرت
مافهاش حاجه لَو إستَفسَرت
عايز تِوصَل ماشي صحيح؟
ولا يَدوب بتقول تَصريح؟
ده أنا عارف قَصدَك يافَصيح
نِفسَك تِلقىَ بُساط الريح
مَصر جَميله كتير من فوق
ماتحسِش إنَك مَخنوق
ماتشوفش الناس الغَلبانه
ولا وشوش م الخوف دَبلانه
بِتشوف نيل
ماتشوفش الأرض العَطشانه
ولَو بِليل
تِلقىَ السما بنجوم مَليانه
بِتشوف مَصر جَميله ورَوعَه
وتشوف الهَرمات والقَلعَه
مش هاتشوف أحلامنا الضايعه
ولا هاتحس بلادَك بايعَه
كُل الناس بِتشوفهُم نَمل
اللي كبير زَي اللي أقل
ماتحسِش بينهُم بفروق
دَه الإنسان واحِد مَخلوق
ومَصر جميله كتير من فوق
عايز تِوصَل ماشي صَحيح؟
ولا خَلاص قَررت تِعوم
ولا نَويت تلغي التَصريح
بَعد ماصَحيتَك م النوم

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*رايح فين
سيبت طابورك ليه وطلعت
عاوز تسمع
طيب ارجع
ارجع ارجع
خليك واقف جوه مكانك
احجز ليك حتة على جنب
جنب الباب
علشان تعرف تجري وتطلع
فى ارهاب
بالأسباب
فى قنبلة محطوطة فى قلبي 
خايف منها
عليك واللهى
ارجع ارجع 
رايح فين
حلق حلق على السامعين
القنبلة راح تدوي وتطلع
قلبي عليكم
حبي ماليكم
قلبي بيدمع
حلمى بيتقل
عيني بتسرح
فى اللى هيحصل 
ارجع ارجع
خليك عندك
انا حذرتك
ــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*كيده تِعجبني
بأفرَح بيك لما تهددني
وأرجع تاني ماأهونش عَليك
وأول ماأندَهلَك ألاقيك
دايماً بابَك سايبُه موارِب
ده أنا وإنتَ في الأَصل حبايب
مافناش من ديناميت وقنابل
وعمر العُنف ماحَل مَشاكِل
أرجَع فين وأنا لِسه ماروحتِش
أو جايز روحت ومارجعتِش
لَخبَطِتني ونسيت السِكه
شَكلَك عايز تِلغي الشِركه
بِتخَيرني ياأكون على جَنب
ياتفجَر قُنبِله في القلب
وأنا مش خايف مهما تفجَر
بس ياريت قبليها تفكَر
قَبل ماتِملي شروط وتحَذَر
وتزَوِد في كلام وتكتَر
هاتجيب زيي ياصاحبي منين
بَعدي يِحلَق ع السامعين
وأنا مش عارِف لَما تسبني
مين غيرَك ييجي يغَلِبني
كيده تِعجِبني
بأفرَح بيك لَما تهددني

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*أبدا أبدا مش تهديد
خوفي عليك واللهى شديد
اصل انا عارف ايه جوايا
اصل ده قلبي شايله معايا
مدة طويلة
عمرى ماسبته يصدي ويخرب
عمرى ماسبته يطنش يهرب

غاسله تملى بدمع العين
يلمع يبرق ابقى حزين
حزني عليا 
حزني عليك
واحنا بعيد فى الارض الواسعة
اهو عايشين والاسم حياه
كلها اسمها ارض الله
شوفت الاه
دى اه واحدة
حتى ما وصلت نص الاه
شوف فما بالك
لو مطعت فردت حروفي
جوه حروفك
والا غزلت الخوف العايش
من خيط  خوفك
كيف الحال
والاحوال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## منال درويش

*وسع وسع انت وهوا* 
*فاكرين ايه الحق فتوة* 
*ولا عشان ما أنا ساكتة عليكو* 
*تدخلوا قلبي بعافية وقوة !*
*دى حكاية مش جد وأزمة* 
*لازم نعرف نمشى ازاي*
*ولا نخطى ف قلب اللعبة* 
*واحد فيكو يمكن يضعف* 
*والتانى كان لازم يعرف* 
*انها عايزة ولاد بالحزمة* 
*رابطة تلم الكل في رزمة* 
*لما تبص عليها تقول* 
*ح ابطل اكل العيش والفول* 
*وادفع مهر عروستى ..دراع مفتول* 
*وانسى طابور العيش* 
*ولبس الخيش* 
*وادخل اجدع مطعم وادفع للراجل بقشيش* 
*آه يا بلدنا ، كلها خير من ساسة لراسها* 
*والمواخير بيقولوا ما فيش !!*
*انت يا صاحبي انت وهوا* 
*لما تقولها آه مسموعة* 
*توجع قلبي ،، آآه من جوه*
*ممكن انادي عليك واقولك ،،افضل جنبي* 
*سيبك من بكرة وخليك بين السطر كلام متخبي* 
*بس ح تقدر ؟؟؟ تبقى على الهامش محتار* 
*لا شوفت الجنة، ولا دوقت صعوبة النار* 
*تطلب بكرة يجيلك حافى* 
*ولا راكبلك ضهر حمار !!*



*انت يا صحابي مسيرك ترجع ،* 
*مهما يكون البعد بيوجع ،*
*قلبها فاضل ليك وح يسمع* 
*مهما هربت من التيار* 
*يا أصحابي ،*
*انفضوا توب الخوف والغفلة* 
*حطوا ف عبكوا مليون فار* 
*صحصحوا على بكرة لجاي يجري* 
*وازرعوا قلب الليل،، نوار* 
*مهما الغربة خدتكوا بعيد* 
*راح تطرح جواكوا نهار* 
*واياك ،،*
*تطلب بكرة يجيلك حافى* 
*ولا راكبلك ضهر حمار !!*

----------


## fantom482010

::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*تُقصُدي مين مِن إنتَ وهوَ
يعني أنا ـ إنتَ
ولا أنا هوَ؟
مُمكن تِنفـَع فِكرَه لغِنوه
ناوي إكتبها لبَلدي الحِلوَه
وبأفكَر أسميها مَصاروَه
عَن أغراب عايشين في الدُنيا
منهُم جوه ومنهُم بَرَه
ناس دفيانه وناس تِتعَرىَ
ناس شَقيانه
وناس تانيين بِتلِم الغَلَه
ناس شَبعانه
وناس من ألم الجوع تِتلوى

ناس في الفقر تموت غَرقانه
وناس شاليهات عالبَحر
ناس في البنك حَصانه
وناس إفلاس من نُص الشَهر
ولا ليهُم حولَ ولا قوه

بُكرَه ـ ـ ـ
بُكرَه هاييجي أنا عارف شايفُه
بَس هاييجي إزاي 
إختَلفوا
يَعني هاييجي مضَلِم كُحل
ولا هاتيجي الشمس ف صَفُه
يَعني هاشوف الأَهل
ولا هالاقي النُص إتخَطفوا
حاسِس إني باموت عَلىَ مَهل
حَتى سطوري إعتَرفوا
شُفت إزاي مش سَهل
وحروفي إزاي لَفوا
من غير قَصد ونيه
تُقصُدي مين مِن إنتَ وهوَ
يعني أنا ـ إنتَ
ولا أنا هوَ؟

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*هو في ايه
مالكم كده ساكتين كده ليه

الدور راح على مين دلوقتى

كنه عليا ؟

بس انا خايف اكتب ديه 
كلمة شايلها فى قلبي كتير
علشان اقولها لازم حتماً
فى تفكير
اصل الكلمة مليون حرف
جوه الحرف معبي كلام
شوف الناتج
اصلي محاسب
اكتب كده حسبة على الحاسب
تطلع كام

من كام عام
ضاقت بيا الارض الواسعة
كنت غريب 
عاجز انى احقق حلمي
عارف انه اصبح عادى
بس ساعتها
كنت بعيش فى حضن بلادي
زى كتير ملايين ملايين
سبت الاهل والاصحاب
ومشيت منها  بدمع العين
كنت حزين والله حزين
فاكر يومها دموعي خضار
نزلت تلسع وش الارض
جوه مطار
فاكر انا الى هذا الحين
كل حنين الدنيا الواسعة
كل الحب فى عين عاشقين
فاكر يومها حضنت النسمة
قتلت البسمة
جوه العين
حضنت اخويا واختى بكيت
والله بكيت بحرارة بكيت
قمت سافرت
واما نزلت بلاد الله
فى ارض الله
شوفت الصورة
حلم كبير
واقف انا جوه فى الكادر
والخلفية ناس مقهورة
بتعرق صبر
شوفت الحلم اللى عايشينه
رب الدنيا الواسعة ده قال
انى لامس قلب عبادي
وانى العالم وانى العاطي
وانى الهادى
بس الصورة
مش متاخده وفيها بلادي
بصيت تانى  لقيتنا كتير
جوه الصورة 
بس الصورة مش متاخده وفيها بلادي
بصيت تانى 
سرحت كتير
ده شئ عادى ؟
لا واللهى ماهو شئ عادى 
هى بلادنا ارض الخير ؟
هى بلادنا  فيها الطير
بيغنى وشادي ؟

ده شئ عادي
لا واللهى ماهو شئ عادي
كل بلاد الله دى بلادنا
ارضه واسعه منين ماتروح
بس  هتدبح فى المدبوح
والا هتحلب تور بينوح
كل بلاد الله الواسعة
عايش فيها
بس القلب
ونبض الحب
مش ممكن يتحرك الا
بين ايدك انتى يابلادي
انا خلصت كلام فى قصيدة
كلمة وطلعت من ملايين
نعمل ايه بحروفنا الحافية
لو قاعدين 
اقعدو بالعافية
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## منال درويش

كلنا نقعد ،،
لازم نقعد بس ح نقعد كدة ساكتين ؟!!
كل الدنيا تلف في ثانية 
واحنا ح نفضل هنا وافقين 
نكتب احلامنا على قصيدة 
نحلم بيها في دنيا جديدة ،
ع الورقة نرسم بساتين !!
ونسابق نفسنا للداخل 
ما كفاية حسابات ومساءل 
نرجع نبكي ، واقول نستاهل 
نطلع في الاخر خاسرين 
كل حروفنا خوف مطبوعة 
وايدينا للخير مقطوعة 
والكلمة ما بقت مسموعة 
وكأننا ف الخلا ساكنين ،
نبكي على حالنا ونتحايل ع الايام
نتخدر بكلام للعامة في صحافة 
وجايز اعلام ..
حتى الموت ما بقاش بالساهل 
راح تدفع ع الميت كام 
لو كنت من الطبقة العاليا ،
تبقى الموتة بخير وسلام 
ولو كنت من الناس التانية 
بتموت زيك والاغنام

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*استر ساتر
خدلك ساتر

ادى منال بتحرك فيها
القنبلة دى قلت عليها
راح تتفجر فيكو وفيا
تطرح شظي فى كل  مكان
شظي الحب
ينطر يسكن جوه القلب
حب بلادي 
ماهو شئ عادى 
علشان ما احنا اكيد بنحب
زى الطفل ما يقطع توب
امه ده لما يطول الشب
احنا بلادنا امنا واكتر
رغم الساكن فيها ولاد
بس ولاد مش ضمن الاهل
واللى هيقرا منهم حرفي
عارف قصدي 
قصدي عليهم  
نفسي اكتبها قصيدة طويلة
والعنوان 
ياولاد الكلب

احمد ابوسنة*[/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## منال درويش

يا بنى استنى 
بص وشوف حواليك الاول قبل ما تنطق 
كلمة حق تقولها  الباطل فيها ح  يخسىء 
تمحي عار الجور والعتمة ، ضعفك تحرق
اكتب حرفك ..صمتك..حلمك ..اسرق  
بس اتأنى ،
فرق ما بين النار والجنة 
يعنى استنى ما تتهورشي 
احسب حطواتك قبل ما تمشى 
ليه تتسرع ؟ ما بتفكرشي 
حدد ذاتك ، وارسم ف الاول خطواتك 
واوعى تدوس في العتمة ، الظلمة 
على الانسان .
تبقى لاغيت كلمة بنى أدم 
وتوهت ف سكة بلا عنوان 
اياك تشتم ،
هيا ح تلزق فيهم شتمة 
دول بيلاعبوا ولاد الجان 
انا عارفة السكة صعيبة 
والقلب بيغلى غليان 
بس احسبها بعقل وهمة 
مش ح نقول ان انت جبان 
 مش ح نقول ان انت جبان

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أنا قاعِد بِمَزاجي
مش قاعِد بالعافيَه
يَعني أروح ولا آجي
علىَ راحتي بِلا قافيَه
ولا بَحسِب بالحاسِب
أنا بَحسِب بِصوابعي
فات كام سَنَه وأنا غايب
دايماً نازِل دَمعي
وإمتى الشعر الشايب
بقى ساكِن في ملامحي
إتذَكَرت حبايب
الأصحاب وقرايب
طِلعَت آه مَبحوحه
على أيام مَدبوحَه
على أحلام مَمسوحه
عالي إمبارح كان
مَعروف بينَّا ببُكرَه
تُهنا ولـَف زَمان
ذكرى تفوت ورا ذكرى

وآهو بكره بقى إمبارح
ولسه طَويله الرحله
عدا قوام وأنا سارح
ماأستناش ولا لحظَه

خِلصوا صَوابعي العَشرَه
ويَا صَوابِع رجلي
ولِسه حِساب العِشرَه
وشوقي لبلدي وأَهلي
إحسِب بقى يامُحاسِب
مش قادِر من جَهلي
بَس أمانه تحاسِب
وأما تعوزني إندَهلي
وسيبَك منُه الحاسِب
ده مايعرَفشِ مشاعري
يَعني هايحسِب دايب
بَس إزاي فـَهِمْني
صَعبَه عَليه وعَليَّه

أنا قاعِد بِمَزاجي
مش قاعِد بالعافيَه
يَعني أروح ولا آجي
علىَ راحتي بِلا قافيَه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*شوفتو ازاى
اهو ده عيبنا
لما نحكم لحظة ضميرنا

ادى عصام بيقول فى كلام 
اسف جداً ما يأثرشي
اسف جداً هقراه وامشي

أل قاعد بمزاجه 
ما احنا كمان بمزاجنا
 يعنى نروج او نيجي
مش هنموت بلا قافية
طبعا عند حقك فى ديه
بس الحسبة ماهياش هيه
وان كان قولي كان عن شغلي
شغلي مالوش دعوة بديه

عاوز اقولك اكتر
افتح مخك اكتر
واكتب فيه
احجز اسطر 
للى هقوله

زى الموت لابد مستنى
نفسه الرزق بيجي يغني
جوه ايدينا
زي الموت لابد ع . السكة
نفس الشغل فى ايوها شركة

هو الرزق تملي ينادي
على اصحابة
بس سؤالى وركز جداااااااااااااااااااا
هو الرزق فى بلدك 
لسه صوته بيطلع
لسه بيقدر تاني ينادى
عارف قولك 
رب هناك نفسه الرب
رب بيدي  بيدي بحب
واما بياخد واما بيمنع
بيبقى لحكمة .
شوفت الحكمة 
والا اعيد

بركة ربك مش فى بلادنا
علشان ظلم عباده ظلام
ربك نور
بيبدر نور
جوه قلوب مليانه بزور
تاه النور
تهنا معاه 
جينا ندور وسط العتمة
يمكن شمعة تنور تانى
يمكن نحلم حتى ان شا الله
ربع امانى
لسه مصمم
انك  قاعد هنا بمزاجك
لسه اليوم واللهى مكلم
خمسة اصحابي علنو الهجرة
خمسة اصحابي 
زي الاف
اخر كلمة اقولها وهمشي
المشكلة فى العيش الحاف ؟
اكل الفول ؟
لا واللهى واقسم ابداً 
أبداً          أبداً
المشكلة ان  الحيوان
لما هتيجي ياصاحبي تعاملة
اول حاجة تكون مفروضه
انك تعرف  
ايه احساسه بالاحزان
انك تعرف 
انه بيعرف لما تكشر 
لما هتشخط فيه وتنادى
خد  ياجبان
شوفت مابالك 
بالانسان
الانسان فى بلادنا الواسعة
اصبح طيف
اصبح ذكرى 
  في  خبر كان

عارف قصدك بس بالغت
شظية وصابت قلبي سكت
فار الحبر بنقطه الخايبة
ورسم عين 
وخدود وضفاير
اجمل بنت
هى بلادنا اكيد لو تحسب
او تحاسبني
اسكت اسكت
دخل ايديك 
اصلي حاسبت

ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مالَك حامي شديد
ليه حالَك بقىَ صَعب
لازم همَ أكيد
تاني ولاد الكلب
بس بلاش تَحديد
فيها قضية سَب
ودولا إديهم طايله
وإحنا الحيطه المايله
ياكلُم وإحنا حياالله
نِلحس قَعر الحَله
ولا نجوع ماناكُلش
حتىَ نموت مانعيش
وتعيش الدبابير
وصحاب التقارير
والخطط الخَمسيه
والمشاريع الجايه
والعمارات العاليه
وإحنا لُقمَه طريه
نِتحاسب ع النَيه
دول عارفين إيه لون
ملابسنا الداخليه
في السبعين مليون
العايشين ييجي ميه
ماهي شَجرَة فرعون
فاضِل فيها بَقيه
إوعىَ تكون مجنون
وتنادي بحُريه
فيه حوالينا عيون
باصَه ومستنيه
خَليك في المَضمون
قولهالي مغطيه
قبل غَداك مايكون
عيش وحلاوه طحينيه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أحلى تحية و أحلى سلام لأستاذى أبو إياد .. و لإخواننا .. عصام & محمد & منالربنا يكرمكوا يارب ويزيدكوا كمان و كمان و يارب المعركة الشعرية دى ما تنتهيش لأنها لو انتهت بجد الواحد هيزعلأحلى تحيه لكل الحضور أخوكم أبو الوطاويط

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ألف سَلام وتحيه
لِيك وعشانها وليَّه
حَركَه بجد ذكيه
ماتعديش ِعليه

لَما لَقاكوا سِكِتوا
ولا بَعدِيَّا كَتبتوا
آم فَكر في طَريقه
يعني زِيارَه بَريئه
يِكتِب كَلمه رقيقه
يمكِن نُص دقيقه
وتاني يقيدها حَريقه

عايز يقرا ويسمَع
زيينا بيتوَّجَع
والكلمه اللي بتوجَّع
أحياناً بتجَمَّع
وإحنا كلامنا بيلسَع
زَي بارود المدفع
من جوانا بيطلَع
كاتبينُه وبندمَّع
مَحلا البُكا لوتبكي
لَما لوطنَك تِرجَع
مَحلا الأسى لَو تشكي
وتلاقي اللي بيسمع
محلا مَرار إمبارح
جنب مرار دلوقتي
محلا نهار فات كالِح
جنب نهار مِتخَبي
إمتى ياليل هاتوْدَع
إمتى الشمس هاتطلَع
إمتى يابُكرَه هاتيجي
زَي مارايد قَلبي
ليه ياطريق بأطوَح
إمتى أعود وأروَح
رايحه لفين يامراكب
ياسفاين بتعدي
قلبي معاكُم راكِب
لو رايحين على بلدي 
هِز ياطير جِناحاتَك
زَمَر توت ياوابور
قول ياأبو سنه جراحَك
إنتَ عَليك الدور

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الأوله أه وفيها بلادي وحشاني
والتانية أه وفيها رجلي منعاني

زى الفراش داير
على لسان النار
نفسه يبوس الخد
لكن يولع نار
لما يقرب منها
دينا غير دينها
حتى الصلاة دى غير
وان كنت ظالم قوي
هوصف كمان فى الطير
الطير فى بلدي غير
اى طير فى الكون
نفسي اكون طير بس مش منها
حاسس قوي دمعتى 
اقدر ادوس دينها
دينها اللى نخرب عقول الشعب
وجنينها
دينها اللى دايب لبن
مفطوم عليه الناس
منزوع كمان الدسم
الحب والاخلاص
منزوع كمان احساس
بيحسنا بره
وانا ان سبقنى الوقت
اصبحت مش عارف
انده على دور مين
الدور لمين دلوقت ؟؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*والتالته ألف آهه مش آهتين
والدور على قلبي الحزين
عى دَمع العنين
على شُفتين
من الإبتسامه محرومين
الدور على حرف مَنفي
وحرف حاسيتُه سَجين
وحُرف تالت بين وبين
وكلام بيحمِل مَعنيين
وحلم مش طايلاه إدين
ومنين لفين؟
وإزاي وليه وإمتى؟
حَسبت يابلدي السنين
الي فاتت واللي فايتَه
لقيتها مليانه حنين
وشوق واخدني لكل حِته
بَلدي ياريتك تندهيني
شايفاني تايه وإنتِ ساكته
ولا أنت خلاص نستيني
بعد العُمر اللي عِدى
وإزاي بتجيني تعاتبيني
وأنا حقي ألومِك أعاتبك
على تغيير العناوين
التالته ألف آهه مش آهتين
والدور على قلبي الحزين

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## منال درويش

نسيت اني عيشته حقيقة وخيال 

وهمه ف قلبي بتقل الجبال 

نسيت انه امي وابويا وصحابي 

ولو عيشت غيره دة هوا المحال 

نسيت ان كحلة عنينة… ترابه!!!!

ودمعة وليدة تبًكي الهلال 

نسيت ان نيله بيجري ف دمي 

وكلمة بحبه تهز الرجال 

ولو عيشت غيره ح يبقي الممات 

ولو شفت غيرة يكون ذكريات 

تدوب اسايا وتحيي ضميري 

تصحي دمايا …..ما تخضع لغيري 

بحبه قصيدة و رسمه وكتاب 

بحبه محمد وعايشة ودياب 

بحبة حقيقة …..بحبه سراب 

بحبه في صفحة أعيشه كتاب!!!!!!

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*بحبه كمان 
بأهه تدوب جبال الزمان

بحبه كمان 
بحبه قوي

بحبه بشوارع بتنشع حنان
وجيه بتدلق كلام م الميدان
بحبه كمان
بحبه بناسه واهله زمان
بحبه بميه فى نهره بتجري
بمركب شراع
بعمري اللى ضاع
بحبه بحلمي
بحبه بدكة كتبت عليها
 فى فصلي اللى فاكره 
فى عيني وعنيها
بحب اما امسك في مرة ا يديها
فى كلمة فى قصيدة
وتنزل عليها 
زى المطر
تشيله الرياح
ويشرق فىقلبي 
نسيم الصباح
بحبه كمان
بحب الوطن
بحبه حنان
بحب الوطن
بس اما اعرف اروحله منين
واعرف كمان ده عزل وراح 
زمان عند مين
بحبه وببكي 
لما اتوه
فى قلب البلاد
حد يجاوبيني
حد يقول
الافي وطنا
فى ارض البلاد
راح بس فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*حِلوَه كِلمِة وَطَن
من غير زِواء
وبدون رتوش

حِلوَه كِلمِة وَطَن
من غير رياء
أو أي كَلام مَنقوش

والوطن مش بالحدود
الوطن إحساس
الوطن مش بالشوارع
أو بالبيوت
الوطن بالناس
وأنا وَطني مَثيل مالهوش
دَه اللي داء الفُراق
مش زَي اللي مادائهوش
أنا وطني الداء ودواءُه
أنا وطني السِم وترياؤه
أنا وطني زنازِن مفتوحه
وأحلام مَمنوعه ومَسموحه
وحروف مَكتوبه ومَمسوحه
أنا وطني مشاعِر مَكتومه
ومشاعِر باينَه ومفضوحه
أنا وطني كإنُه إتنين
مقسوم بدمانا المسفوحه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*انا وطني كلمة  بحسها
لما اغني كلام كتير
انا وطني غنوة بدون كلام
يتغنى بيها الف طير
انا وطني حاجة شوفتها
وعيشتها
ما اقدرش افسرها فى سير
انا وطني شارع فى الحياه
انا وطني أه
لما بقولها بترمي فى حضن البيوت
بترمي فى حضن الصحاب
بترمي فى حضن التراب
انا وطني حاضر نكتبه
وهو غياب
انا وطني ترنيمة امل
بنقولها فى معبد حياه
ان وطني 
أه
انا وطني دعوة للإله
ارجع واحضن فى الهوا
يمشي مع دمي نغم
كل العيال البردانين
الحرانين
انا وطني دمعة جوه عين
تنزل وتغسل فى الرصيف
انا وطني 
عايش مهما رحنا
ومهما جينا
ومهما قالوا عليا ضيف
انا وطني 
أه

ـــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*جددت بكلامك شَجن
حسيتها تاني
يَعني إيه كلمة وطن
ولقتني وحدي 
بين أربع حيطان
ماسك بيدي
صوره من صوري زمان
فيها راكب فوق حصان
كُنت فاكر نفسي فارس
كنت فاكر نفسي عنتر
كُنت شايف الطريق
مافهوش حَاجِز
كان حلمي لسه
 حلم جايز
كُنت لسه غُصن أخضر
شاب أسمر
كُنت فاكر لما هاأكبر
عُمر شئ ماعليَّه يقدَر 
والنهارده نفسي عايز
ألغي إحساسي إني عاجز
مهما كان غالي التمن
جددت بكلامك شَجن
حسيتها تاني
يَعني إيه كلمة وطن

والصورادي
كُنت تلميذ في إبتدائي
بين زمايلي وبين رفائي
لِسه فاكر الإسامي إسم إسم
لِسَه فاكِر النشيد
اللي يومها حَفظتُه صَم 
ولسه فاكر
ياأبني ذاكر
خلي بالك من دراستك
ياأبني ده سلاحك شهادتك
كُنت مابشوفِش البعيد
القُريب كان أهم
وكانوا أيامي لُزاز
والنهارده خلاص ياعم
فِرحت شهادتي جوه بِروازها الإزاز
صَبحِت مُجَرَد صوره
 أفتكر بيها صحابي العُزاز
مين اللي فيهم لِسَه حَي؟
مين اللي مات؟
مين كان بإيده يمشي سِكه فيها ضَي؟
ومين في سِكَه عَتمَه
تاهت بـِيه الخطوات؟
ومين عشان كِلمه
ولا عشان كلمات
إتحاكِم وإتسَجن؟
جددت بكلامك شَجن
حسيتها تاني
يَعني إيه كلمة وطن

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*هى فين راحت منال ؟؟
ليه بتستني بعيد
نفسنا ترمي قلمها
بالجديد
انت فين يامحمد ياسعيد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جرينا شكلك من زمان
ونكشنا فيك حرفين كمان
ونفضت توبك اه وجريت
ووقفت ليه
كمل عشان
كمل عشان ؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## منال درويش

لما تخنقنى الاهات 
وأحزن ساعات  
باضم نفسي جوه حضنى 
وابعد عن الناس والحاجات 
اترمى جوايا وابكي 
من سكات 
يمكن ف يوم لحظة فرح 
تصحصح القلب  اللي مات 
والاقينى من حلاوة الروح 
لوحدى بابوح 
ولو كان الجليب مدبوح 
باقول كل اللي نفسي فيه 
وكله ف الكلام مسموح 
ويفضل في الحشا نبضى 
ساكت ، مجروح .
ولو عاشق ف قلبه حاجات 
وانا مسكونة جوايا الامانى كتير 
ولما امسكها في ايديا 
تطير عصافير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ياسلام!
إياك فاكرني ممكن أحسِب ده كَلام؟
إياك فاكرها الحكايه أي حاجه والسلام؟
شَطر كامل 
بَس علامة إستفهام؟
وشطر تاني زي أخوه
كمل عشان
كمل عشان
طب كُنت جامل
وإسأل على صاحبَك كمان
ده أنا لِسَه قايل
ولِسَه قلبي مليان بالآلام
مش دَه تحايُل
بالذِمه دَه مش شئ حرام
معقول ياراجل
طول ليلي مش عارف أنام
عَمالي أحاول
وكأني داخِل إمتحان
وإنتَ حَليت المسائل
بسؤال صُغير عن محمد
وسؤال بيسأل فين منال
ده كأنك عامد مِتعمَد
وَحَدك عَندَك أشغال
مَع إنك دايماً مِتعوَد
تكتب في أيُها أحوال
فالمَره الجايه تزوِد
وبلاش تخدَع بسؤال
طَبطَب على قلمَك يولد
وهايملا الصفحه عِيال

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*دلوقتى همشي 
بس راجع
بس هسأل ع الكلام
سلام مؤقت
والمؤقت 
مش سلام
راجع اصحي  النقط
فوق الحروف
راجع عليك ياخوف
يمكن تموت
تخضر ايدينا بالسلام
وسلام مؤقت
والمؤقت مش سلام
ـــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الحندقون
الحندقون  انكشف
والسمكة مقلية
والمستخبي اتعرف
نفسي انا فى ديه
الحندقون ده كلام  مساطيل
لحس عقولنا هوا
وكلام بلون الليل
نمنا  الليالي نهار
ونهار بيطرح  ليل

وشباب تقولك اماني
نفسي قوي فى اللون
الحندقون امنية
للتوه فى وسط  الكون
الحندقون كلمتي
لما اكون ساخر
الحندقون ضحكتي لما اكون ثاير
الحندقون وكستي
لما اكون مجنون

الحندقون  فى القصيدة
اللى تهد الكون
الحندقون كلمة بالية
والاصل فيها صراع
حروف بليدة بتنده
علي  الصياع
الحندقون  اتعرف
والمعنى ليكو مشاع
وسع خيالك بقى
وافتحلي باطك باع

الحندقون اصله قاعد ع  القلب من كام عام
رافض يقوم او يروح ان شالله ع . الحمام
لكنه مزنوق قوى  بالزنقة دى وبتاع
ولما زنقت قوي واتزر مليون لون
الحندقون اتبدل
بحندقون آخر
الحندقون الجديد
جابلك من الاخر
الحندقون القديم
مزنوق على الأخر
الحندقون من سنين
وسنينه قول جايز
وشربنا برضه  الطين
حندقنا  فى قزايز
الحندقون عايز
واحنا مش عايزين
الحندقون لابس
واحنا مش لا بسين
الحندقون جالس
واحنا مش لاقيين
غير الخازوق طالع
بالسن والسكاكين
من خوفنا فى الشارع
قمنا قوام قاعدين
ورفعنا كده ايدنا
الحندقون شافنا
قالك كده موافقين

نفسي اكون حندقون انشا الله حتى ليوم
ده حندقون داخلى دايما يقولي فى لوم
حرمت اكل البصل بالفتة ويا التوم
والحندقون اكلتى
والحندقون فرشتي
والحندقون ضلتي
لما اكون محروم
والحندقون اتعرف
والمعنى ليكو مشاع
وسع خيالك بقى
وافتحلي باطك باع
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*كتبتلك حندقون 
باللون ومليون لون
عشان ماتعرف بقى
ان الحروف ملتقي
والكلمة كام فكرة
مش عاوزة  دى مذاكرة
الهم جوانا
افتح وفرجنا
رد بحندقون أو اى شئ من الكون
كل الكلام شارع 
كل الكلام مصبوب
والفعل اذا مضارع
الماضي يبقى ذنوب
لو خليناه ماضي
واحنا قلمنا حبر
في دواية  القاضي

ـــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*حَندَق يامحندَق حَندوق
الزُل ونتباع في السوق
حِلني بقى على بال ماتروق
ويعود الحق المسروق
من أيام ماهبشها فاروق

حَندَق ماتحندَق صَدقني
عُمرَك ماهَتقدَر وآهي دَقني
عمال تجري عشان تسبَقني
إكمني في شُغلي ومزنوق

هاتحندَق حَندَق بالذوق
خلينا تَحت وسيبهُم فوق
وبلاش تُطلُب أي حقوق
لَتاريخنا تِلاقيه مَحروق

حَندَق بُص شمال ويمين
باين قوي كان قَصدَك مين
يعني نهايتك سجن سنين
أو إعدام وتموت مَشنوق

مالياش دَعوه لوحدَك حَندَق
شايفينَك لو كُنت في خَندَق
وإن شُفتَك قدامي بتغرَق
مش هاأسأل وأعمِل محزوق

روح يالا ولمها حناديقَك
روح حندَق من غيري بكيفَك
جاي فاكرني هاخفِف ضيقك
وأنا أكتر مِنَك مَخنوق

حَندَق يامحندَق حَندوق
الزُل ونتباع في السوق

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*كده ياحنيدق ما تحندقشي
كده ياحنيدق ترمي وتمشي

ده انت حنيدق ضمن الحندق
كل كلامي ده ليك متحندق
كل كلامي  جوه الخندق
حندق شارب مر فى  قارب
واما بيضحك مره  بيشرق

واما بيلبس حاجة  هديه
واما بياكل لحمة  ان شالله من الجمعية
بيبوس ايده ويقعد يلحس
لأنه هينسي طعم الاكلة
الحلوة دهيه

الحندقون قاعد  والحندق ساكتين
الحندقون واجب والحندق كاتبين
الحندقون ساتر والحندق ساترين

انا مش عارف احندق تانى
اصلي حنيدق داخلى ناداني
قالي كفاية
حتى كفاية 
كلمة عادية خد ماتخفشي

كده ياحنيدق ما تحندقشي
كده ياحنيدق ترمي وتمشي

ــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*هايُبقى يوم إسود
وليل كُحل مقَطرَنَه
لو جُم وقالوا ع القصايد
 إرهابيه
لأ وإيه
مِتشَفره
هانُبقى آخِر مَسخَره
ونكون حِكايه ومَنظَره
فياريت نبتدي ونفكر
وأمورنا نقيس وندبَر
إيه اللي ممكن نِعمِلُوا
لَو حَقيقي دَه جرى؟
يعني أما ييجوا يسألوا
يبقى الجَواب بالمَسطَره
وطَبعاً هانحلِف
إن إحنا نيتنا سليمه
ونقول ونوصِف
ونجيب قصايدنا القديمه
عاش الزعيم
عاش المَلك
قائد عَظيم
لو حتى كان بالزَمبـِلك
مش بَرضُه رأيك
كَـازَالـِك؟
أو تيجي من دلوقتي
نِبعَت قَصيده بإسمُهُم
أوَصف حالتك وحالتي
ونشوف إيه رد فِعلُهُم
ولا أقولَك
ماتيالا بينا نروحلوهم
مَش بَرضُه صاحبَك حَندقون
مِن ضِمنُهم
يَعني أكيد
ليه بَرضُه خاطِر عندُهم
وأنا كُنت سامِع عَنُهم
حُسن الضيافه والكَرم
والإحتفال من طبعُهُم
ولا أنت عَندَك رأي تاني؟
رأي ترتاحلُه وِداني
مش رأي صَعب ماأفهموش
قولُه يالا بسرعه
ماتداريهوش
لَحسَن فيه مَجلِس أمن
ولا أنتَ ماتعرَفهوش
دَه بسرعه قانون يـِتسَن
تتملي صَفحـِتنا جيوش
وكتير صَفحات هاتجامِل
كُل الطَلبات بالكامِل
وعليها كمان هاتزَوِد
فَكَر ويايا وحاول
قول حاجه مفسَرَه
قَبل ما طياره تحوِد
بكيماوي معمَرَه
ويبقى يوم إسود
وليل كُحل مقطرَنَه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## منال درويش

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

جيالكو ياولاد
 ::

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*عايز ايه
ردي سهل ومش لاقيه
بس اسمع
الهموم هيه البطل
الهموم قصد العمل
حندقون فى كلامي هوّ
حندقون فى القلب جوهّ
هموم كتير
مش حكاية كلمة سيف
تدبح الحرف النضيف
الحروف كلام وقلته
والنوايا حنان وصفته
واحنا ماشيين ع الرصيف
جنب حيطه مايلة لكن
الكلام اصلا شريف
عايز ايه
ردي جاهز جوه قلبي
همي ملكي
همي مكتوبله معايا كنتراتو
قلبي مكتوبله يعيشه طول حياته
مش بكام بريال جنيه
مش عشان مابصر وايه 
الحكاية ان قلمي سلك واصل
بين حروفي وقلبي واصل
 عمره مايوم طب فاصل
الزرار اللى دوسته  فى كلامك
وصل السكة فى حرفك  بالفواصل
جوه قلبي شوق صديق
جوه قلبي طوق بينده ع الغريق
والغريق احنا ياصاحبي
انا وانت ومين يكون
حندقون كلمة بتاعتى
من همومي
عايز ايه
ردي سهل ومش لاقيه
بس اسمع
الهموم هيه البطل
الهموم قصد العمل
حندقون فى كلامي هوّ
حندقون فى القلب جوهّ
قلبي راكبلي شراعي
قلبي مش قادر يراعي
الكلام اصلا بتاعي
والحنان اصلا بتاعي
بس حلمي 
لسه شاكك
انه لسه 
مش بتاعي
ــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*جايَلنا فين؟
إذا كُنا إحنا إحنا
بذات نفسينا مش عارفين
طَب ده أحنا خلاص ناويين
الوَصيه نِكتِبها في الأيام الجايين
خَلي بالِك يامنال من الصَفحَه
خَلي بالِك من حروفنا
من كلامنا
من سطور إتسَطرت
بآلام قلمنا
إفتكري كل شَطر فيه بَكينا
وكل شَطر فيه حِلمنَّا
وإفتكري حاجات كتيره
ماقُلنهاشِ غصب عنَّا
وحاجات تانيه خطيره
فيها نهاية أجلنا
والوَصيه الأخيره
حاجه سهله مش عسيره
عايزِك تقولي لِمحمَد
لَو فات ع الصَفحَه حَوِد
يفتكر تاني اللي بينَّا
وإحنا أما نعرف إحنا فين
ناويين  نبعَتلُه عَشان يراسِلنا
وأخير ليكي شاكرين
وسلامنا للزايرين
ونشوفك بقى بعدين
بس إمتىَ؟
إزاي؟
أو فين؟
ماأقدَرش بِجَد أقولـِك
إذا كُنا إحنا
ذات نفسينا مش عارفين

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مين دا اللى بينده ويقول

 انى جافيت الصفحه دهيه

نزّلت على حروفى ستار

لاء يا صاحبى انت و هو وهيا كمان

انا جدا جدا محتار

نفسى اكون وياكوا تملى

مستغناش عنكوا يا احرار

يسلم بقك يسلم قلمك

يسلم عقلك ابو الأفكار

عاش النبض الصاحى يا شُعرا

ينور كده كل الانوار

ولا بيخاف من عتمة ليل 

ولا بيهمه من الاشرار

اللى بحكم طبعاهم طبعا

عاييشين مع معممعة الفار

اما الباقى وعينى عليهم

خفوهم اجبن من ميت فار

بس خلاص مش رايح اتكلم 

اصل الدم اتغير صار

زى الميه السقعه واسخم

صار يستعذب كل مرار

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*وَلع يالا بخور
علَق فَرعين نور
دُق دُفوف الفَرح
تاني محمد بان
زي نَسيم الصُبح
وربيع الألوان
جانا بأحلى كَلام
كَتبُه القلم الحُر
مَحلاها الأحلام
من صفحات العمر
حاجه ياصاحبي تسُر
شئ بيخلي الواحد
يعرَق قَلمه يُشر
شوق وحنين
 أحاسيس
وتزول المتاريس
أنا فرحان يابنفسِج
حاسس إني عريس
يالا تعالى إتفرج
وإقرا ده قَلمُه حسيس
شُفت ستايرُه إتفتَحوا
مابقاش في الكواليس

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

:hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

عرق الحروف بركان
على الورق انسكب
والحيره ع الوشوش 
بتتعجب عجب
وبتسأل ميت سؤال
ع اللى كان السبب
وليه حضنك يا امى
 بينسى بدون سبب
ويقسى بدون سبب
وندور ع الحقايق؟
نلاقيها ف قعر جُب
نفسى القلم يثور 
ويتحول حسام
واسمع كلامك يا احمد
انت ومنال وعصام
عشان اعصابى تجمد
وازود ف الكلام

----------


## منال درويش

ليه يا صاحبي 
ديا كلمة انت تقولها 
راح تفارق 
حلم مارق 
ولا احساس الاختناق 
خلا نبض القلب ، عارق 
مين ح ينفض عنى نومى 
ولا راح يغسل همومى 
وانت عارف مين بياكل 
قلبي فيها 
ونبضى سارق !
مين ح يقدر ياخدك انت ولا غيرك 
حتى لو كانت ايديهم طايلة موت 
عهد ظلم الدولة ولا .
وانتهى وقت السكوت 
وقتنا الضايع حسبته 
وبعينيا مصيري شوفته
قوم معايا مش بايدك ينتهى وقتى ومصيرك
لسه بدري ع النهاية 
هيه دي اول بداية ، 
انى اصرخ ، وانت ح تردد معايا 
مش ح نسكت
لأ ومش ح نقول كفاية 
وانت يا أحمد جاي دورك 
تبدر الحرف في بذورك 
لجل تطرح ضى نورك 
كلمة الحق اللي تاهت في السكك
واحنا قاعدين نبكي بكرة ع الدكك 
نشتكى من غدر ناسنا 
واللي تاجروا في لحمنا بقوتنا وفلوسنا
واللي سافر دورة بره 
لجل يلحق في المجرة 
خلى ارضى سوق وحرة 
للي يدفع فيها اكتر 
واللي يسرق منها اشطر 
حتى لون الزرع مبقاش لونه اخضر !
والعرق اسود مسطر 
امتى احلامنا تمطر
 نار ونور 




والسواد يطرح زهور 
ايوة ممكن 
يبقى من جوه السواد 
طاقة تفتح قلب نور 
مش بعيد 
صدقونى 
مش بعيد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

إنتَ بتعاملني كيده ليه؟
كُل شويه تزعَق
وتقول عايز إيه
زَى ماأكون جاي أشحَت
كِلمه أو إفيه
طَب ده أنا خايف أسكُت
الموضوع تِلغيه
حالتَك صعب وتتعب
وقلمي الحق عليه
طالع نازل يكتب
ليك أو ليها وليــِه
فأنا مش عايزك تِحسِب
إنك إنت البيه
وإني مدير أعمالَك
اللي يُرَد بَدالَك
وأنت تنام مابَدالَك
وأفضل أنا سهران
فيه إيه ياأحمد مالك
مش تسأل بحنان
لجل ماأرد جوابك
ولا تبقاش زعلان
خدني في وسط صحابك
اللي هناك ف الصف
خليني في أحبابَك
إن شاالله ولو حرف
في حروف العنوان

عصام علم الدين

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخ
دَخَل صاحبنا الفــَخ
مـــَحْــكــَمــَه
الإسم
محمد سعيد
التُهمه
مَمسوك ومعاه قصيده
كُلها تَحريض
وكلامُه فيها كان لشوية عيال
 صُغار
بيقول عليهُم المُتهَم
أحرار
يادي النَهار
صَرخه هزت المكان
القاضي خَبط قال سكوت
خَلى النيابه كَمِلت
وبأعلى صوت
قرِت البَيان
إن المذكور أعلاه
هو وتلاته معاه
من غير ذِكر الأسماء
بيعانوا بنفس الداء
أعراضُه غريبه عَليَّه
حاجه ياسيدي 
جديده
 بيسموها الحريه
ويقولوا كلام فيه عيب
عن مجتمعاتنا غريب
زي إيه؟
ده كان سؤال المحكمه
مُمَثِل النيابه ماكانشِ فاضي
قال كلمه واحَده 
لَجل يرضيِ القاضي
قالها زي مايكون البعيد
شمشون
وبصوت جَهور
زي الديابه والنمور
قال حندقون
يانهار بلون الزفت مَدهون
دي صَرخه تانيه
بس أعلى م اللي فاتت
وبرضُه هَزت المكان
القاضي تاني قال سكوت
والنيابه بأعلى صوت
اللي قالها
واللي شافها
واللي مافهمهاش
واللي فهمها
وعلى رأسُهم الأربعه دول
أقل حاجه والأُصول
وحُكم واحد
هو وبَس المَعقول
يتمنعوا م الكلام
وده بالنسبه ليهُم 
موت

قام الدِفاع من مَجلِسُه
خايف كَلامُه يحبسُه
والأربعه
وقفوا وَراه مستنظَرين
في المعمعه
كانِت إديهم مشبوكين
زي أحلامهم سوا
نفس الأمل
نفس الأماني والغنا
عايزين يعيدوا اللي إتقتل
عايزين يخلوا كلمه صادقه
من تاني تحضن في الوَرق
عِشق بِلادُهم كان مُسابقه
خَلِت حناجر تِنطِلق
طَلب الدفاع حُكم البراءه
القاضي قالُه ياحلاوه
هو أنت فاكِر فيه نقاوه
جِبتها منين الجراءه
أُدخُل معاهُم في القفص
مش عايز أسمَع لو نفس
ده أنت كمان بالسجن أولى
والحُكم من بعد المداوله

رُفعَت الجَلسَه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*يانهار ابيض 
هات دماغك ياحبيبي راح ابوسها
لو كلامك ليه رجول
فوق دماغى يكون مداسها
ده انت حرف بشوفه رافع
كل احلامي براسها

يانهار ابيض انت ليه زعلان ياصاحبي
انت عارف المعاني ديه ايه ؟
انت عارف انت عايز ايه دى إيه ؟
كلمة طالعة بحب خالص 
كلمة واقفة فى حرف جالس
بس جالس مستربع بإحترام
ليك وحاسس بالكلام
لولا انت 
كنت همشي فى كل سكة 
ارتمي بحلمي شريد
لولا انت
كان ماكان فى كلامي جديد
والقلوب دى بنبض واحد
راح نخلي الكلمة عيد
وادى جالك قلبين كمان
أدي  محمد ومنال
بس لاحق ع . الوريد
اللى ضاخخ دم صافي
بس حامي
اوعى حاسب 
تتلسع
وانت ملسوع زيي خلقة
يانهار ابيض ياعصام
مش هاعتبك بالكلام
قلبي عندك 
شوفه جنبك
شوفته ؟ ايه
عايز ايه ؟
تلقاه جنبك  ايوه جالس
بس جالس مستربع باحترام 
يانهار ابيض ياعصام
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بَس خلاص
طَفوها
ده أحنا ياصاحبي حبيايب
وراسي خلاص دَهَسوها
الأيام ودَاسوها
والأحلام مَسَحوها
يَعني مافيش ليك نايب
إنَك تيجي تبوسها
ولا إيدَك تِلمِسها
وأنا ماقصدتِش أعاتِب
ده أحنا ياصاحبي حبايب
وأنا في كلامك دايب
ومافيش داعي تجامِل
قَلمي يَدوبَك طايل
ومهما فضلت أحاول
عُمري مازَيك قايل
والعين مهما تشوف
مابتعلاش ع الحاجِب

قلمي وقلمَك توأم
الدِمل والمَرهَم
زَي سرير وملايه
غيط حفرولوا قَنايا
كَشكول جوه الشَنطه
أوتوبيس عند محطَه
إبرَه ومَلضومه بخيطها
حَله ولقيولها غَطاها

فأنا عُمري ماهقدر أزعل
مِنَك مَهمَن راح يِحصَل
ده أنا وإنت ياواد م الجيزه
لينا فيها طفوله لَزيزَه
يعني لعبنا بدَبور
وعصايه مع عَصفور
وياما ف كارو إتشَعبَطنا
وياما العَربجي لَسوعَنا
صايعين كيده قوي من يومنا
نِضحَك ننساها همومنا
والهوا بيعناه في أزايز
فيه عندي إتنين لو عايز
وإحنا اللي صَرفنا القِرش
وعملنا الطاوله بدُش
الدود كَلناه في المش
والإريال زي الدِش
سَمينا التوكتوك توكتوك
وأُم عيون اللي بتُبرق
ومشينا كتير على مَيه
ليها لون مع ريحه قَويَه
وَعملنا سباق في الترعه
مين يغرَق فينا بسُرعَه

مَعلِش لقتني بأفضفض
آهو يمكن نقدَر نضحَك
وإن كنت ياواد زَعلتَك
فيارب أكون ضحكتَك
ماهو أصل ده بَختي وبَختَك
والدنيا مَلانه عجايب
وماكانش في قصدي أعاتب
ده أنا وإنتَ ياصاحبي حَبايب

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*خُفت لَتكون اللي بينا
 خلاص نسيت
وقبل مانخلَص كَلامنا
ألاقيك مشيت
ألاقيك قَطعت حبال وصالنا
وإحنا لِسه ماكملشي حوارنا
ولِسه فاضِل ميت ياريت
بأندَه عليك
عايزَك معايا
بأعلى صوت
تِندَه معايَّا
ع الشوارع والبيوت
على غصون الشجروالتوت
ع السواقي والغيطان
مع بَعض نمشي
ف الحواري
جايز نلاقي إسمنا
لِسه مكتوب ع الحيطان
تعالى نِكتِب مُشتاقين
ونعد مع بعض السنين
نِحسب بقالنَّا أد إيه متغربين
نُشبِك إدينا المرعوشين
تعالى نِرسِم بيها اللي فات
ونشوفُه كإنُه حَي
تعالى نحلم باللي جَي
جايز نِطَمِن القلب اللي حاير
يمكِن نِهَدي إحساسنا اللي ثاير
قوم يالا نفتَحها الستاير
تدخُل خيوط الشمس
تِدفَّا بيها الحواس الخَمس
بعنينا نلمَح بعد العتمه ضَي
بإدينا نِلمسها النسايم لَمس
ونشم ريحة أَمس
تَعالى نفتَح الشباك نِبُص
ونقولها تاني هَمس
وبأعلى حِس
وحشتينا كتير
كتير خالص
ياكُل حاجه
وأي حاجه
 مَكتوب عليها
إسم مَصر

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*من غيرك حالتي حاله
مش قادِر ع القِواله
وتشوفني تقول ده خاسس
فيه بُرج في عَقلي ناقِص
أوإن الصواميل مِتشالَه

ده يومين كاملين مابتسأَلش
من غير أسباب مابتكتــِبــش
لو قبضوا عليك قول ماتخافش
وأنا أبعت ليك أَعلى كــَفاله

بس إوعى تقول إنها مني
أو تِنطَق إسمي وتذكُرني
هاينوبَك إيه لَو تِسجــني
ودي بقى مِش حَركِة رِجاله

وإن وَصلِت يَعني لإعدام
فأبعــَت جَوالــَك نــِمرتــُه كام
علشان أنا عارفــَك بتنام
وضروري أَصحيك برساله

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخ
> دَخَل صاحبنا الفــَخ
> مـــَحْــكــَمــَه
> الإسم
> محمد سعيد
> التُهمه
> مَمسوك ومعاه قصيده
> كُلها تَحريض
> وكلامُه فيها كان لشوية عيال
> ...




 ليه كده بس يا عم عصام

قلبت على الفكر مواجع

صحيت تانى ف قلبى آلام

اصل انا كنت نسيتها خلاص

وطويتها فى طى الايام

والله يا صاحبى عشت برىء

جنب الحيط اخترت طريق

رايح الجامع

فيها ايه ديا؟

رايح اادى فرض الخالق

لمع الصوت وكأنه بريق

انت يا اخ؟

قلت انا .....اااااااااااخ

تقصد انك بتكلمنى؟

قالى تمام

قرب قرب

يالا بسرعه تعالى قوام

قلت بصوت مخنوق مستغرب

اهلا اهلا بالأحباب

الراعكين ع الباب العالى

والمالين الجو ضباب

خير يا جماعه؟

مديت ايدى لجل  اسلم 

حسيت بكفوف باردة تمام

وعيون فيها جمود غير عادى

طلع طلع يالا قوام

عايزين منك تيجى تزورنا

والبيت واسع..

 لو حبيت فى رحابه تنام

خير يا خونا

انا ما عملتش ايها شىء

عايش عمرى يا خلق برىء

رد وقالى بطل غلبه

هنشوفك يا ابو قلب جرىء

!

!

!

بعد ما قلت لزوجتى كلام

لجل اخفف عنها الصدمه

واربطها بخالق رحمن

اوعى تشكى لغيره يا غاليه

اوعى دموعك لحظه تبان

علشان خاطر بقى اولادنا

متحسش قلبك حزنان

روحت يا صاحبى برجلى داهيه

وبقلبى المليان حنيه

طول السكه انا بسألى نفسى

واتخيل اشياء وهميه

ودخلت من الباب الضخم

قلت بسرعه لواحد فخم

انا ياسعادة الباشا الرسمى

اسمى محمد ابن سعيد

وبطاقتى تبقى مع جنابك

وانا على موعد ويا سياتك

قالى اتكلم وانت بعيد

خليك جوه الاوضه دهيه

وانا هبعتلك بعد شويه

قلت اكيد دا جنابه مش فاضى

يعنى هيبعت بكتيره ساعه ولا اتنين

وفضلت على الحاله دهيه

من 8,15 يا صاحبى

لحد الساعه ما بقت اتنين

ويا ريتها ما كات جت اتنين

على حصلى يا صحبى ف لحظه

فرقة صاعقه بحالها لقيتها

واخدانى ف حدود سياره

وف اخر كرسى ورمتنى

حرسونى  وبكل جساره

قدام عمارتنا المسكينه

وقفت دوغرى

والرشاش قرب من عينى

طير كل براجى ف عقلى

وطلعنا الشقه الغلبانه

والسلم مزروع قوات

وانا مستغرب جدا جدا

دا انا يا خونا ما ليش نزوات

فتشونى........

فتشوا زهور البنفسج

فتشوا دموعى اللى سهرت بالليالى

فتشوا دمى اللى عمران بالمحبه

فتشوا روحى اللى عاشقه لكل غالى

وانتهى التفتيش يا صاحبى

لقيوا قلب لسه عايش

فى براحات المعانى

راضى بهمومه وراضى

انه حتى يعيش يعانى

قالى واحد منّهم:

انت شاعر

قلت ايوه

ايو شاعر

هو فيه حملة مصادره

ع المعانى والمشاعر؟

قالى  فيه حته ف لسانك

زايده حبه

محتاجين نعمل لها

جراحه بِشده

وف ثوانى التقيت الدنينا ضلمه

والسلالم كات بتحضن خطوتى

كل حته ف عمارتنا كات بتنعى فرقتى

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اسف قوي 
تعبان قوي
كل الحروف عندي لهب
وبنكوي

ايه اللى كان واللى جري
ليه الوتر يتهز مايطلعش صوت
ليه النايات مليانه موت
ليه الشجر بطل يطلع فى الثمر
ليه الليالى بدون قمر

ايه اللى كان واللى جري
الحرف حتى اللى بنكتبه اصبح نقط
والفرح طالع بالعدد وبالفقط
زى الفيران 
ساكنين فى بيت مليان قطط


ايه اللى كان واللى جري
اسف ياصاحبي 
اسف كمان
مش قادر اخطيها الحدود
وارجع فى حضن الاسئلة
القي الجواب طالع ردود
والقاها حل المشكلة

الشمس طالعة عندنا فوق السحاب
الحلم طالع من هنا فى قلب الضباب
ياهل تري ؟؟؟؟
الشمس هى نفسها طالعه هناك
والحلم بطل يختفي جوه الهلاك

الحسبة صبحت من هنا
الحسبة عقدت ازمنة
الرؤية غابت من هناك
الرؤية بانت من هنا

اسف ياصاحبي
اسف انا
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عايده العشرى

اما صحيح أ ولاد الايه
كل ده يحصل ونا مش داريه؟؟

كان فيه عزومه وخلاص عدت
كان فيه ظلومه ومحكمه حكمت
كان فيه خصومه وبعتب الاحباب اهى اتطفت

كان فيه حسبه بكام وازاى
كان فيه غنوه والحان ناى
وقلوب تحلم بكره الجاى

 فجاه اتقلب الحلم كابوس
وامانى ف العتمه تغوص
وفراش اتلم على فانوس

تاهت الخطوه فظلمة ليل
اللى يقول توهان  بمزاجى
واللى يقول لعذابى انا صاحى
ياحنا ياهمه تصحى القلب
وقصيده لاولاد الكلب

كل ده يجرى وانا محتاسه 
بانقل عفش البيت واثاثه
واكتب واغير عناوين
ومش عارفه بكره على فين
تاهت منى سكة بلدى
سقطت من بين العناوين
وسؤال حاير
هل ده بيحصل بمزاجى؟؟
واللا انا مربوطه ورا الداير؟؟

----------


## عصام علم الدين

[QUOTE=صفحات العمر]
 ليه كده بس يا عم عصام
قلبت على الفكر مواجع
صحيت تانى ف قلبى آلام
اصل انا كنت نسيتها خلاص
وطويتها فى طى الايام
والله يا صاحبى عشت برىء
جنب الحيط اخترت طريق
رايح الجامع
فيها ايه ديا؟
رايح اادى فرض الخالق
لمع الصوت وكأنه بريق
انت يا اخ؟
قلت انا .....اااااااااااخ
تقصد انك بتكلمنى؟
قالى تمام
قرب قرب
يالا بسرعه تعالى قوام
قلت بصوت مخنوق مستغرب
اهلا اهلا بالأحباب
الراعكين ع الباب العالى
والمالين الجو ضباب
خير يا جماعه؟
مديت ايدى لجل  اسلم 
حسيت بكفوف باردة تمام
وعيون فيها جمود غير عادى
طلع طلع يالا قوام
عايزين منك تيجى تزورنا
والبيت واسع..
 لو حبيت فى رحابه تنام
خير يا خونا
انا ما عملتش ايها شىء
عايش عمرى يا خلق برىء
رد وقالى بطل غلبه
هنشوفك يا ابو قلب جرىء
!
!
!
بعد ما قلت لزوجتى كلام
لجل اخفف عنها الصدمه
واربطها بخالق رحمن
اوعى تشكى لغيره يا غاليه
اوعى دموعك لحظه تبان
علشان خاطر بقى اولادنا
متحسش قلبك حزنان
روحت يا صاحبى برجلى داهيه
وبقلبى المليان حنيه
طول السكه انا بسألى نفسى
واتخيل اشياء وهميه
ودخلت من الباب الضخم
قلت بسرعه لواحد فخم
انا ياسعادة الباشا الرسمى
اسمى محمد ابن سعيد
وبطاقتى تبقى مع جنابك
وانا على موعد ويا سياتك
قالى اتكلم وانت بعيد
خليك جوه الاوضه دهيه
وانا هبعتلك بعد شويه
قلت اكيد دا جنابه مش فاضى
يعنى هيبعت بكتيره ساعه ولا اتنين
وفضلت على الحاله دهيه
من 8,15 يا صاحبى
لحد الساعه ما بقت اتنين
ويا ريتها ما كات جت اتنين
على حصلى يا صحبى ف لحظه
فرقة صاعقه بحالها لقيتها
واخدانى ف حدود سياره
وف اخر كرسى ورمتنى
حرسونى  وبكل جساره
قدام عمارتنا المسكينه
وقفت دوغرى
والرشاش قرب من عينى
طير كل براجى ف عقلى
وطلعنا الشقه الغلبانه
والسلم مزروع قوات
وانا مستغرب جدا جدا
دا انا يا خونا ما ليش نزوات
فتشونى........
فتشوا زهور البنفسج
فتشوا دموعى اللى سهرت بالليالى
فتشوا دمى اللى عمران بالمحبه
فتشوا روحى اللى عاشقه لكل غالى
وانتهى التفتيش يا صاحبى
لقيوا قلب لسه عايش
فى براحات المعانى
راضى بهمومه وراضى
انه حتى يعيش يعانى
قالى واحد منّهم:
انت شاعر
قلت ايوه
ايو شاعر
هو فيه حملة مصادره
ع المعانى والمشاعر؟
قالى  فيه حته ف لسانك
زايده حبه
محتاجين نعمل لها
جراحه بِشده
وف ثوانى التقيت الدنينا ضلمه
والسلالم كات بتحضن خطوتى
كل حته ف عمارتنا كات بتنعى فرقتى [QUOTE]

*حاجه غريبه
يعني لسانك ناقص حِته
ومع ذلك زي البربَنطَه
أمال لو كان لسه ف طولــُه
إيه كان فاضل لسه تقولــُه
بس حقيقي
حَظك حِلو
قبضوا عليك قــُدام عِمارتكوا
وإتشَهرِت طَبعاً حِتِتكوا
أما أنا بقى مسكوني ف لجنه
جنب لاظوغلي
وإنت قالولــَك
إنت ياأخ
وأنا نَدهولي
رايح كيده على فين ياروح أُمَك
وإن فار دَمك غصبن عنك
أو رَديت قلت الله يسامحَك
يُبقى دَخلت البوكس برجلــَك
وإتخَيل ويايا براحتــَك
أخلاقي ماتسمحشي أقولــَك
وإنت وبختــَك
لو صدقوا إن إنت ف بلدَك
يبقى مقامَك كام شَلوط
ويا جوزين إقلام على خَدَك
وآهي أرحم من عَلقة موت
لو مكتوب غلبان ف بطاقتَك
وعنيك ماتشوف إلا النور
واحِد ورا واحِد بالدور
ولا أرخص منه الإنسان
مافهاش حاجه إن مات مَقهور
ونِفعِت جَنب الحيطه زمان
دلوقتي ياتحتها ياتغور
أو تبنيلــَك تُربَه عموله
وتزود مقادير المونه
تِدفِن فيها أمال مقتوله
جَنب الأحلام المدفونه
يعني نعيش بدماغ مشلوله
زي حمار على ضَهرُه حموله
نفهم بَس الشي و اليس
ولا لينا حَق بحاجه نحِس
إفتح كيده شباكك بًُص
شايف إيه غير كلمة عَجز؟
عاجزين نفرَح مَره بجد
عاجزين يوصَل صوتنا لحَد
عاجزين تبقى اليد ف يد
وعاجزه قلوبنا تكون على بعض
إقفل تاني خلاص شباكك
وإتخيل إيه باقي ف بالك
عارِف إيه هتلاقي جوابَك؟
باقيين بس تلت هَرمات
وفين ماتبُص تلاقي مولات
لكن صَعب تشوف بني آدم
بَح خَلاص
البني آدم ماضي وفات

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*امسك عندك كل كلامك
انا جيت واقف اهو قدامك

عارفين ياولاد ايه الحسبة
اسمع مش مستني سلامك

بس سؤال فى دماغي وداير
مخي  تملي يفكر حاير
ليه الشعرا فى مصر كتير
زي البير فيه ميه وغاير

جايز يمكن ده من الشارع
واللى بشوفه تملي مضارع
حقد ونصب واستعباط
هما الكنز وامنع مانع

هما الكنز لمخي يفكر
واما افكر اكتب اكتر
واما راح اكتب فى المكتوب
نضحك جدا بدموع اكتر

وانا قصتي كانت من جوه
جوه القسم
اسمك ايه
اسمي ياباشا احمد ... ليه ؟
واحد جه عندنا فى الشقة
سألنى بطاقتك
رديت قمت عليه بسؤال
ممكن اشوف كارنيهك برضك
يادي الطين 
اسمي حسين
شغلي امين
بس سؤالك فعلا أكد
يالا معايا عشان تتأكد
قلولته شكراً
سابني وراح
بس بعتلي جوز رجالة
ويا امين
روحت معاهم
واما دخلت القسم قالولي 
اهلا بيك
ادي البيه بص عليك
لحظة بسطية ولقيت واحد
عينه بتلمع جدا جدا
جوه عنيه مش لمعة نور
جوه عنيه ارض كبيرة
لكن بور
قالى بسرعة رد عليا 
اسمك سنك شغلك ايه
قلت يابيه 
اسمي انا قلته
وشغلي ده طالب
طالب لسه فى سنين جامعة
قالى ومالوا
انت مفكر نفسك ايه
كل الناس خريجة جامعة
اللى شايفهم
انت مفكر نفسك ايه
قولي ياواد
انت سالت حسين عن ايه
قولت يابيه  ع الكارنيه
قال ياروح امك
انت مفكر نفسك فين
في امريكا
انت مفكر فى بولوتيكا
كنا العصر
كنت انا صايم
يوم اتينن
بصيت جوه العين الامعة
زعق قال 
صرخة شديدة 
انت فى مصر
رديت تانى قلت يابيه 
معناها ايه احنا فى مصر ؟
رد وقالي
يعنى ياشاطر
ايوها واحد
جرك مرة على الاشواك
او اداك  قلمين في أفاك
او قالك طلع ما فى جيبك
ايه اللى معاك
او كشف الطرحة لمراتك
او اخدك من جنب عيالك
تسكت ولاكلمة هتنطقها
قولت تمام 
حاضر حاضر
رد وقال
ياسلام يابن الكلب عليك
حتى كلامي بتسخر منه
ياله خدوه
جوه الحجز هناك ربوه
انت نسيت انا قولتلك ايه
احنا فى مصر
احنا فى مصر
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*ايه ياعصام 
تانى زعلت
والا الشغل بيكتر يكتر
لما سكت

والا الواد اللى جواك
لساه بيفكر فيها البت
بنت الحلم اللى شوفناه
بنت جميلة 
ام ضفاير احسن سيرة
ام خدود حمرا وبجد
شوفت ريحتهم زى الورد
ايه ياعصام
تاني زعلت
والا الشغل بيكتر يكتر
لما سكت
ــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لأ ماسكِتش
وأنا مِتعوَد كيده ماكدِبش

كُنت فاكركُم شُعرا
وإنتوا أتاريكوا سوابق
وأنا مش عايز شُبهه
وماحَدِش يضايق
مالها ياناس وأنا مالي
تخرَب حتى ماتعمَر
وأنا خَلينا ف حالي
مالهاش لازمه أَفكَر
وأشغِل نفسي وبالي
لجل مارَبَك يُستُر
وأعرف أربي عيالي
يعني لا أشوف ولا أَسمع
ولا أطرَح أو أَجمع
وإن جُم قالوا بتولَع
هاأدعي يارب تمطَر
وهاصوم بَس وأصلي
زَي أَبويا ماقالي
ولا هاخرُج من بيتنا
إلا إن روحت الجامَع
وإن مَره في حِتتنا
قالوا هايسكًُن شاعر
ناوي أَلــِم حاجتنا
وأسكن في أُيها شارِع
أَصلي بخاف يعديني
وأصحى في يوم ألاقيني
كُرباج ضهري يِلَسوَع
زي حمار في المَطلَع
سيبني ياعَم أنا حُر
وإن فكرت تمُر
إنت ياواد أو صاحبَك
من دلوقتي بصارحك
ماعرفكوش بالمَره
دلوقتي ولا سابِق

كُنت فاكركُم شُعرا
وإنتوا أتاريكوا سوابق
وأنا مش عايز شُبهه
وماحَدِش يضايق

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*طيب طيب
لم معاك  حاجتك وياك
وانت مروح
لملم حرفك من ع السطر
طلع ايدك منه البحر
طفي القمرة اللى قيدناها
وولع شمعة
خنق خنق جوه المعنى
ادبح من غير حد معدي
يجي يسمعنا

لف لحافك من حواليك
لف معاه احلام وهموم
من كام عام
وامسح حسبة الايام
من على وشك
وارقد نام
والا اقولك

ارقد نام 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## فاضــل

كنت معدي  .. مش واخد بالي

عنوان طويل نط قبالي

قلت اشوف ايه الموضوع

لقيت حب .. و احزان .. و دموع

دمعة فرت من عيني بجد

شايفة الغربة رايحة و جاية 

تتمخطر من حد لحد

عيني عليكم و عليا

دا احنا اصحاب يا اخوانا بجد

غربة لبرة .. و غربة لجوه 

و الراحة مش واصلة لحد

كلمة حق لزم تنقال

و ساعات كلمة تهد جبال

قول يا عصام 

قول يا ابو سنة 

قول يا محمد

قولي يا عايدة

قولي يا منال

ممكن كلمة تهد جبال

ما هي زيّها زي الزلزال

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يَعني أخيراً
بالَك خَدت
من غير كيده
مايقولــَك حَد
قول بصراحه بجــد
السبب العنوان
ولا الشوق والوَجد؟
ماهو في كلامــَك بان
جَرح عَليك إشتد
طــَب ده أنا شُفت كمان
دَمعــَك فوق الخد

الغُربه اللي خــدَتنا
باين كيده واخداك
وبلدنَّا اللي باعتنَّا
شــَكلها مش شارياك
يعني قريــِبه حالتنَّا
غُربه هنا وهناك
واحدَه أكيد حكايتنَّا
واللي بلانا بلاك
جيت تِمسح دَمعتنا
ماشي بدمع ملاك
وآهي هانِت غُربِتنا
لما عرفنا قَساك
أحاسيســَك وصلتنا
وموافقين وياك
إن الغُربه ف بيتنا
أهوَن مِنها ـ هلاك
ومادام جيت وواستنا
روح وقلوبنا معاك
بس تعيد زيارتنا
وإحنا هانستناك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

اغتراب
مضطر اتوه وسط الدروب
مضطر اغيب ويّا الغروب
مادام  يابلدىالحضن ضاق
والقلب من احلامه فاق
مابقاش فاضللى الا الهروب

مضطر اهرب من عينيكى
 مع انهم جوا الضلوع 
العين دى زاد والثـانيه مى
وكيف اعيش وللاابقى حى
ياحبيبتى بين نهم وجوع

مضطر أتوه ويّا اللى تــــاه
جوايا جرح وألف آه
وألف لأ لليل طويــــل
لففنا جيل من بعد جيل
أفضل لى أكون خارج مداه

ندهتنى نداهة انين
هتخدنى وياها لفين
مش عايز اعرف بس خايف
جنه وللا نار وعارف
جنتها نار ويّا الحنين

لما تبقى الجنه نـار
والبعد عنك احتضار
لمين ابيع عمرى اللى باقى
وأشترى لحظة تلاقى
وتنتهى سنين الانتظار

عايده العشرى

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*مضطرة ليه ؟
واحنا الحمام
بجناح طويل
مضطرة ليه واحنا الرياح 
بنعدي فوق المستحيل
مضطرة ليه ؟

رب العباد رازقنا اهو
وادينا بره البوتقة
من خوفنا نرجع قمنا اهو
مدينا ايدنا للشقا

مدينا ايدنا باحترام
وشحتنا قوتنا بإلتزام
ورضينا نبقى مكفولين
ومسحنا من روحنا كلام
قالوهلنا واحنا صغيرين

احنا المطاريد السعيدة بطردهم
احنا الطيور الهاجة منها وشهم

واحنا الضمير الحر فى ظلم الكلام
واحنا الصيام فى  الحر عن مية حياه
من عندهم

مضطرة ليه ؟
وانتى معاكي اسرتك
وانتى معاكي صحتك
وانتى معاكي لقمتك

مضطرة ليه ؟
وانتى لقيتي خطوة صح
فى سكتك
مضطرة ليه ؟

ـــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *طيب طيب
> لم معاك  حاجتك وياك
> وانت مروح
> لملم حرفك من ع السطر
> طلع ايدك منه البحر
> طفي القمرة اللى قيدناها
> وولع شمعة
> خنق خنق جوه المعنى
> ادبح من غير حد معدي
> ...


*تقول الصــَبر ـ أفتِكِر أيوب
أقول أيوب ـ أَفكــَرَك بالصبر
وحِلوه جَميله وإنت مروَح
لو كان قصدَك راجِع مصر
وإنت مروَح
جَت ع الجَرح
بيها ضلوعي
إتعَصرِت عَصر
وإنت مروح
ياما بقولها
بس قــُلَيل قوي بسمعها
وإنت مروح
يعني ألقاني ف حُضن حارتنا
شايف بيتنا
بسلالمُه الدايبه المكسوره
وبحيطُه المتجَرح
فايت فوقه حروف مَحفورَه
نفسي أشوفها وأفرَح
وهدومي المنشوره
في الشباك تِتطــَوح
وإنت مروح
نَشــِنتــَها في القلب
فــَكرتِني بالغــُلب
بطـــَعم مرار الحَلق
وشــَوَّقتني للخــَلق
وإنت مروح
ليه قــُلتها ياعزيزي
لَخبطـتها أحاسيسي
مش حاسس بالفرق
وإنت مروح إمتى؟
وإنت مروح فين؟
لــَما تروَح إنت
قولي السكه منين*

عصام علم الدين

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*فاكر فاكر
لما سنينا الفايتة دى ترجع
فيها نذاكر
شنطة وفيها قلم ومساطر

جوه الطابور
وانا برسم الحلم خيال
والفصل
 والدكك اللى دايبة من العيال
والنظرة فى عين البنات
كان ليها طعم بنعرفه
لكني اهو
بعترف......... وبكشفه
سبورة فى الفصل اللى كان
سودا قوي
وشايفها حلم بيرتوي
من بصي فيها
ياما رسمت عليها حاجات
ياما كان يجي المدرس
 و يمسحه

فاكر فاكر
فاكر انا صوت الجرس
وبلم كراستي وقلمي 
رايح انا بيتنا اهو 
من غير حرس 
ولا بوابات 
ولا طيارات
رايح انا بيتنا اهو
وحشتني امي قوي قوي
وجعان قوي

رايح انا بيتنا اللى كان
له ريحة فى روحي زمان
ولحد دلوقتي بخاف
لما بتيجي 
و بنكوي

دلوقتي مش موجود جرس
لكن هناك موجود حرس
ع البوابات
هتعدي منهم
هاسألك ؟
فاكر بجد المدرسة
وبيتكو وعلقية الجرس

راحو فين  ؟؟

ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح تانى...

بيكتب فى حروف وسطور

كلام طالع من القلب اللى طول عمره

لا بيجافى ولا بيجرح

بيفرح لو تكون لسه......

قلوبنا فاتحه طاقة نور

وماشيه فيها مش خايفه

لكين شايفه ..

اللى كان عنها ف يوم مستور

بتشرب مية العفه

وتتنفس عبير الصدق..

وتقوله بقلب جسور

صباحكم  يا ملوك الحرف احلى صباح

يقول للأجمعين يالا

نقابل كل ايامنا بصدر براح

نسامح جرحنا ونعلن

لكل الدنيا ديا سماح

نمد ايدينا ونسلم

نخط حروف على جدار الزمن يمكن

فى قلب الخلق دى تعلم

تعالوا يا عز احبابى

تعالى يا منال واحمد

وعايده ويا اخويا عصام

تعالى يا فاضل المعنى

نقول للحرف اوعى تنام

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*صَباحــَك فُل
صباح بالورد مِتعَطــَر
علينا تطــُل
تخــَلي قــَلمنا يتمَخطــَر
ويرقــُص تاني عَ الصفحه
تِحِس سطورها بالفرحه
وتتغــَندَر
عَريسها جابلها الطَرحــَه
صباحَك ورد ومعطــَر
بريح الفــُل
عَكسناها عشان إنتَ
حبيب الكــُل

صباح نادي
بصوت هادي
وصوت مــَجنون
وصوت عادي
وصوت مــَفتون
وصوت راضي
أمانه تقولها لبلادي
صباح الخير على عيونها
على غطانها
على بيوتها وسكانها
علي نيلها مِلــَونها
بلون أخضر

صباح الخير على لساني
وقول وياها واحشاني
وفـــَكَرها
أخاف تلاقيها ناسياني
وأعيش الباقي من عمري
بعيد عنها وواحداني
ياريت بإديه كان أمري
ياريت أقدَر
ياريتها هي سامعاني
أمانه تقولها علشاني
صباح الفل
صباح بالورد مِتعــَطر
صباح الخير
عليكي يامصــــــــر

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*بتيجي وترمي
فى حروفك
وتكتب تحتها اسمك
ووردة تحت مرسومة
تعرفنا على وجودك
بتيجي وترمي فى صباحك
وبتروح
بتيجي وترمي فى جراحك 
وبتروح
بتيجي تسرق الدمعة 
وبتروح
واحنا اللى ملانا الشوق
ودوبنا فى الهوي ليها
بنكتب كل يوم فى كلام
ونحلم كل يوم احلام
ومش بيها
بنحلم اننا نروح
مابنروح

ــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مابحلَمشِ أنا باليوم
أنا أحلامي بالثانيه
ودايماً ساعتي قبل النوم
تكون مضبوطه في إديه
أقولــَك حِلم ع الماشي
وقول ويايا يجعلــُه خير
وقبليها ماتنساشي
تلاقي معايَّا ليه تَفسير
وجــَهزها مناديلــَك
مادُمت عايزني أَحكيلــَك
عــِنيك غــمضها ـ إفتحها
أكيد في دموع هاتمســَحها

بَس أنا مش عارف
هــَل أَحكيلــَك أول حِلم
ولا الحلم اللي قبلــُه؟
أحكيلــَك آخر حِلم
ولا الحلم اللي بَعده؟

أقولــَك ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ

أنا أدخُل أحسن أنام
وأزور سيمة الأحلام
وهاأشوفلــَك حلم 
يكون ببطولتي
ومِن تأليفي وإخراجي
أصل أنا تعبان دِلوَقتي
فياريت تِستنى أما آجي
وآهو يمكِن أجيبلــَك دور
مِن بَعدُه تكون مَشهور
دلوقتي هاسيبــَك وأجري
لا الحلم معادُه يكون بَدري
وأنا عايز أشوفها بدايتُه
ولا أصحى قبل نهايتُه
وأنا خايف يخدُه الغير
فأسمحلي أطفيه النور
وأقول تصبــَح على خير

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*خير الله ما اجعله خير
قلبي يادايب م المشاوير
بين النادي وبين الطير
عن صديقي وحلم كبير

خير الله ما اجعله خير
قمت يااخويا قعدت جلوس
من حلمي اللى لاقيته كابوس
وادي لقمة فى حنكي صديقي
واللقمة مش لاقية ضروس

التثبيت فكوه ده هناك
ونفس الوقت هنا وياك
تقولش يكونو متفقين
علي تفكيك الحلم معاك

التثبيت فكوه صبرنا
مافي واحد حتى عبرنا
حتى استأذن انه يفكه
او برسالة فى بوكس بتاعنا

التثبيت فكوه وانا غاضب
اسف ياصاحبي مش كاتب
زى ماهما كده احرار
فى التثبيت والفك بسرعة
احنا كمان برضك احرار
اننا نكتب او بقلمنا
فى صفحة ونشطب
قلمي نغزني 
عاوز يشطب
عاااااااااااااااوز يشطب
اسف ياصاحبي مش كاتب

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بــُص بــَقىَ ـ ـ ـ

تــثــَّبـِت
ماتثــَّبـِتش
أنا وإنت فيه بينا إتفاق 
مانسكُتش
مصر ساكنه ف قلبنا
والصفحه فوق
ولما الصفحه تِنزل تــَحت
أو تــِختفي
مصر برضُه ف قَلبنا
ماتــُخرُجش
وطول ماأنت بتكتــِب
مصــــر
حــَبر القــَلم
صَدقني
مايجــِفِش
ونــِكتــِب مهما نــِكتــِب
ونقول مهما نقول
ونلاقي كلمة مصر
لِسه حقيقي ماتقالتش

وخــَلي بالــَك
دَه مش كابوس
ده مُجَرد إمتحان
لو مِذاكــِر الدروس
يــُبقى لازم حُب مصــر
يــِملا قــَلبــَك مهما كان
لو حتى عــَملوا للصــَفحــه بيبان
يعني لو جُم وَلعوها
أو يوم لــَغوها
أو قالوا مالهاش مكان
مصــَر تــِفضَل في الكــَيان
مصــر دِلوَقتي وزَمان
مصــر الحَبايب والجيران
مصــر المَداين والآدان
مصــر غِنوَه في الودان
ومصــر لِكتاب التاريخ عــِنوان
وعارف مصر إيه كــَمان؟
مصـــر بير كلام
ماينشــَفش

تــثــَّبـِت
ماتثــَّبـِتش
أنا وإنت فيه بينا إتفاق 
مانسكُتش

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فاضــل

و ايه يعني 
ردودكم تغني ع التثبيت

و ايه يعني 
كلامكم جاني لحد البيت

و ايه يعني
و بالمشوار وراكو جريت

و ايه يعني
و حلو كلامكو انا حبيت

و لولا دوشة الزنقة .. ما كنت مشيت

و لولا الحب ما كنت كتبت .. و لا حنيت

و لولا الصدق .. ما كنت قريت .. و لا حسيت

مستني كلامكوا .. دا انتوا اهل البيت

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الظاهر كيده مش فاضل
غير بس أنا وإنت يافاضل
فضروري ـ مهم ـ وعاجل
دايماً على طول نتقابل
وبــُكرَه الأيام هاتلف
ويجينا الطير الزاجل
وصحابــُه بتوع الصف
هايقولوا عليه مش راجــِل
ساب صاحبــُه حبيبــُه لوَحدُه
ولا حتى بعتلــُه رسايل
سابــُه حاير تايه بعدُه
غرقان في الدمع السايل
بس أنا واللهي مسامحــُه
على حال الصفحه المايل
ماأنا حاسس أصلي بجرحــُه
وأديني بداله بأحاول

بس أنا كِلمتي على قدي
ويدوبــَك حــبري يقضي
يتشــَكَّر ليك ولغيرك
ويقولــَك كــَتر خيرَك
طــَب ده أنت ورانا جريت
لكلامنا فتحت البيت
بس أنا ماأكدبش عليك
أنا برضــَك شاكــِك فيك
ماأنتَ اللي كاتــِبها بإيدك
بتواعدوا كلامنا ف بيتــَك
وأنا خايف من دي حكايه
أنا راجــِل عندي ولايا
وياخوفي لا كـلمه بريئه
في هواك نلقاها غريقه
بالحب تشوفها عنيك
وبشوق تكتبها إديك
وكيده فجأه في يوم نلاقيك
في حروف مَنسوبه إليك!
وأكتر من كيده مش قايل

الظاهر كيده مش فاضل
غير بس أنا وإنت يافاضل

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

نفسى اعرف بس يا صاحبى 
زعلان وحزين القلب
تثبيت او غير تثبيت
مهو شىء كان غصب يا رب
دى شروط تثبيت مواضيعنا
فى قاعتنا لكل الناس
ولابد تكون مشاعرنا
ماشيه بميزان حساس
عشان نرضى ضمايرنا
ويكون العدل اساس
احنا بنلوم الواقع
نفسنا فى العدل وبس
وتكون خطاوينا تملى
بقلوب الدنيا تحس
يا احمد انا عاتب جدا
زعلان منك مستغرب
مهو كذا موضوع اتشال
ليا ولعصام ولغيرنا
نفسنا  من الصح نقرب
فعشان كدا لازم يحصل
الامر اللى حصل
افهمنى يا صاحبى بقلبك
راح تعرف ان اخوك
مجبر طبعا مش بطل

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*كان لازم يعني تفكرني؟
صاحبك ترضيه وتزعــَلني؟
راح فين موضوعي اللي إتشالي؟
يابنفســـَك تيجي تقولي
أو تــِبعــَت حد يفسرلي

ده أنا كــُنت نسيتــُه خلاص
حــَطيت حاجه صفرا ف كاس
وشربتــُه قــُصاد الناس
وكأني ماليش إحساس
ليه كيدَه أوجاعي تعيدها؟
ليه بَس جراحي تجدِدها
وتنزِل تاني دموعي
من شوقي أشوف موضوعي
وأشوف مين بــَص عليه
كام كـــِلمــَه إتكــَتبــِت فيه
فأشرحلي إزاي ألاقيه
أصل أنا بصراحه ناسيه
أفتكرُه إزاي وأنا ناسي؟
إمبارح كلت أنا إيه
لو فــِكرَك دَفتــَر راسي
فخلاص الهــَم ماليه
وتملي ياصاحبي واجعني
مش عارف بس أنا ليه

كان لازم يعني تفكرني؟
صاحبك ترضيه وتزعــَلني؟
راح فين موضوعي اللي إتشالي؟
يابنفســـَك تيجي تقولي
أو تــِبعــَت حد يفسرلي

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كان لازم يعني تفكرني؟
> صاحبك ترضيه وتزعــَلني؟
> راح فين موضوعي اللي إتشالي؟
> يابنفســـَك تيجي تقولي
> أو تــِبعــَت حد يفسرلي
> 
> ده أنا كــُنت نسيتــُه خلاص
> حــَطيت حاجه صفرا ف كاس
> وشربتــُه قــُصاد الناس
> ...


يا نهار زى الورد البلدى
حقك طبعا طبعا عندى
بس يا صاحبى تعالى مكانى
واعمل ما بدالك وانسانى
واعرف انى عمرى ما هزعل
 لو شيلت لى مواضيع يا انانى
 ::p:  
رايح اكتب شكوه فى الحال
واشترى من عند البقال
حبة شطه كده ع الماشى
واكتب فيك يجى ميت موال
ويا الشطه هتحرق فيك
وتشوف نفسك بقى يا أفندى
ويّا حروفى وزعلى وعِندى
بس بجد يا احلى عصام
عمرى ما هنسى انك صاحبى
ومقامك مع احمد طبعا
مكتوب جوه .....
جوه ف قلبى
غالى زى اصالة مصر
انا والله زعلكم عندى
جوه ف قلبى و نازل عصر
 :f2:  



محبتى لكم دائما ولن يشوبها شائبه بأذن الله

محمد سعيد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بتطلــعلي لسانــَك
وتهددني بشطه
وانا لو كــُنت مكانك
كنت داريت ع الخــِطه
مش تــيــجي وتــِعمــِل لهالــيــبــو
مين اللي بيعمل كيده ف حَِِبيبــُه؟
أصل ده أمر ياصاحبي خــَطيــر
يعني قــَليلــُه فيها بواســيــر
فانساها يابو قلب كبير
الشــَطه لا ســـِد المواسير

أما إن كان بــِخــصوص الشكوى
مــِن دِلوَقـــتــي بأقولــَك إنسى
ده أنا عــَجــِزت خلاص ع الشــيل
وإنت كــَلامك وزنــُه تقيـــــــل
مايشيـــلهوش غير جني حــويط
م اللي بيمشوا في نُص الحيط
بس إكتــبــها مادُمت نــَويــت
هاأديــلــَك عــِنوان البــيـــت
وماتنساش وياها ياريــت
تــَهديدَك ليَّه بمواويل

وإن كــُنت مـسَّكـِـني ف قلــبــَك
فأنا واللهي بقلبي بحبك
وأنا شايف قلبك فيه زَحمه
إحمــِد رَبــَك ـ أجمــَل نــِعمه
نــِفــسي ألقاني ف يوم أنا زَيـــَك
كــُل الناس في الدُنــيــا حـبـايـبـك
تــِكتــِب كــِلمــَه تقــرب بينهُم
وسلامَك بالشوق يوصلهُم
وأنا حالي تماماً كما حالــهُم
حاســَك طــيــب قوي وأمير

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

والله يا صاحبى وفيك الخير
 قلبك طيب
ورقيق زى قلوب الطير
زعلك لين سهل قريب
واجدع من اجدعها امير
نرجع بقى ونقول ونعيد
ونسيبنا من المدح دهوت
ندخل بقى على  حرف مفيد
شكلك كده يالافندى مبوز
خايف م الشطه وعمايلها
وكلامك طبعا بيقوز
ويّا حروف لساى ما طايلها
وانت بجد يا عم الحاج
قلمك مدفع آه ورشاش
اما العبد اللى بيكتبلك
لسه يا دوبى شوفى طشاش
واحمد طبعا قلمه خطير
جوه حوارى بلدنا يا شاعر 
لافف لافف بالمشاوير
ومسجل اصدق لقطات
ومقدم قلبه للغير
يا ابناء مصر المحروسه
مين غيركم يقدر يبنيها
ويخليها احلى عروسه
وبقلبه وروحه يفديها

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*هو أنت عايــز تـــِخلــَص مني بأي شـــَكل؟
ولا فاكر اللي قلتــــُه حاجه ســــَهل؟

مـــَدفـــَع إيه بـــَس ورشاش
أنتَ جرايد مابتقراش؟
هــُتــوَديــــنـــا ف داهيــــه
كيـــده هايلاقوا التايــهـــه
واللقلام بــُكرَه يــصــادروهــا
والقــاعه هايــيــجوا يحـــاصروهــا
دَه مافــيــش شئ ع الناس دي بعيد
ومــُمكن قوي من غير مواعيد
تــِلاقيــهــُم جُم وإحتــَلوها
وعــَملوها مكان للتجــنــيــد
واللي ليه رَغبه يعيش
يدخـــُل مــِتــطــَوَع في الجيـــش
وإنت مؤكد راح يغروك
أستيكه كبيره هايدوك
تــِمســَح بيها أي ذخــيــره
من إقلام في القاعه خطــيره
وهاتيجي الأمم المتحده
والناس دولا بتوع الفــيــتو
واللي هايكتــِب كــِلمايه واحده
يبقى بيــحــفُـر قــَبرُه بإيده
فالمَره الجايه ماتنســاش
وتقول حاجه ماتوزنهاش
ماهي راحــِت بــَغداد ببلاش
رَغم إنها أســـلِحه مافهاش
مـــَدفـــَع إيه بـــَس ورشاش
أنتَ جرايد مابتقراش؟

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

وبالأحضان ياصحابي 
بالاحضان
جايلكم شايل الكلمة 
بحب كمان
جايلكم بحفر العنوان
على قلوبكم
وقلبي حنان
جايلكم شايل الراية
بكلمة حق للطغيان
جايلكم ماسك الريشة
وناوى الون الالوان
جايلكم
مش انا منكم ؟
وانتو كلمتى برضه ؟
ده لما تسكت الاحزان ؟
 ....وصدقني
بكون تعبان
ــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لا ياشيخ ـ ـ ـ
لما احــنـا بــجــد صــحــابــَك
طــَب إيـه كان ســَبـبــُه غــيــابـَك
ســـِبــتــنـي ومــشــيــت لا ســَألــت
ولا حتى رســاله بـــَعــت
خلتني ألف النــِت
من لـيـنـك أروح على لــيـنـك
وســَألــت في جــوجـل قـالـولي
الظــاهــر صــاحــبــَك فـــَك
ولــقــتــنـي لـوحــدي بــطـــولي
غــَرقــان ف بــحـور من شـــَك
وإنت لا هــــَمــَك إحساسي
وعليك ولا لحظه صــِعــِبــت
وفضلت أحسبها ف راسي
مـالــقــتــش نــَتــيــجــه زهــقــت
فــَكرت العــيــب ف جــهــازي
شــــُفــت المــَفــاتــيــح والســِلــك

جــاي تـاخــدني ف أحــضــانــَك؟
كــُل عـــَقلي ياواد بــِكلامــَك
مانا عـارِف إيــه راح يــِحـــصـــَل
أول ماحـــَبــِيــبــَك يوصـــَل
طــبــعــاً هـايــقــولــَك 
أهلاً بــَك
وبــَدال مــايـعـــاتــبــَك 
هـا يــســـامــحــَك
عادي جــِداً خــالــِص
مـاهـــُو إبــن الحــِتـــه
 ومن بـــَلــدَك
إصـــَدق حــتـى دَه جـــايــز
يـعــمـــلــِنــَّا حـــَفــلــه عـــشـــان خـــاطـــرَك
مــاهــي مــاشـــيــه ياعـــم مـــعــاك
بـــتـــغــيــب وبــتــيـــجي براحــتــَك
فاحــسـن شـــوف حــَد حــَداك
يراعــيـــهــا الصـــَفـــحـــَه بــتــاعـــتــَك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*انا اسف
ياصاحبي وصاحب الكلمة سماح وبجد

انا مخنوق من الاوقات
كمان مخنوق من الازمات
كمان مخنوق من الخنقة
وموت الحرف جوه الذات
انا اسف

عارف انت ايه شغلي
وعارف انى مش قادر  اكون حتى
على مهلي
وعارف ان شغلي بعيد
عن الابعاد
وعارف انى ساكن فى بيوت فى بلاد
بعقد كفالة  للأحرار
وانا مش حر
انا شاعر من الثوار
بحب اقول واقول فى كلام
واحبك بالقوي ياعصام
اكيد انت لده عارف
انا اسف
ياصاحبي وصاحب الكلمة سماح وبجد
انا اسف
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أقـــولــك إيـــــه؟
غــَريــب زيـــَك
ولا لــصــالـحـي ولا صـــالــحـَـك
نــِعــانــِد بــعـــض
وتــزعــل مــني أو أخــاصــمــَك

مادِدها اليــــــــــد
لإيــــد مــَمـــدوده وبــَصــــالــحــك
وأقـــولـــهـــَا بـــجــــَد
وصـــــَدقـــني أنــا مـــِســـامـــحـــَك

بــَـضـِــيــع زيـــَّك
بـــأتــــوه عن نــفــســي أحـــيــانـــاً
ســــاعــات أنـــســىَ االكـــلام كــُلــُه
وإنـــســـــى الحــــَرف إيــــه شــــَكـلـُه
وأجـــيـــب قـلــمــي أبـــُوس رِجــــلـُه
أقولـــُه يـاريـــت تـــِفـــَكـــَرني
يــــحــــَيـــَرني
ويــرفـــُض ســـِنـــُه يـــِطــاوعـــني
أحـــِس بـــِغـــَصـــَه جــــــوه الحـــَلق
وتـــِبــــقى ال أيــــوَه زي ال لأ
أقـــول ـ أســــكـُت ـ ما أحــســـِش فــَرق
صـــعـــيــبــه الغـــُربه ياصـــديــقي
وجـــَرحــي أكــــيـــد كـــَمــــا جـــَرحـــَك
ولــــَو تــــِكـــتــــِب نــــِشــــف ريـــقي
أجـــيـــب المــــيــه وأشـــــرَبـلـَك
ولــَمــا أَنـــتَ تـــِكــون مـــَشـــغـــول
أَروَح أنـــام عـــَشــــان خـاطــــــرَك
شـــــاورلي وقول وأنا أحــلـــَملــَك
مــاهــو حــــِلـــمي كــــَمـــَا حـــِلــمـــَك
ماأنـــا عــارفــــَك
كـــِتـــيــر وَحــشـــَك تـــُراب بـــَلدَك
وأنا زَيــــــــــــــَك
ولا لــصــالـحـي ولا صـــالــحــك
نــِعــانــِد بــعـــض
وتــزعــل مــني أو أخــاصــمــَك

مادِدها اليــــــــــد
لإيــــد مــَمـــدوده وبــَصــــالــحــك
وأنـــا مــــســــامـــحَـــك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

أثمن بقد أيه الاحساس؟؟
تساوى كام قلوب الناس ؟؟
كنوز الدنيا ما تسوى
صدق رنين وتر حساس

فى غربتنا نقابل ناس
عايشاهم يومين وخلاص
ومقفوله على روحها
عبيد الظن والوسواس

فى غربتنا شحيح لاخلاص
لاصدق ولا صديق ونّاس
وأحساس بالأمان ضايع
ما بين أديان وبين أجناس

ماهيش عايزه شاعر حساس
ترحب لو شيطان خناس
يجيد العزف ع الاوتار
ويعمل من خدوده مداس

وبما أن ضمنّا الاحساس
جامعنا الود والاخلاص
وفاكرين اننا شعرا
جامعنا طهارة الاحساس
شعور بالانتماء ساير
وأمل برجوعنا  بيشاور
تعالوا كلنا نسامح
يسامحنا اله الناس

عايده العشرى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ســـَامــِحــنــَّا يــارب
ســـامــِحــنــَّا يــارب أذنــبــنــَّا
وضــَّلــيــنــَّا
غــَشــاوَه وكــانــِت عــلى عــنــيــنــَّا
نــِســِيــنــَّا يــارَب
وســِيــبــنــَّا الدُنــيــا تــِغــريــنــَّا
ويــِســكــُن حــُبــهــا في الـقــَلــب
ونــِتــعــَلــَق قــوي بــيــهــا
ونــِنــســى أن مــَلــك المــوت
في لــَحــظــَه حــيــاتــنــَّا يــنــهــيــهــا
مـايــِنــفــعــَنــاشي يـــُومــهــا المــال
ولا يــِســنــِدنــَّا كــُتــر عــيــال
ولا يـــِســوا طــريــق مــِشــيــنــاه
في غــيــر طــاعــتــَك
وَهــبــت يــارب لــيــنــَّا حــيــاه
نــِســيــنــَّا أد إيــه نــِعــمــَك
قــَمــر شــَمــس ونــِجــوم ومــيــاه
ومـــَبـــســـوطــَه لــنــا أَرضــَك
وخــيــر مـالي الوجــود كــُلــُه
لــِمــَن آمــنــوا ومــَن ضــَلـوا
ســـامــحــنــَّا يــارب 
رضــِيــنــا هــَوانــاَّ يــِأســِرنــَّا
وتــاه ســـيــرنــَّا
مــاعــادشــي الأخ ضــِل أَخـــوه
وصـــَار الإبـــن بــايــِع أبــوه
وخــدنــَّا حــَقــوق ماهــيــش لــيــنــَّا
وغــَشــيــنــَّا
مـامــَرش يــوم بــِدون ولا ذنــب
ســــَامـــِحــنــَّا يـارب

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

:hey:   :hey:   :hey:  
سامحونى ان كنت بغيب عنيكم غصبٍ عنى
اشتقت وجيت احدف سلامات
على اجمل صحبه مصاحبه معانى بتوصف همى
وتزيح عن روحى اى غبار او اى  آهات
اهلا يا ابوسنه فرحت بحضنك جدا 
دليت القلب لحد ما قرب جدا جدا
وفتحته عشانك جدا جدا جدا 
يا اصيل وواخدها وراثه ابا عن جدا
ويا علم الصدق منور خالص
معرفشى ازاى القلب هواك
بيحبك خالص خالص خالص
يا ابو قلب دهب
 من معدن حر وصافى وخالص
وادى كارت معايده ليكى يا عايده
واجمل صحبة ورد
واجمل موال بهديه لمنال
مهى ديما حافظه وصاينه الود
مش فاضل غيرك بس يا فاضل
بهديك من روحى الف تحيه والف سلام
وادعيلكم يا ولاد بلدى
يجعل ايامكم غناوى وفرحه واحلى كلام

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*وانا رايح
بلم ذنوبي فى المنديل 
وانزل همي من كتفي
والفه معاه
وامسح قلمي من حبره
واغسل  حرف كان وياه
عشان رايح لبيت الله
انا رايح لبيت الله
وقلبي فداه
وعمرى فداه
لأني كمان وانا رايح
هعدى ازور رسول الله
بحبه بجد
بحبه وحبي ليه هو بحب اشد
بحبه وقلبي كان مرة شافه فى رؤيه
وكان البيت هناك بره
بعيد ع. الحد
بحبه بحد ومن غير حد
بحبه بكلمة بقراها من السيره
بحبه بنعمة بنشوفها وكان هوّ
سبب فيها
بحب الله انا الاول
واحب معاه رسول الامة م . الاول
بحبه وقلبي كان جمره
اطفيها هناك عنده
فى بلد النور
ونورها من هناك من غير
ولا شمس ولا قمره
انا رايح لبيت الله
هعدى  ازور رسول الله
انا رايح وهدعيلكم
وناوى خلاص 
اروح عمره
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعد غد بإذن الله
نسألكم الدعاء بالتقبل بإذن الله
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يارايح عند النبي
سَلِم عَلِيه
قولُه مُنَايا ومَطلَبي
أتلاقىَ بِيه

ترويني مية زَمزَم
ووضوئي أجدِدُه
وربي وَحدُه يِعلَم
حَنيني لمسجِدُه

نِفسي قَريب من كَعبِتُه
أَدعِيه بواسِع رَحمِتُه
إغفِر يارب لعبد
ضِحكِت الدُنيا عَلِيه
فَتَنُه نَعيم الأرض
فَكَر أَمرُه بإديه
ليك وَحدَك إنتَ الحَمد
شافت تاني عِنيه
عُقبالنا يارب نشوف
زي البياض في الفجر
وِقفوا الحُجاج صفوف
والكَعبَه زي البَدر
ونجُوم حَوَاليه بتطوف
من كل نَواحي وفَج
على رَب العِزه ضِيوف
بقلوب مليانه مشاعِر
مايفسرهاش ولا شاعر
ولا توصفهاش حروف

ياللي إنت بكاف و بنون
وبقُدرِة كُن فَيَكون
من غير ولا شئ بقىَ كُون
مَحكُوم بنظام وقانون
أَفواج حُجاج جَايِـيـنـك
من كُل مَكَان مَسكون
إِتسَاووا يارب ف بيتك
ولا فََرَق بينهُم لون
ألسِنه ولغات لَبيتَك
وبنسمَع واحد صوت
يِنادِيك يتمنىَ العُون

مين غيرك أَخرَج يونس
مِن أَحشاء الحوت ؟
مين غيرك أَوحَى لعيسى
يِجعَل ناس أَحيَاء من مُوت؟
مين غيرك خَلىَ النار
مايحسِش بيه خَلِيـلَـك ؟
مين عَندُه القُدرَه
يخَلي البدر يبان في نهار
أو يِـقدَر مره
يِجيب الشمس ف ليلك ؟
مين غيرك ـ يَا الله
مالي العالم كُلُه بخيرك ؟
بأدعِيك من قلبي
إكتبهالي
و ألاقيني قُرَيِب وسط حَجِيجَك
إكتبلي يارب
زِيَارة قَبر حَـبِيبَك
وحـبـيـبـي
مُشتاقه نَفسي ليه

يارايح عند النبي
سَلِم عَلِيه
قولُه مُنَايا ومَطلَبي
أتلاقىَ بُيه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الف مبروك وعمره مقبوله باذن الله
والسلام امانه لحبيبك النبى والدعاء بالصحه والستر والنبى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ها ها ها ها ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ 
دي بس كانت حركه

فاكريني آل هاســكــُتــلــُهــُم
دَه بـــُعـــدُهُـــم
لـــَو حتي كـــَتــبــوا
كُل حاجه عــَنــدُهم
لـَـو كـُـل واحــِد
جـِه وجـاب
ويــَـاه قـصــايـدُه كــُلـُهـُم
دَه بـــُعـــدُهُـــم

طـــَب دَنا ضــَحيت
بــقــصــايــدي التـــانــيــه عــَشــانــِك
ضـــَحـــيــت
عـلــشــان تــِفــضــَلــي
في مــَكــانــِك
فــأزاي وبــكــُل ســِهــولــه
أســتــَحــمــل أشـــوفــِك
 مِِـش في الصــَفــحــَه الأولى؟
مــَعــقــُولــَه أنــســَاه اللي مابــيــنَّا؟
مــَعــقــوله أخــونـــَك ياأبو ســِنــه؟

ماأقدَرش أســيــبــَك ياكلامي
تــِخــتــِفــي كــيــدهو من قــُدامي؟
ماأقــدَرش أســيــبــِك ياحروفي
فيه وَعــد مابــيــنــَّا وهــَتــشـــوفـي
ده أنا أكــلــِم نــَفــســي وماأســكــُتــشي
أفــضــَل ســَهــران كــيــدَه ومانامشي
ولا أرضي أشــُوفــِك بــتــغــيــبــي
ياحروف بــَعـشــَقــها وعــَشــقــاني
بــيــكــي واصــِف فــَرحـي وأحــزاني
أنــا عــارفــِك زي ماعــارفــانـي
وأنــا فاهــمــِك زي مـافــاهمــاني
بــيــكــي حــاســس إيه اللي ف قــَلــبــي
وبــَشــوفـُـوا معاكي المـِـتـخـَـبي

يـاحــروفــي مــعــاهــدِك عــاهــديــنــي
كــوني طــُوعـي وإوعــي تــعــانــديــني
كــُونــي مــَركـــِب لــيـــَّه تـعـــديـــنـــي
ولبــَر كــَلامــي تــوَديــنــي 
دي بـــحـــور الصـــَمــت بــتــنـــهــيـنـي
وبــمــوت م الخـــَنــقَــه لــَو أخــَبــي

وســـطــوري الـلي بــقـَـلمـي كـاتـِـبــهـُـم
أحــلامي ـ ألامي اللي راسـِــمــهـُـم
والـلي حــافـِـظـهـُـم
ماأقــدَرش أنـام قــَبــل ماأشــوفــهـُـم
بـعــيــوني أســَلِم واحــضــُنــهـُم
وأهـــمــِس بـِقــلــمي وأَقولـُهــُم
أنــا قـَــدُهـــُم

فاكريني آل هاســكــُتــلــُهــُم
دَه بـــُعـــدُهُـــم
لـــَو حتي كـــَتــبــوا
كُل حاجه عــَنــدُهم
لـَـو كـُـل واحــِد
جـِه وجـاب
ويــَـاه قـصــايـدُه كــُلـُهـُم
دَه بـــُعـــدُهُـــم

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

* مـش عـايـزيـن يــِصــدقـُوا
فاكرين كلامي هاأخنقوا
أو إني هابني ليه زنازِن وأسجنوا
إطمنوا ـ ـ ـ
لسه الإدين قادرين
ولسه قادر القلم
لسه العيون فاكرين
والقلب حاسس بالألم
ولسه  فيه جراح
ودموع على كل اللي راح
وإبتسامه وحشتها الشفايف
وحلم خايف
ولسه عـَنـِـك ياحـبـيـبـتـي غايب
ولسه واحشني الحبايب
والـنـيـل وقارب
وصوت صحابي
وصفحه مفتوحه ف كتابي
وكلام كتير
خايف يطير
أو حد تاني يسرقوا
قـُلـت بإديه
علي اللي عايزُه
أفـَرَقـوا
وبرضـُه
 مـش عـايـزيـن يــِصــدقـُوا
فاكرين كلامي هاأخنقوا

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

المداخله رقم 100
*مــيــه مــيــه
إبتدينا بحرف
بعده كلمه
والكلام خدنا وجابنا
روحنا بيه لأحضان بلادنا
توهنا بيه في سنين غيابنا
بيه رضينا باللي نابنا
وبيه رفضنا

بالكلام 
نلقى دنيا عند بابنا
ونحس دايماً
إننا لسه في شبابنا
الحلم ممكن ع السطور
 تلاقيه حقيقه
والعمر كله قوام يدور
 بحساب دقيقه

بالكلام
نقدر نعيش جوه الحكاوي 
وتهز شفايفنا الغناوي
ونخلي البدر يطلع
والماضي الحلو يرجع
وبيه بنتذكـَر ليالي
وحب غالي
ونستنى اللي جي
ونحس القلب حى
وننساها الآلام

بالكلام
اللي لا عـَمرُه مايوم خِلص
واللي دايماً ليه بقيه
مــيــه مــيــه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*يارب كل اللى اتحرم
من نور زيارة النبي
اعفي يارب
واكتبله انه يرتوي
من نور زيارة الحرم
النور هناك جدا قوي
النور هناك
ميه زلال للعطشانين 
وانا كنت عطشان بالقوي
وانا كنت تعبان بالقوي
وارتحت لما شوفت نوره  من هناك
الروضة حتة من الجنان
ساعتين وانا قاعد هناك
بدعي لكل المحرومين
بدعي لقلبي انه يعيش مهما يعيش
ولايوم ينوح ولايوم هيتحول حزين
ودعيتلك اكتر ياعصام
وقريت  هناك فاتحة حرم
جوه الحرم
يارب كل اللى اتحرم
من نور زيارة النبي
اعفي يارب
واكتبله انه يرتوي
من نور زيارة الحرم
ودعيت لعايدة وكل 
اصحابي هنا 
وكمان هناك
وكمان هنا

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عصام شكرا ليك
ان داومت على الكتابة فى الصفحة التى تحمل دماء من ما تجري فى عروقنا

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الاخ العزيز احمد 
الف مبروك وعمره مقبوله بأذن الله وعقبال الحج ان شاء الله
الف شكر على دعاؤك لى ولك مثله باذن الله
فى انتظار تأثير هذه الرحله الروحانيه الجميله على ابداعك

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لو كـُـنت عايز الصراحه
فاللي زيي
 محتاجلـُه
عل الأقل
عل الأقل خالص
شهر راحه
ده أنا كنت وإنت مش موجود
مِرابـــِط
كنت عامل فيها ظابط
آهو يعني فاضل كان يغيب ويعود
وكان محمد 
ييجي يضحك عليـَّه بشوية ورود
ومره واحده
مشيت منال وغابت
وغيبتها ليه ماأعرفش طالت
ولولا عارف إن إنت رايح عــُـمره
أنا كنت أشــُـك
إن إنت عامل معاهــُـم مؤامره
طــَـب أقولـَك حاجه ف ودنــَـك؟
أسأل كيده عايده
اللي بسرعه قوام
أول ما أنت رجعت
آل إيه
جايه تباركلــَك
إسألها سببه غيابها
يومين وتلاته
والصفحه بعيني شايفاها
نازله على تحت
بسرعه ساعات
وساعات براحه 
وتاتا تاتا
وأنا بس ياعيني وحيد
عمالي أقول وأعيد
وإن يوم مالقتش جديد
أو زنقتني المواعيد
كنت أعمل فيها أبو زيد
أو حتى عجين الفلاحه

لو كـُـنت عايز الصراحه
فاللي زيي
 محتاجلـُه
عل الأقل
عل الأقل خالص
شهر راحه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فاضــل

شهر بحاله راحة

بالراحة علينا بالراحة

و لولا سيف الوقت 

ما غبت عنكم بصراحة

خد راحتك هنا يا عصام

و خليك هنا في الساحة

و الحب اللي اتبدر هنا 

محتاج يتروي بصراحة

و الصراحة بتجري في دمك

و دايما الصراحة  .. راحة

----------


## منال درويش

أنا جيت ..يا عصام أنا جيت 
وياريتنى ما روحت بعيد 
ولا سيبتك وحدك في الساحة 
بتزيد وتعيد 
وتنادى لوحدك على بكرة 
وتدي المواعيد 
بس انت القلب اللي يسامح 
لو كان الشوك في ايديك جارح 
لو عاند حلمك ، مش طارح  
ثابت ، ده أكيد 
والنية الصالحة ف حروفك 
بتقولك زيد 
انا جيت يا عصام أنا جيت 
وقبلن ماابدأ في  حكايتى 
وأحكيلك ايه سبب التأخير 
كان بدي اطمن على أحمد 
واقوله مبارك ع العمرة 
انا لم عرفت .
أنا كنت ح اطير 
الفرحة كانت مش سايعة قلب العصافير 
فمبارك يا  أ حمد ع العمرة وان انت بخير 
وسلامي لعايدة وقلمها 
ولفاضل له منى التبجيل 
وكمان مش ح انسى سلامتى 
لمحمد أبو قلب كبير 



----------


## احمد ابوسنة

اقولك ايه
الكلمة اصلا مش بتقدر تنكتب
والحرف طالع زى موته بتنحسب
والايد بتتهز بقلم
والقلب سايح فى الألم

والنفس ضايعة من الكلام
وبطاقتي ضاعت من زمان
ونسيت انا
ونسيت خلاص
لون العلم
ونسيت معاه رمز البلاد
ونسيت كمان شكل الوشوش
غير امي واخواتي فقط
احنا منين
احنا ايه اللى جابنا هنا
ماكنا راضيين بالنصيب
ماكنا راضيين بالقدر
الحمد لله كتير قوي
احسن اكون ناكر نعم 
انا احمد الله على كل النعم
انا احمد الله على كل النقم
اللى يمكن قلمي يغلط
فى المسي
وهى اجمل النعم
ايوه اجمل النعم
انا كذاب
وبكذب كل يوم كذبة
انا كذاب
كذبت عليكم من زمااااان
انا مبسوط جدا كده
انا اسعد مخلوقات الكون
انا يمكن اكون مجنون
بمعنى للوطن
لكن 
فين هو الوطن
الوطن اللى احنا منه
مش وطن
الوطن اللى احنا منه
موقوف هناك فيه الزمن
الوطن اصبح كلام
 اصبح حروف 
اصبح  معاني كلها
جبن ........... وخوف
انا كذاب 
وناوى اصلح الكذبة
انا شاعر بلا موطن
وعمري اللى كتبته هناك
مسحته خلاص
انا موطني قلمي
وبيتي قصيدة  بحروفها
وابني اياد على راسها
وزوجتي سانده حراسها
انا وطني دماغي وبس
وفكري لما اتكلم 
واقدر احس
انا وطني فى كلمة حب بين قلبين
بيتحابوا
انا وطني هنا موجود
انا وطني مالهوش حدود
ومش قادر اقول تانى
ومش قادر اكمل كلمة منعاني
اقول تانى
اقولك ايه
الكلمة اصلا مش بتقدر تنكتب
والحرف طالع زى موته بتنحسب
والايد بتتهز بقلم
والقلب سايح فى الألم
آآآآآه ياعصام
نسيت انا لون العلم
قولي صحيح
كان لونه ايه ؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*
غربة 
وحياة مقام سيدنا الحسين 
وحياة حوارى القاهرة
وحياة زحام الأتوبيسات 
وحياة قوام كل البنات 
وحياة حاجات 
وحشانى خالص من هنا 
وحشانى أمى 
وخناق أخويا 
أنا وابن عمى 
على غربة مره فى حلقنا 
والغربة مش مرة وخلاص 
الغربة موت 
وقبورة مليانه بيوت 
غير اهلنا 
وحياة مقام سيدنا الإمام 
وحياة بشر 
عارفين تمام 
إيه الحلال
إيه الحرام 
وحياة صحاب
كانو معايا فوق بعيد 
عند السحاب 
وحياة هرم 
ودعته حد ماراح وغاب 
مع شمس مصر 
وحشنى خالص ياشباب 
فين الرسالة 
والجواب
إزيكم أخباركو إيه 
لساكوا بتقولو الكلام 
وبترسموا أحلام حاضركم ع. الورق
لساكوا بتعبوا العرق 
جوه القلم 
وبتكتبوا 
أحلى القصايد فى الحاجات 
لساكوا بتقولو الكلام 
جواه سكات 
لساكوا بتقولوا السكات 
جواه أهات 
وبتضحكوا جوه الصور 
لسه القمر 
بينور الليل عندكم 
بتمنى زى ماسبتكم
يبقى الحنين فى قلبكم 
وحياة مقام سيدنا الحسين 
وحياة حوارى القاهرة 
وحشنى خالص بالقوى 
بحبكم .. بحبكم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*وحاسس صاحبي بالاحساس
وحابب جد ابوس الناس
واحضنهم وانا بسأل
عليهم فين ؟
انا حاسس كده بوحده
ولازم تعرفوا انى
أما بحس بالوحدة 
بكون عايش بلا احساس
وانا واحد بدون الناس
ياصاحبي انت وعدت تجيني 
لدلوقتى ماجيبت لسه
تشيل الدمعة عن عيني
رميتلك قنبلة فى حرفين
وشديت البيبان خبطت
فتحت الباب قوي جدا
وكان الباب بيعلا فى الكلام يدن
كتبت الكذب من فمي
وقلت انى شاعر كذاب
عشان تصحي وتتأمل كلام تاني
ولا  جيتني ولا جاني
من السامعين احد تانى
فينها منال 
وعايدة وكل ماسكين الحرف
فينه محمد المصري
وفاضل حتى ما فضلي
انا جيتكم احط دموعي فى كفوكم
واقفل لجل ماتحسو بسخونتها
انا منكم اكيد منكم
وحتى ان طردنا الشوق خارج بيتها
لكن بيتها مولع نار
بيطلع يجي يوصلني
ويلحسني 
ويرجع تانى
فى ايدها
ـــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخاف لــَـتكون مـِـفـَـكـَـرني
نــِـسيت وعدي
ياريت ياصاحبي تفهــَمني
ماكانش الأمر ده بيدي
وصدقني
بدون قلمــَك
بكون وحدي
ده أنا قلمي
على قدي

معاك بلقاه نسيم بلدي
على أيامي بـيـهـَـفـهـَـف
معاك بتهون آلام بــُعـدي
وأهز جناحي وأرفـرَف
معاك بـَـعرف
أعيد من تاني حكايتنـَّـا
وأدق بإدي باب بتنـَّـا
أحس بشمس دفتـنـَّا
ماحسش برد غربتنـّـَا
معاك بمسحها دمعتنـَّـا
ويعلا صوتها ضحكتنـَّـا
في حتتنــََّـا
على الأرض اللي ربــِتنـَّا
مابين ناسها اللي حبتنــَّـا
وصحبتنـَّـا
وأغني غناوي طفولـِتـنـَّا

سامحني ياصاحبي ده غيابي
ماكانش ف بالي وحسابي
لقيت كل الحروف عاندت
مارضيــِّـتــشي ولا ســَـمـَـحـِـت
تكون كلمه في موالك
تكون من قلبي جايالك
ده أنا منك
عرفت الحرف ليه معنى
لقيته دواها أوجاعنـَّـا
قول إكتب تاني سمعنـَّـا
لحاره ف مصر رجعنـَّـا
صلاة العصر تجمعنـَّـا
ونطلع فوق سطوح دارنـَّـا
نـِـصـَـبـَـح تاني على جارنــَّا
قول إكتب تاني صــَـبـرنـَّـا
من أصغـَـرنـَّـا لأكـبـَـرنـَّـا
كلامك غالي ووَحـَــشـنـي
ولو تســكـُـت بتـَـوجــَعــني
فماتـسـِـبـنـِـشـي مـِـسـتــَنـي
وتاني تــغـيـب ولا تعـَـدي

أخاف لــَـتكون مـِـفـَـكـَـرني
نــِـسيت وعـدي
ياريت ياصاحبي تفهــَمني
ماكانش الأمر ده بـيـَــدي
وصـَدَقـني
بدون قلمــَك
بكون وحـدي
ده أنا قـَـلـَمـي
على قـَـدي

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *وحاسس صاحبي بالاحساس
> وحابب جد ابوس الناس
> واحضنهم وانا بسأل
> عليهم فين ؟
> انا حاسس كده بوحده
> ولازم تعرفوا انى
> أما بحس بالوحدة 
> بكون عايش بلا احساس
> وانا واحد بدون الناس
> ...


صباح الخير ياأحمد
ياواجع قلبى متعمد
مضايقنى كتير الاحساس
بالوحده فى وسط الناس
فرحت بعمرتك يااحمد
واستنيت فى اشعارك تيجى تزعرد
وتحكيلنا عن الايام بجوار الحبيب الاوحد
لقيتك لسه متكدر
 وعايش غربتك اكثر
ماترمى الهم ورا ضهرك
وسمعنا غناك الاخضر

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

عابر سبيل

شحات بيشحت ع . البيوت
وبيسأل الناس ع . الرغيف
شحات بيشحت فى العقول
والصورة مش عاوزة دليل
عابر سبيل

انا مش  مصدق اننا وصلنا لكده
ومش مصدق اننا اصلا كده
احنا العرب الاغبياء جوه التاريخ
بنسيب غمار المشكلة 
ونروح نقطع فى الهوا
احنا العرب الاغبيا
احنا اللى كان لينا تاريخ
احنا اللى كان لينا امل
احنا اللى كان لينا كلام 
احنا اللى كان لينا ضيا
احنا العرب الاغبيا

اقروا التاريخ 
فرقوا بين النبي وبين المسيح
الاتنين رسل 
اعرفوا حجم المساحة الضيقة
فى حجمكم 
مع اننا فى مكان فسيح

نورو عنيكم بنور الحق مرة
ارسموا  الاحلام شجاعة
وان كانت حجم المجرة
ارسموها واحفظوها

جايز يكون اليوم قريب
لما يجي تقدروا 
تحققوها .......
وان كان كده
هتحققوها
ــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يـحـَـنـِـن 
باينـُه الأخ ده إتجـَـنـِـن
بــِيـشـحـَـت فين؟
دي صـَفـحـِة شـعـر
مش دكان
مافـيـش جـَـنـبـيهـا شـيـخ ومقام
مــَحـدِش فـيـنـَّا عندُه فلوس
لكن لو كـُـنـت غاوي كلام
فـَـخـُد على أد ماأنتَ تعوز
ولو عـَنـدَك طـَلـب مـَخصوص
فـَـقول لـَـحـسـَـن يكون مـحـجـوز
وتـرجـع تاني بـَرضـُـه تـلـوص
بـِتـشـحـَت ليه؟
في عـنـدَك إيه؟
تـِكـونـش الســِنـه إتـكـَسـرِت؟
وفـَروة راسـَك إبـيـَضـِت؟
مافيش عندينا طقم سنان
ولا لـِشـَـعـر فـيـه ألـوان
لــَكـن عـَنـديـنا حرف يدور
بـأي مـزان مـاهـوش مـَكـسـور
يـخلـيـنـا نـنـام ف قـصـور
يــِوَديـنـَّا بـلاد من نـور
وبـيه نـِعـَدي جـبـال وبـحـور
فـَـلــو غـَرقـان
 أكيد هاتلاقي فيه مـركـب
ولـو زعـلان
كـلام ع الـكـتـف بـيـطـَبـطـِب
ولـو عـيـان
في حـُـقـنـِة كـلـمـه بـتـطـَيـِّب
تـَخـُدها مـَرتـيـن في اليـوم
ولا تـنـسـاشـي قـَبـل النـوم
عـشــان الـصـُبـح لـما تـقـوم
أثـرهـا في الأكـيـد هـيـبـان
وقـلـمـَك يـبـقـا زي حـُصـان
عــلـى سـُطـورُك يـكون رَهـوان
ولا تـشـحـَتـش تـانـي كـَمان
لا هايـقـولـوا عـَلـيـك غـَلـبـان

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

تلبيه لدعوة صديقي عصام شاعر المنتدي
انا جبريل وجبرتي  :Smart:  
ما ليش في الشعر و التفنين
يمكن باغني بحكايتي 
و موالي تملي حزين  :No:  
وجايز كلامي دا مرايتي
بيظهرني بلا تلوين ...  ::evil::  
ومش هاسكت..
و لما قالي شوف و اقرا
وهو خابر بصراحتي
ما استحمتلش أقول بكره
أصل الشعر دا غايتي
و جيت وقريت ميت فكره
وماضيعتش أنا في وقتى
لكن أفكار كما البكره
كره كره ما فهمتش..
إيه القصد .. علشان أسكت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :;):   :;):

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اهلا اهلا بيك 
ياجبرتي
عشان تعرف اقولك ايه ؟
ووقتك قلت بتحافظ تملى عليه

هنا حكايتي 
هنا مرايتي
هنا بداية 
ولا اقصد
تكون هيه هنا بدايتي

هنا سارح انا وعصام
وكل عاشقين الحرف
بحب اشبك الكلمة واعبيها وابعت ظرف
فى جوابي
بجب كتير قوي اصحابي

حكايتي ياعم ياجبرتي
فى اول صفحة مكتوبة
عشان تعرف بداية خيط
وتمسك فيه وتوصلي 
وتوصلنا
وتلمس يدك النقطة فى داخلنا
وترسم حرف جنب الحرف
فى الموال
بحب عيال كانت عايشه
واحب الحال نفصل فيه ونتكلم
واكره كلمة مدسوسة فى حبر رخيص
واحب سعاده مدفونه 
فى قلب تعيس
اطلعها
والمعها
واحلم ليه
واجيب القمره تتمايل على وشه
عشان يضحك
ساعتها اعيش
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*مادمت مش هترد
هناك على القهوة
خلى الاعدة هنا
والشاي اهو ع النار

اديني جيتلك ياصاحبي
اشرب معاك الشاي
وان كان مفيش عندك
انا جبت كيفي معاي

احكي حكايتنا سوا
ارمي كلام مليان هوا
وارمي سلامي للبشر
واطير ابوس خد القمر

ادى عصام شاعر بحق
ادي الكلام طالع 
بشق
شقه الزمان جواه

ياالف اهه على كلمة 
بحرف الحب
ياالف اهه 
يادي الشاب
شوفتك فى المنام مرات
واقف جنبي
بتسرق مني احزاني
وتتخفي فى دمعة عين
مابين الجفن والنني

وحاسس بيك وده لآني
بحب الحرف من جواك
واحب اقوله مره معاك
واحب الحب فى الاحباب
لو اتحابو

عصام شاعر اكيد من مصر
وانا من مصر
عصام شاعر ومتغرب قلم احلام
وانا شاعر ومتغرب عن الايام
عصام ردي على نفسي
فى كلمة بقولها واستني 
ودمعة فى العنين تنزل
فى حزن بدوقه واتمني

عصام موالي فى الغربة
ولمسة طب لأطبا
بتنزل بالدموع تلسع
تبوس القلب

وانا جيتكم عشان اهنيه
على نجمه اللى طالع فيه
وراكب جنبه مليون نجم
يهنونا
بحب عليه
وضي القمره متمختر
وراكب ع النجوم اشجار
وبتنور بلون اخضر
وغنوة حب للأحرار
وعرق وريد بيتنفر
ودمه بيجري ويوصل
لحد القلب
ويتفتح عبير اسرار
عصام شوفته انا من عام
لكن صورته
معايا من الزمان بدري
فى فصلي وحتتي وناسي
ولعب الميس هناك فى الصف
وقهوة عيد 
وكام شيشة بتتغسل وتترصص
وفوق الرف
تتكون صورة مني
وصورة فى قلبي مرسومة
هناك فى الصف
ونطلب شاي
ونشرب برضه ويحاسب
نقوم نمشي
واديني برضه ياصاحبي
وجيت تاني
اشرب معاك الشاي
وان كان مفيش عندك
انا جبت كيفي معاي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*عـَملت الشاي ومستني
حبيبي وجي يقابلني
فروح يالا وغور ياعزول
جامعنا الود مهما تقول
مابتقيدش مابينا النار
ولا يقدَر علينا شطان
ونكتب بالإدين أشعار
تهون بيها ألام ـ أحزان
نعود بقلوبنا لأغلى مكان
لمصر الأرض والإنسان

صـَحيح ياأحمد ـ ـ ـ
خلاص الشيشه أنا نسيتها
بقالي زمان
ياصاحبي العيشه قــَسوتها
ماهيش ناقصه كمان دخان
لكن لو روحنا على قهوه
حسابك عندي وأنا أولىَ
فيالا بسرعه قول فكر
هاأقابلك فين؟
عشان لو ناوي تيجي البيت
تجيب وياك كسين سكر

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*كيسين سكر؟؟
من العينيـــــــــــن
مع اننا لسه
ماجبناش التموين
ولكن هشتريهم من البقال اللى ع . الناصية
عم احمد ابو سمره
صحيح بيغش فى المكيال
لكن هو اللى قدامي
وكل الناس كده عارفين
ده حتى السكر المغشوش
بيبقى سارقه م التموين
لكن من عيني ياعيوني
اجيب الشاي كمان برضه
وعم احمد ابو سمره
اكيد عنده
وجايبه برضه من التموين
ومن أده
اقولك ايه
ماكان الشاي على القهوة هناك احسن
وكان الأعدة فى الشارع كده احسن
أقله نشوف وجوه تاني
ولا مشكل
وناخد شوب من المعصرة
عصير قصب
ونلعب عشرتين طاولة
ومحبوسة 
واخدك خشب
واقطع فيك على المشاريب
واحاسب برضه مش مشكل
وتعرف جد ياد ياعصام
انا نفسي اسافر جد
وخانقاني حدود الحد
ونفسي اروح فى اى مكان
اقولك 
بس ده سري
ولا تقلهوش لعدوي
انا مسافر بلاد تانية
جايز تكون السعودية
وانت يالاه قوم خلص
فى اوراقك
عشان ماتروح هناك برضه
فى اروربا
ونتغرب ؟
واىه فيها
مااحنا اهو
متغربين فيها
بنرسم حلمنا قهوة
ونلعق همسنا ايام
وراح العمر فى السهره
وحبينا وقطعنا مرار الحب
ولا حدش حاسس بينا
وحتى البت محبوبتي
ما انا قايلك
اتجوزت واحد برضه 
لسه جاي من بره
وجاي منفوش
معاه سكر لكن سكر
ومش مغشوش
قوم يالاه نشوف ارزاقنا ياصاحبي
وسيبت الشغل اللى كنت انا فيه
عشان البيه مديري هناك
قال ال ايه
عاوزني اغش فى الدفتر
واكتب القيود سكر
كما السكر 
بتاع عم احمد ابو سمره
وكل الناس كده عارفة
بلادنا اصلها ياعصام
شوال سكر
لكن مغشوش
فخلينا كده احسن

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*عـَـمـلـت الـشـاي
ولـِـسـَه ماجاش
وشـُـوفـتـو إزاي
طـِـلع بـَـكـاش
لـقــَا السـُكـر
هـِـناك بـِـفـلـوس
وكـان فـاكـرُه
ياناس ببلاش
بـَـقــُـولــَك إيـه
يـاعـم الـبـيـه
كـلامـَـك دَه
أخـدت عـَـلـيـه
تـِـقـول مـَـغـشـوش
فيه فول مـَـدشـوش
وحـَـلـَق حـُوش
عـَشـان قـرشــيـن
جـَـايـبـهـا يـاخـال
عـلى الـبـقـال
وآل إيـه آل
مـافـيـش تـمـويـن
عايـزلـُـو عـصـيـر
بـايـن جـَـرجـيـر
يـاريـت تـفـسـيـر
مـن الـفـاهـمـيـن
وسـرُه مـعـاي
عـشـان رغـاي
خـلاص بـاي بـاي
ما كـُـل الـنـاس 
بـَقــُم عـارفـيـن
يــعـيـد ويـزيـد
قـريـب وبـعـيـد
ونـطـفــِي يـئـيـد
ف نـار وناريـن
أقولـُه خـلاص
عـَـشـان الـنـاس
يـقـوم بـيـلـفـاس
حـافـر سـَطـريـن
أروح أنا فـيـن
وأجـيـبـلو مـنـيـن
وأديـكـوا إنـتـوا
عـَلـيـه شاهدين
بأقول مايجيش
ولا يزورنيش
ونـلـغـي الـشـاي
ومش شاربـيـن

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

وليه الزق ده طيب
ماكنت بعيد عن الاحداث
دعيتك جيت
وقلت هجيلك امشي ازاى ؟؟
وقلت اشرب معاك الشاي
قوام رحبت
وقولت كلام 
وقمت حلمت حلم كبير
مع الاحلام
وقمنا مشينا ياصاحبي
مع الايام
وحددنا هدف لينا
وفكر بس لو تعرف
وده من عام
وبعد ده كله تطردني
كده ياعصام ::o:  
تتريق كمان بيا 
كده ياعصام
ماكنش الود ما بينا
يهيألى ادوق منك كلام من ده
ولا كان الكلام بينا 
تصدقني ؟
اصدق ده
اكيد تهريج 
اكيد دى نكتة من نكتك
ومش حاسس انا بيها
اكيد فى كلامي لو تعرف
فى كلمة حب برميها
على قلبك
وعارف انى مش برمي 
كلام فى البحر
عشان قلبك اكيد ياعصام
كبير واسع 
وسامع كل مافيا
وحاسس ايه جري ليا
بلاه الشاي
ياعم الحاج
قوم يالا وسك عليه
ما كان نفسي 
ولكن زى ماانت تحب
اقولك ايه
اجيب كولا ؟
اجيب بيبسي ؟
عشان ترتاح
وبرضه البيبسي  لو جبته
هكون شايل فاسي معايا
وهحفرلك كمان حفرة
عشان ننزل انا وانت 
نجيب الحرف من قلبي
كمان قلبك
وانسي ان انا اصدق
كلامك ده يكون بصحيح
ــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*خلاص ماتزعلش
تعالى وهات
ولو حتى 
بواقي مــُغات
عشان الجاره جنبينا
رَزقها ربنا بالواد
وَحيدها بعد خمسه بنات
وأنا دلوقتي بكتبلـَك
وسامعه وداني
صوت زغاريد
كإنـُـه بان هلال العيد
يكونش ياخـَي
جابوا أبو زيد
كأنـُه الواد هيبني البيت
هيزرع وحده يعني الغيط
ياعم يروحوا بلا خيبه
عملنا إيه أنا وإنت
خـَدِتـنــَّا الدُنيا تـَـغريبه
نروح من حته على حته
لا جـِبنـَّا الديب دَه من ديلـُـه
ولا أبونا إتفـَرد حيلــُه

طب َ ده أنت عارف؟
أنا بكتـِب ليك 
وأنا خايف
مراتي جوه في أوضتها
وعالم ربي بحالتها
مش برضــُه السـِت مراتـَك
الكلمه في بيتكـُم كـِلمـِتها؟

مابقاش فيه سـَبع برُمبـه خلاص
ولا حـَدِش يعرف سي السيد
الراجل منـَّا أَول كيده مايقول ياجواز
من أول لحظه بيتقيد
ولا يقدَر يعمل حاجه
من غير ماتقول الست
وياويلك ياسواد ليلـَك
لو مره ف حاجه إتأخرت
عايزلها هديه في عيد الأم
ويوم العلم
وعيد الأضحى
وعيد الثوره
وبعد ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ 
وف يوم ماأتحط عشانها 
قانون الخــُلع
وأعياد أملالـَك بيها الصفحه
لو حبيت
الست ياعم ف إدها كل البيت

وتغور القايمه اللي إتكـَتـِبت
وجيران الحـِته اللي إتعـَزمــِت
ويكون أحسنلــَك لو تسكــُت
لا تلاقي حماتــَك جـَت دَخلــِت
وحاول لو راجل كيده تفلـِت

قــَلبت علينا مواجـِع
خـَلتني أقول حكايات
قوم إدعي معايا أنا سامــِع
منهــُم لله الستات
نــِرجَع مــَرجوعنـَّا الراجــِع
ونعيد تاني البدايات
أول عــَطار في الشارع
هاتلــِنــَّا من عــَندُه مــُغات

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *خلاص ماتزعلش
> تعالى وهات
> ولو حتى 
> بواقي مــُغات
> عشان الجاره جنبينا
> رَزقها ربنا بالواد
> وَحيدها بعد خمسه بنات
> وأنا دلوقتي بكتبلـَك
> وسامعه وداني
> ...


أوكى أوكى
 عملتوا مغات ودعيتوا ع الستات
وبما اننا اخوات
اسمحلى ادخل واقولك
اقرا كتاب القوه الخفيه للزوجات
واسمعنى فيما هو آت
النبى على قلبك ما تزعل ياشيخ

آدم ياعمرى
بتنادينى
وانا عايشه عمر تانى جوه منك
بص جواك
هتلاقينى تحت جلدك نبت ضلعك

بص جنبك
تلقى عمرى اللى ابتدا بنظره عينيك
روحى ردت
يوم مازفتنى الملايكه بين ايديك
والجمال اللى انت حاسه أصله منك

آدم ياحبى
ياللى كل الكون ده كله ما اتخلقشى
غير عشانا
كل احلامنا البريئه والجريئه
خلت الدنيا دى جنه
والوجود ده كله أصبح طعم تانى
والورود دى عبيرها من دفء كلامنا
والاغانى
والمعانى
كله ليك حتى الامانى
ان يصفالى زمانى
وأقضى باقى العمر أتهنى فى حضنك

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

ايه بس ياعم اللى بيحصل
فسرلي ياعم انا بالذات
أل ايه ستات
وبواقي مغات
وبتعلن حرب بدون فايدة
ناوى تولعها نار قايدة
اهي جاتلك برضه قوام عايدة
بتدافع عن جنسها بالذات

مين جاب السيره ياعم عصام
عمال تكتب وتقول فى كلام
وان كنت عاوزنا نتغير
قولي بصراحة هتدفع كام


اوعكش تفكر ان الخوف اصبح صاحبي
او ان كلامي اللى انا قولته  جوه فى قلبي
انا عمري ماخفت 
ولا حتى قلقت
دى بس هواجس بحكيها انا وانت وبس
وبقولك ع اللى فى احساسي
انت بالذات
............
أل ايه ستات
وبواقي مغات

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*آدم ياعمرى*

*آل إيه آل آدم آل عــُمرِك
كدابه ياحوا يابجاحتــِك

كان عايش آدم في الجنه
ومافيش أشغال
كان يطلب بس ويتمنى
كان عايش عال
من غير على فين
أو جاي منين
وإزاي متأخر ليه
دقيقتين
ولا حَد يحاسبوا
حساب مـَلكين
وعشانها ياحوا التفاحه
بقى عايش آدم بلا راحه
مــَديون للفرن وللبقال
مسجون والسجن بتاعوا عيال
آه مــِنـِك حوا قلبتي الحال
وياريتو الضلع ده كان إتشال
بقى خاتم آدم في صباعــِك
وعيونو بتطلع علشانك
لو يعمل حاجه بدون أمرك
ينساه بقى حبك وحنانك
وإن لــَف الدنيا عشان خاطرِك
برضــَك يجــنــِن بجنانــِك
وف كل خناقه الست أمك
تيجي ليكي وتملاها ودانك
أديلو يابت على دماغو
كــَســري أسنانوا وهاتي داغو
شفتي الرجاله إزاي داخوا؟
وياكي ياحوا ولا إرتاحوا؟
ولا عرفوا دموع إلا بسبـِـبك
ومافيش ولا راجل يوم عــِرفــِك
غير لما إتألــِم بجراحــِك
آه منك حوا ومن كــِدبــِك
آل إيه آل آدم آل عــُمرِك
كدابه ياحوا يابجاحتــِك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*مطرح ماتروح 
وفى اى مكان
هتلاقي نصيبك جي فى ايديك
مكتوب على ورقة بالعنوان

وان شا الله تولع حتى النار
وتقوم حرب على النسوان
ولاحد هيسمع ويصدق 
ولاركن هينطق م الاركان

ينهارك اسود مش باين 
كان امتى وكام
اعلنت الحرب على الحكام
وبإيدك تكتب اقوالك
وتهد نظام

ده نظام ياعم الشيخ فكر 
فيه كده بشويش
والشبه الواضح بين زوجه
فى شكل شويش
او حتى حماتك لو كانت فى شكل ملاك
هتعيش العمر اكيد كله فى دمار وهلاك
ده نظام ياعم الشيخ واضح
والحظ اكيد هو الناصح
عن نفسي مافيش 
عن نفسي انا عايش وبعيش
من غير ما احس بده كله
والحلم الضايع من عندي
انا لميته 
مش عاوز حتى اشوف ضله
ولا اقولش مافيش

وحماتي بموت حباً فيها
وتصدق جد لو اتلكم
فى كلامي ازاى شوف واتعلم
انا اصبح عندي الام اتنين
امي وحماتي
فى نن العين
ولا عمري هقول زيك ما تقول
ولا عمري هصدق انى اكره
او يدخل بينا اى  عزول

اكتب بقى قوم فى حروف شارده
والنار راح تولع نار قايده
راحي تيجي قوام طبعا عايدة
وان جت راح يصبح ايه الحال
راح تيجي عليك وبسرعه منال
ويكسروا ايدك ودراعك
وهتطلب نجده  من اصحابك
وانا شايف اهو
انت الغلطان .............
ـــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أقوالي خلاص هارجـَع فـيـهـا
والنار الآيـده هاطـَـفـيـهـا
وأنا من دلوقـتي 
خـلاص حـَرمـت
ولا عمري أناهاغـلط
 تاني ف سـِت

الســِـت
الســِـت يارب يخليها
ويخلي حنانها اللي ماليها
وبإيد الراجل وإديها
تـِتملي بالخير الأرض
الســِـت
الســِـت دي نص الدنيا بجد
الســِـت دي أم وأخت
الســِـت حبيبه وبنت
وخلاص بالعــَشـرَه بـَصـَمـت
ده مافيشي حكايه بنحكيها
من غير الســِـت ف وسطيها
نبدأ بسيرتها وننهيها
الســِـت
الســِـت منين ماتروح
وف كل مكان تلاقيها
لحبيبها تـُرُد الروح
وتـِطـَلــَع عيـن أَعاديها
الســِـت
الســِـت يارب يخليها
على قد ماتقدر بتساعدَك
ولا تـِلقىَ راحــِتها بدون راحتــَك
بيت أبوها تسيبو عشان خاطرك
والدنيا بحالها وبما فيها
الســِـت
الســِـت بتمسح إيدها دموعك
لو تبعد عنها تـِـفـضـَـل تحـســِب
إمتى رجوعــَك
الست كيان مليان إحساس
تسقيك بإديها الحب ف كاس
وعليك بتغير من كل الناس
بس إنت كمان
بــَرضـُـه تـِـحــَرَص
وإياك
إياك تشتري أكياس

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *آدم ياعمرى*
> 
> *آل إيه آل آدم آل عــُمرِك
> كدابه ياحوا يابجاحتــِك
> 
> كان عايش آدم في الجنه
> ومافيش أشغال
> كان يطلب بس ويتمنى
> كان عايش عال
> ...


الظاهر انى دلعتك ليلى نهارى
عملتك نجم بيلعلع فىافكارى
ونبع حنان بيترقرق فى أشعارى
وغرك حبى ياقاسى وانا الغلطان

قوام بتنسى احلامنا وتصحى الصبح
تقابل احلى اشعارى بوصلة ردح
كمان بتجيب سيرة مامى ومن غير مدح
وتنسى قوام افضالها كانه ما كان

وعاملى شاعر
 قلبك طاهر
وانت من الاخر
شاعر م المدبح
وصّوك يابنى لقطتى تدبح
جرب كده
 فاكر قدها هتكون خسران


أقصرها يالا وصالحنى بدون تاخير
وجيب لى هديه وحايلنى اقلها سوليتير
ساعتها يمكن اسامحك واعدّل التفكير
وخلينى صابره وساكته وناسيه كنا وكان

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*شــُـفـتـُـم بـَقـىَ يـاجـَـمـاعـه؟
حوا إزاي طماعه؟

يعني مافيش ولافايده
مش راح ترضا بورده
عايزالهـَا سـولـيـتـيـر
إسمــُه كلام ده ياعايده؟
مش شايفاها كتير؟
جـيـتـي نـَبـشـتـي الجـَـرح
وبتزعـَـلي م الردح
وبعد ماكـُـنـت سِــكـِـت
تـاني رجـعـت سـِـخـنـت
ده أنا مــَلـسـوع م الشـُوربـَه
عارف إيه الدَح
وأنا مـَوجـوع م الغـُربـه
مـِـتـعـَوِّد عـَل الأح
ولولا بـَـقـيـت ع الصـُـحـبـه
كـُنـت أردح للصـُبح
ده لســاني الفـَرئـِلـَه
أستاذ أوي في الإلـَه
فــَلـِمـي الفـَـرشــَه أحسـَنـلـِك
لـَرجـَع تاني أردحـلـِك
وأبـعـَت أمي أنـدَهـلـِك
لـَو إنتي نـَدَهـتي أمـِـك
ده أنتي ماتعرفـنـيـش
طايـش آخر طـيـش
وبدون كدب ومـَدح
وجـهـة نـَظـري أنا صـَح
السـِت إكـمـِنـَهـا
الحـُـسـن ف طـَـبـعـَـهـا
فـاكـره خـَلاص إنـَـهـا
الراجـِل مـِلـكـَـهـا
لأ ياسـِـتـِنـا حـَوا
آدم رمز الإوه
وإنتي مـَلامـِح حـِلـوَه
وبتاخـُد وَقـتـهـا
يعني بلاش الزيطه
وبلاش منها مـَـشـاكـِل
عـُمـر مـاضـِل الحـيـطـَه
عـَـوض مـَرا عَن راجـِل

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*انا بكرهك 
انا بكرهك
وبحب ريحتك
وبكره الساعة اللى تيجي فيها سيرتك
وبحب اسمك
وبكره القلب اللى خان ولا حبكيش
وبحب اعيش من ضي حلمك
فى سطور رواية معطرة كل المكان
صورتنا فوق متعلقة على الحيطان
جوه الأفيش
ولا همكيش
طبعتى اسمك ع التراب
وبنيتي فى الربع الخراب
وفرحتي لنواح الغراب
لما قالك بإبتسامة
الجمعة
هيكون موافق يوم قيامة
فرحتى جدا حبتيه
كل اللى فيه
حتى المفيش
وانا بكرهك
وانا بكره الفكرة اللى خلتني عرفتك
وبحب صورتك
لما تيجي فى المنام 
متكفنة اسود عشاني
وانتى عارفة 
انى انانى
ماهحبكيش
ـــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*شــُفـت يـاعـم النـسـوان؟
عـَجـبــِتـهـُم قــَوي خـِنـاقـِتـنــَّا
راحـوا عـَمـلـوا خـِـنـاقـه كـَمان
أصل أم أحـمـد خـِطـتـهـا
تـِعـمـل بـيـنـَّا قــَلـبـان
وآهـو واحـِد مـِن صــَفـحـِتـنـَّا
مـِسـكـوه وَحـداني الآن

بـيـقـول أنـا روحـت ف تـُوكـَر
وأنـا سـايـبـو هـنـاك قـلـقـان
كـان فـاكـِر نــَفـسـُه الجـوكـر
وبـسـرعـه طـِلع غـَلـبـان
فــَبـَقـول نـِبـعـَتـلـُو مـسـوجـَر
مـن غـيـر أيـُـهـا عـنـوان
وحـلاوه وعـِلـبـيت سـوبـر
عـلـشـان عـِشـرِتـنـَّا زمـان

إنـمـا نـِتـخـانـق لأ
لــو جـالــَك مـيـن م الخـَلـق
ولا العـَفـاريـت الزُرق
سـيـبـو وحـدُه وإوعى ترق
ومـســيــرو يـحـس الفـرق
وأكـيـد هـَيـحـُط صـَوابـعـوا
العـَشـره ف أقـرَب شـق
وبـسـرعـَه هـَيـنـزِل دمـعـوا
ويـقـول إن إحـنـَّا أحــق

ده أنـا سـامـعـو مـن أولـهـا
عـَمـالي يـنـادي غـيـتـوني
بـإديـن مـَرعـوشـه كـاتـبـهـا
إتـرعـشـوا مـعـاهـا عـيـوني
خـَلـيـنـَّا نـشـوف آخـرِتـهـا
بـَس بـدونـَك وبـدوني

والحـكـمـه إل إنت عـارفـهـا
هـنـقـولـهـا ف كل مـكـان
بـيـن البـصـلـه وقـشـرتـهـا
لو تـِتـدَخـَل غـَلـطـان
والنـاس لو سـابـِت بـيـتـهـا
عـُمـرَهـا مـاتـحـِس أمـان

وشــُفـت يـاعـم النـسـوان؟
عـَجـبــِتـهـُم قــَوي خـِنـاقـِتـنــَّا
راحـوا عـَمـلـوا خـِـنـاقـه كـَمان
أصل أم أحـمـد خـِطـتـهـا
تـِعـمـل بـيـنـَّا قــَلـبـان

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*بقى كده ياعصام
تعملها فيا وتبعتني
والاقي نفسي لوحديا
واقف قدام

ده انا رحت عشان انت دعيتني
وقريت فى كلام يوجع بطني
وكتبت كلامي كالعاده
وجريت وبردد فى شهاده
ام احمد جايه اكيد جايه
ومعاها  من امنا حوا
ع اللى كتبته
لكن ياصاحبي ولا هاممني
وان قدرت حوا تهزمني
هرجع فرحان
بقى كده ياعصام
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*إرجع تاني قواعدك سـالـِم
ســيـب الصـفحه هناك مين عـالـِم
تـِدعي عـَليك واحـده من إياهـُم
وتسـَمـيـك في الآخر ظالم
وأنا مش نايم
شفتك روحت هناك نوبتين
مع إني إمبارح نـَبـِهـتـَك
يعني الخيبه بـَقـت خيبتين
أصل أنا روحت هناك من قبـلـَك
بتقول إيه؟
روحت أنا ليه؟
صاحبي هناك وأنا روحت أطمن
خـُفـت لوحده هناك يـِتـجـَنـِن
قـُلت أما أسأل يعني عليه
وإن كان نـِفـسـُـه في حاجه أديه
روحت هناك وياريتني ماروحت
كان في كمين عاملاه الست
كان البـُكس هناك بيلم
أيـُها راجل عـَدىَ السن
واحده تقولو في وشه ياسـِم
واللي تسيبو لوَحدُه يرن
ودي بتقولو بصوت حياني
إوعىَ أشوف وشك هنا تاني
فأنا بصراحه قـُلت ياعم
أكتب حاجه بسرعه واوِّن
حــُكم السن
وأنا مش جــِن
أنا راجل على قد حالاتي
يعني كفايه عليـَّه مراتي
طــِلـعـِـت عيني ياصاحبي معاها
مــِعـتـِـبراني كأني حـَمـاهـا
صورتي يدوب عل الحيط حطاها
بس أرجع م الشغل ألقاها
ماسكاها دماغها ورابطاها
بالمنديل أبو أويـَه إياه
كل بنات بحري عارفاه
إيه بس اللي جرالـِك؟ ـ مالـِك؟
إتخيـِّل رَدها بخيالـَك
على طول دايماً ـ ميلة البـَخـت
إشـمـعنى إنت وبس اللي إختـَرت
ده أنا قبليك كان جاني وجاني
كل عريس أحسن م التاني
أعرَف إن السهرَه طـَويله
يادي النيله ـ ـ ـ
مش هنشوف النوم الليله
آل يعني إمبارح شـُفـنـاه
ده أحنا سريرنـَّا خلاص بـِعـنـاه
والإسبوع مابقاش فيه خميس
بقى خلاويص
إيه بس ف دُنـيـِّتـنـَّا دي دايم

إرجع تاني قواعدك سالم
ســيـب الصفحه هناك مين عالم
تدعي عليك واحده من إياهـُم
وتسـَمـيـك في الآخر ظالم

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*خـَمـسـَه و خـمـيـسـه
وميـت حـَصـوَه
عـلـشـان نـِغـزيـهـا العـيـن
عـدد الزوار لـِصـَفـحـَه
عـَدا خـلاص الألفـين
دي قـِلامـنـَّا عـَنـيـدَه وعـارفـَه
الكـلـمـه بـِتـيـجي مـنـيـن
إنـمـا خـَطـاويـنـَّا لـفـيـن رايـحـَه
الله أعلم
مش عارفين
لـكــِن طـول ماحـنـا بـِنـحـلـِم
وبـنـنـطـَق مش سـاكـتـيـن
ومـادام بـِنـحـاول نـِفـهـَم
يـبـقـى أحـنـا أكـيـد عـايـشـيـن

أحـيـانـاً نـطـلـَع فـوق
وكـتـيـر بـنـروح نـازلـيـن
وزي العـَلـقـم مـانـدوق
الشـهـد كـمـان دايـقـيـن
في طـَريـق نـِلاقـيـه طـَوالي
وطـَريـق نـِمـشـيـه مـَعـووج
الآهـه بـِتـطـلَـَع عـالـي
وال لأه بـصـوت مـَخـنـوق
ونـحـِن سـاعـات لـِدَوشـه
وسـاعـات نـِحـتـاج لـِهـدوء
ومـابـيـن الـخـَطـوه الـطـايـشـَه
والـخـَطـوَه الـسـابـتـَه فـروق
وحـطـان الـبـيـت الـبـايـشـَه
أول مـاتـدوب بـِنـفـوق
وفي نـاس بـِتـفـَكـَر عـايـشـَه
إكـمـِن عـَلـيـهـا في ضـوء
مـَع إن الـدُنـيـا دي مـاشـيـَه
مـن غـيـر أيـُهـا مـَخـلـوق
بـَس إحـنـا كـتـيـر غافـلـيـن

وسـنـيـن عـَمـالـي أعـافـِر
عـايـز أوصـَل مـَره لبـُكـره
أنـا زي مـسـافـِر
مـامـعـَهـِش خـَريـطـَه ولا بـوصـلـَه
وأديـنـي بـَحـاول
وأكـيـد خـطـاويـَّا ف يـوم واصـلـَه
ومـسـيـرهـا إديه تـكـون طـايـلـه
ومـسـيـري هـَلاقي مـواصـلـه
طول مـانـا مـش مـالـِل
طول مـانـا عـارف
 إن اليـأس
ده أوحـَش خـِصـلـَه
ومـَدام مـش خـايـف
أقـدر أكـرَر كـُل مـحـاولـه
مـَرَه وعـَـشـره وخـَمـسـيـن

خـَمـسـَه و خـمـيـسـه
وميـت حـَصـوَه
عـلـشـان نـِغـزيـهـا العـيـن
عـدد الزوار لـِصـَفـحـَه
عـَدا خـلاص الألفـين

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*لما بكون تعبان ياعصام
برسم خط  بقلمي الازرق
وخط كمان
واقعد اشخبط فيها الورقة
واكتب انى هكون كام حاجة
واكتب انى هجيب الوان
واما بمل من الايام
باخد كل غطايا معايا
وادخل انام
واحلم انى بطير فى العالي
والغي الهم فى فكري وبالي
وافضل احلم
قصدي
وانام
ـــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

ماأنت كويس آهو وتمام
لساك قادر عل أحلام
وعرفت علاجك لو تتعب
ع الورقه بقلمك بتشخبط
جايز مره معاك  كيده تـِضـرَب
تيجي شخبـَطـتـَك حاجه مفيده
أو تلاقيها لوحه جديده
فيها شمس تنور وتدفي
نورها لكل الدنيا يكفي
أو تكتبها غصبن عنك
كلمة بكره حقيقي بجد
عارف أنا لو قادر زيك
كنت أشغبط طول الوقت
إن شالله مايفهم ولا حد
أو يعرف يقراه الخط
أصل إنت لو مره سكت
يومها هتعرف إنك مــُت

عصام علم الدين

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*عندك حق  صحيح وبجد
الحرف الخارج من قلمي
هو دليل الكلمة الباقية
حتى ان كنت فى شغلي تملي
زى حمار ربطوه فى الساقيه
الكلمة حلمي بالغد
عندك حق صحيح وبجد
لما نعيش قد الاحلام
مش هنموت
لما نشوف خطوة لقدام
مش هنموت
لما الصوت جوانا بيعلا
نقتل بيه جوانا سكوت
عارف عاوز اقولك حاجة
لما بشوف عمري بيضيع
بحلم اكتر
واما اتذكر 
بحلم اكتر
لسه العمر بيدي فى حلمه
طول ما اليوم فى نهار والليل
واما بيجي الليل بينام
نحلم تانى بحلم الناس
اصل الليل جواه اجراس
مش بسمعها غير فى الحلم
جوه الليل
اصحي الاقي حلمي كبير
اقدر احقق منه حاجات
واسبق بيه خطوات لممات
وابعد خارج بره الحد
عندك حق صحيح وبجد
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بـَعـتـِذِرلــَك
غـَصـب عـني
دون إرادتي
مـَحـتـاج أبـقـىَ
شـويـَه وحـدي
ماأنـت تـعـرفـني يـاصـاحـبـي
سـَهـل حـاجـه تـهـِز قـَلـبـي
يـبـقى صـعـب
دمـوعي أخـبـي
لـَما أحــِس
إن جـَرح ف قـلـب غـيـري
كان بـذنـبـي
أبـدأ أبـكـي
أبـقى كاره حـتى نـَفـسي
يـومي أمـسي
زي تـايـه
نــِفـســُه يــِلـقـى طـريـق ويـمـشـي
فـأوعى تـِزعـَل مـن غـيـابي
هــُمَ بـس يـومـيـن تـلاتـه
نـفـسي مـِحـتـاجـه لــِعـتـابي
صـوت ســِمـعـتــُه عـَلـيــَّه نـادىَ
صـوت كـَأنــُه دَلــيـل عـَذابي
مارِد إســوِد دق بـابـي
قالي أسـكـُت
إوعى تــِكــتــِب
وإنت عارف عــُمري ماأكـِدب
إنـتَ عـارف أد إيـه
دمع عـيـني تـَمـَلي يــِغـلـِب
وإنت عـارف برضـُه لـيـه
إن قــَلـمي الـلي وعـدَك
وَعـدُه حـُر وديـن عـَلـيـه
وإن شــَمـســُه مش هـَتـُغـرُب
ولــِسه يـامـا حــبـر فــيــه
فـأوعـى تـِحـســِب
إني مش هـَرجـَع وأقـابلــَك
هــُمَ بـس يـومـيـن تـلاتـه
وتلاقـيـني تاني عـنـدَك
بـَعـتـِذِرلــَك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اوعي تانى تقول ياصاحبي 
بعتذرلك
خدها راحتك 
ده انت صاحبي 
اعز صاحب
حتى لو كنا بعيد
حتى لو فى حياتنا يمكن 
مش بيجي اى عيد
بس حابب اقول معاك
وانت ياما شلت جرحي
لما مرة كنت زيك
راسم الاحلام علامة
بس سودة من الهوان
غارف القلب ومليه
بالحنان
اللى فاض فوق السطور
نفسي اجيلك 
لجل اشرب
فوق كتافك اه واطبطب
لو مابينا الف بحر من البحور
والجبال عالية وطالع  فوقها سور
راح اجيلك
راح امد الكلمة فوق اكبر سطور
حبر مادد كل حرف من كلامه
يقول معاك
اى حاجة وحشة حصلت
مش مهم
دى فداك
ده انت شاعر 
غاليه  روحك 
اغلي من اى اعتذار
طعمها حلو ومسكر
فوق جبين طعم المرار
خدها راحتك
واما تبكي ابكي اكتر
واما عينك تستحمي بالدموع
سيبها تغرق
واما رجلك تبقى واقفة
فوق كلامك
سيبها واقفها
الكلام هو اللى يسبق
خدها راحتك
واما تيجي هتلاقيني
يمكن افهم من كلامك
حاجة تانية
يمكن اعرف ايه مضايقك مرة تانية
بس اوعي تغيب ياصاحبي
جوه قلبك  هتلاقيني مستخبي
لما ترجع
مش راح اضمن
انى اكون ساعتها زيك
خدها راحتك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*خـلاص مـش هـَعـتـِذر
ده أنـت صـاحـِب رزل
بـعـدت عـَنـَك نـُص يـوم
حـَسـيـت كـَإنـي بـَتـعـِزِل
مـَبـَقـِتـش طـايـق الـهـدوم
غـَرقـان ف عـَرقـي بـَتـغـِسـِل
لا عـنـيـه عـايـزه يـجـيـلـهـا نـوم
وكـأنـي عـَنـي بـَنـفـِصـِل
ولا قـادرأتـحـَرك وأقـوم
وأشـد طـولـي وأتـعـِدل
مـَخـنـوق ف وحـده مـَلـيـانـي الـهـمـوم
وكـَلامـي بـِسـكـوت يــِتـقـِتـِل
مـش قـادر أسـمـَع لـيـَّا صـوت
جـوايـا فـيـَّه بـيـتـسـِجـِن
لـِقـتـهـا أحـسـَن لـَو أمـوت
مـابـيـن حـروفـنـَّا وإتـدِفـن
ولا إني مـَره أعـتـِزِل

وبـدون مـاشـعـُر واحـِس
جـيـت تـانـي عـلـيـك أبـُص
دَه أحـنـَّا قــَســِّمـنـَّا الـكـلام
مـابـيـنـَّا نـُص نـُص
وإحـنـَّا صـَحـيـنـَّا الـنـِيـام
وكـانـوا هـُس هـُس
وإحـنـَّا مـالـيـانـَّا آلام
بــِتـهـِز فـيـنـَّا هـَز
وإحـنـَّا كـارهـيـن الـضَـلام
عـايـزيـن تـِبـان الـشـَمـس
وبـعـِلـوْ صــُوتـنـَّا نـِقـول حـَرام
لـَو مـُتـنـَّا يـوم م الـعـَجـز
وأنـا وإنـت نـِوصـِف الأحـلام
الـنـاس تـِحـسـِبـنـَّا واحـِد شـخـص
ولا نـِحـسـِبـهـاش أيـام
بـِنـعـيـشـهـا بـعـيـد عـن مـَصـر
مـَهـمـا طـال الأجل
خـلاص مـش هـَعـتـِذر
ده أنـت صـاحـِب رزل

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*أما انك ياد حبيبي
كنت عارف ان قلبك مش هيقدر
انه يبعد
كنت عارف لما يبعد 
جري يرجع ليا يجي
ده انت جيبك فيه عيوني
وانت قلبك  جوه جيبي

حب واحد من صحابك
اللى مش بيطيق فراقك
عشمه زايد بس حبه
جوه عينه الدنيا شابه
مهما عجزنا ياصاحبي
مهما رحنا للأطبا
الكلام هيعيش شبابه
طول ما حبره  ع السطور
مهما وسعت البحور
ايدنا واقفة ع الاماني
حلمنا بندق بابه
يالا نمشي ع الشوارع
نشرب الايام وننسي
نستريح ع الرصيف
يالا  نحلم توب قماش
م السنين
مش مهم التوب يكون
 الخيوط متلونين
المهم يكون نضيف
المهم يكون غطانا 
لما نقعد ع الرصيف
لما نحلم للصبايا 
والعيال 
لما نرسم فى المحال
الكلام محسوب علينا
زى روحنا
زى انفاس الوريد
زى فكرة مروحة جوه البعاد
زى عيد
مش بيجي
بس لازم برضه يجي
الكلام عقد فى رقابنا
امي وصتني عليه
اوعي ابيعه
او ابدل منه حبه
بس جيت ياصاحبي  ليا
وبإيديك شديت غلط
عقدي منك انفرط
مشغول انا
وأيديا ممسوكة برغيف
وقع الكلام على الرصيف
وسمعت صوته دندنه
غنوة وطن
واحنا بنرجع نتحضن
ودموعنا تسبق للسلام
قبل الايدين مايسلموا
قبل العنين ماتشم تانى فى الهوا
اللى خنقنا من زمان
واليوم بنحلم نحضنه
ونشم فيه
وندوق فى سكر بالمرار
ونطوف على كلمة فى جدار
ونفتكر
الله عليكي ياامنا
احنا العيال اللى  فرحنا بحزننا
واحنا الصبايا اللى فرحنا بعرسنا
الله عليك يادي  الوطن
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يالا نمشي
خــُد إديـَّه
هات إديك
شوف بعيني
وقولي شايفه إيه عــِنيك
يالا شاور ع الطريق
اللي آخره نلقىَ بكره
حاول معايا ياصديق
يمكن نلاقي فكره
متسبش حلمك يبقى ذكره
إديني من وقتك دقيقه
وإفتحها ويايـَّا الخريطه 
حــُطــُه صباعك عل وطن
شايف صغير أد إيه؟
طب قولي ليه؟
بنتوه وليه؟
جواه تملي بنتسجن
وليه ياصاحبي بتضيع الخطاوي
وليه بنبقىَ سطر واحد ف الحكاوي
ليه ليلنــَّا دايماً لونــُه داكن
وليه في لحظه بتضيع الأماكن
ليه كل حلم ياصديقي
نهايته لــَكن؟

لــِساه صباعك عل وطن؟
حاسس بإيه؟
مش برضه نفسك تبقى فيه
مش برضه نفسك تبقى حاسس
إنه ليك
وزي ماأنت تخاف عليه
هو برضه يخاف عليك
جواه تحس بإنسانيه
وإن إنت واحد م البشر
مش بس يبقى في الهويه
أو كلمه تقراها ف خبر؟

لساه صباعك عل وطن؟
خليه هناك
فيه حد مستني لــُقاك؟
طب قولي مين؟
غير ألف عين 
بالدمع دايماً مالينين
غير الإيدين
إللي تملي قصيرين
تقدر ترجع إللي ضاع
وسط السنين؟
تقدر تطلع إللي باع
من وسط ناس شاريين؟
لساك شايفها المساكن
والمدافن
وزحمة الميادين
لساك ياصاحبي يعني قادر
تبقى غريب وحزين
وتعيشه عمرك كله صابر
على جرح وأنين
وإنك ما تسواش تـَمن؟

لو لسه قادر؟
خليه صباعك عل وطن

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*ورقة كبيرة من البعاد
مرسوم عليها حلمنا
وخطوط رفيعة من العناد
فاصلة الحدود فى قلبنا

وخريطة بنشاور عليها من زمان
نستني يوم يجي الاوان
وتحبنا
نقطة صغيرة على الورق
جواها خط رفيع رفيع
مليانة حالة من القلق

حواليها  خط يشدني
اما المسه بيشكني
الخط سلك على الحدود
والشكة قلبي لما بلدي تحبني

شديت بإيدي فى الخطوط
شميت اماكن فيها موت
ومسحت حد الامنيات
عديت برجلي على الورق
وحضنت خط المستحيل
ومسحت ليل مرسوم هنا
زحزحتها الورقة كمان
 وجهتها  قربتها    دورتها
الشمس طلعت نورت فى وشها
ظهر الوطن
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ألــِف وبـَاء كـِلـمـِة وَطـَن
إنــَك تـِلاقـي فــِيـه سـَكـن
وأمـا تــِشــُوفــُوا عـَل ورق
يـكـون مــُشـابـِه لـلـحـَقـيـقــَه
مـش بـَس تـِقـراه وتـِحـلـَمُـو
مـش بـس تـقـدر تـرسـِمـُو
ده كـَمـان ضـَروري تـِفـهـَمـُو
مـش تـبـقـىَ غـايـِّب جـوه مـِنـو
مـانـتـاشـي عـارف حـاجـَه عـَنـُو
ألـِف بـاء الـوطـن
إنـَك بــِقــَلـبـَك تـِكـتـِبـُو
والـورقـه تـِمـلاهـا دمـوعـَك
دايـمـاً تـَمـَلـي تـِحـسـِبـُوا
إنـو مـِسـتـَنــي رِجـوعـَك
يــِمـسـَح دمـوعــَك
تـِحـلـَو صــُورتـُو بـيـن عـيـونـَك
تـِشـبـَع حـَنـانـُو بـعـد جـُوعـَك
يـِفـتــَح دراعــُو يــِحـضـُنــَك
ويــِطـَمـِنـَك
يــِهـمــِس يــِقــُولـَك إنـُو رايـدَك
تـِفـتـَحـهـا مـن تـانـي سـَتـايـرَك
يـُدخـُل شـُعـاع مـن نـور
وبـُكـره تـشـوفـُو جـَايـلـَك
يــِتـكـَسـر كـُل ســُور 
كان حـايـش ضـَي عـَنـَك
تـُرقــُص تـاني الـسـطـور
لـو تـِكـتـِب إسـم وطـنـَك
تـِرفـَعـهـا راسـك
يــِبـقـى عـنـدك كـِبـريـاء
تـِلـقـىَ خـلاصـَك
مـن مـرارة كل داء
مـش بـَرضـُو دَه هـو الـوطـن
لو نـِكـتـِـبــُوا
ألف و باء
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*ألف وباء يعني أب
وابويا الله يرحمه
ويدخله جنات عدن
لكن الوطن
عايش معانا من زمن
عايش على قد المكان
عجز قوي
اصبح عفن
جوه القلوب
حاسس يادوب
بيها الحيطان
حاسس بريحة من الغيطان
حاسس بحدوته جميلة
من زمان
حاسس عشان
افضل اعيش
والروح تروح
ما يهمنيش
والناس تروح ما يهمنيش
لسه الوطن
صورة فى أفيش
نرفعها في مظاهرة هناك
او ماتش كورة على الهوا
نهتف قوي
نفرح قوي
وقلبي ماسه بتنكوي
لسه الوطن
بنغني ليه
وبنكتبه
وبنرسمه
لسه الوريد بيفور بنار
لما الوطن يصبح فريسة صغيره
نرسم فى حجمه على الخريطة 
حتة سودا قٌصّيره
لسه العقول فاكره غلط
حاطنا أدام الشعوب
واحنا ورا
ادي الوطن
ياعمنا
ألف وباْء
يعني أب
وابويا الله يرحمه
ويدخله جنات عدن
لكن الوطن
اصبح عفن
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## طارق المملوك

الف وباء .. يعنى الوطن..
وقفنى يوم سلك الحدود..
حجزنى عن ارض الوطن ..
مرمغت راسي فى التراب..
قدام شويه م الجنود..
صابهم سكات..
لحد ماسمعت السؤال ..
مستنى ايه؟..
امشي بعيد ..
هاتروح بلاش ..
قمت التفت للى قال ..
قلت ماله .. هانقتل؟..
بس اما اموت.. من فضلكم ..
عادونى بعد السور قتيل ..
لجل اندفن ..
ضحك اللئيم ..
مع ضحكته زعق و قال ..
امشي يالا ..
فكرت نفسك مين؟ نديم؟ ..
سالته .. هو سيادتك تعرفه؟
قالى الجبان .. طبعا اكيد ..
مجنون وشفت كتير اخوه..
من جنسكم ..
سالته جايز اعرفه ..
هو سيادتك تبقى مين؟
قالى انت مالك يا غبي..
راح اجرجرك على مكتبى ..
حاولت المح يبقى مين..
بينه و بينه ستار كبير..
قلت اما اميل .. يمكن اشوفه و اعرفه..
او ماعرفوش..
فجاه سمعت الصوت خروشه ..
صوت مانسهوش
مسكة سلاح..
و الشر قرب.. بان و لاح..
قلت خلاص .. رحت بلاش..
و الدم اصبح مستباح..
وطلعلى من خلف الستار..
ظابط برتبه ماشفتهوش..
اصل الشروق ظابط ضياه..
على نينى عينى بالتمام..
فوقت قوام ..
وجريت بعيد..
انا كنت واقف مش تمام
طول البعاد خبي معالم سكتى..
خلانى واقف للعدو مستنى القى فرحتى..
اديته ضهرى و اختفيت..
غيرت جلدى و هدمتى..
اتارينى واقف جوا ارضى..
اتارينى ناسي طولى عرضى..
طول الغياب لخبط حروفى.. واتنست ..
فكرت ان الحرف باء..
وانا م الغباء..
واقف على تراب الوطن..
الف و باء.. يعنى وطن..

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الله عليك يادي الجدع
من كان هنا
عدي وسمع
وقف امام حرفك
دمّع !

الله عليك جدا ياطارق
قلبك جري روح امسكه
حلق عليه
ده اصله سارق
سرق كلامي من الحروف
سرق الامل من قلب خوف
وراح رسم
اجمل خريطة للوطن
الشمس مرسومة خيوط
تغزل قلوبنا بضيها
والارض مفروشة حرير
والشوك بيشوي فى ضلها
وادي العينين المقفولين 
خد ايدي وامسح دمعها
بحبها
بحبها
مش قادر امشي واسبها
مع انى لما كنت جوه
اوقات كتير شتمتها
ولعنت جد جدها
وانا هنا ببكي حنين
والشوق يجيني يروحلها
نفسي قوي
اطير اطير
ابوس ايديها وخدها
كل الاسف
اسف لها
ياولاد بلدنا فى البعاد
يالاه بنا  نرسم فى الحداد
عدودة حلوة بإسمها
نبكي قوي
نحزن قوي
يمكن فى يوم  تسمع قوي
وتيجي جري تضمنا
فى حضنها
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

[frame="7 80"]بعد كلام  وحديت وسلام
بعد حساب مش فاكر كام
انت فين ياعم عصام ؟
بسأل عنك ايه الاخبار
ده انت حبيبي ونعم الجار
انا واللهى وحشني كلامك
من قبليه مشتاق لسلامك
لو هتقول الكلمة لوحدك
بص كويس جوه  فى قلبك 
يمكن تلاقيني موجود
بعمل شاي ومولع عود
علشان تطلع ريحته عليك
تيجي تسلم !!
ساكت ليه ؟؟ الله يخليك
خش اتكلم !!

 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

هو فى اييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لـَقـيـتــَك جـوه قــَلـبـي
قـاعــِد ومـِتـرَبـَع
عــَمـالـي ف شـاي تـِعـَّبي
مـَظـبـوط ومـِتـنـَعـنـَع
رُحــت ضـاربـلـَك سـَلام
بــِطـَبـل بـَلـدي ومـرَبـَع
وفـضـلـنـا نـقـول كلام
مـابـِنـمـِلـِش ولا نـِشـبَع
مـَره نـبـُص لـقـُدام
وشـوَيـَه ورانـَّا بـنـرجـَع
ونـقـول كـانـت أيـام
ويـاريـتـهـا تـعـود لـَو يــِنـفـَع
ويـاريـت عـنـاويـنـَّا 
ماكانـت يـوم تـِتـغـَيـَّر
ويـاريـتـنـا نـعـود لـِحـارتـنـا
ونـرجـَع تـانـي عـِيـال
ونـعـيـد حـِكايـِّتـنـَّا
بـَعـد مـاصـِرنـَّا رجـال
وعـرفـنـا حـَلاوة عـيـشـة
طـِفـل صـغـيـَّر
شـُفـت الـبـني آدم
أمرُه إزاي بـِيـحـَيـَّر؟
يـَعـني أمـا كـبـرنـَّا
زمـان فـَكـَرنـَّا
إنـنـا هـَنلاقـي
كـُل إل لـِحـنـَّا عـَلـيـه بـنـدَور
فــَكـَرنـَّا هـَنـعـرَف
 رايـحـَه لـفـيـن خــَطـاويـنـَّا
ونـشـوف أحـلامـنـا 
حـَقـيـقـه بأُم عـنـيـنـا
تـِوصـِل مـَراكـِبـنـَّا 
لـبـَر وتـُحـضـُن مـيـنـا
ونـشـوف حـَبـَايـِبـنـا 
تـَمـَلـي إيـديـهـُم مـاسـكـَه إديـنـا
وأتـاري نـَصـيـبـنـَّا 
حـاجـات تـِغـلـِبـنـَّا
وشـئ يــِبـعـِدنـَّا
وشـوق يـِقـتـِلـنـَّا
وإيـديـن غـَداره بـتـسـجـِنـَّا
ويـعـَتـِم غـَصـبـِن عـَني
وغـَصـبـِن عـَنـَك لـيلـنـَّا
شـوف مـَروا بـسـرعـَه إزاي يـاصـَديـقي سـنـيـنـَّا
شـُفـت الأيـام الحـِلـوَه
إزاي إتـسـَرقـِت مـِنـَّا؟
حـَتى الـحـَواديـت والـغـنـوه
الـلي عـَلـيـهـا زمـان يامـا نـِمـنـَّا
مـابـِقـِتـش خـَلاص تـِسـمَعـهـا ودانـَّا
وماعـادش بـاقـيـلـنـَّا
إلا دمـوعـنـَّا السـاكـنـَه ف عـِيـنـَّا
لـَو كان في إديـنـا يـُومـِيـهـَا قــَرارنـَّا
لـَو كان حـَقـِنـَّا نـِخـتـار
إحـنـَّا مـاكـُنـاش كـبـرنـا
وفـضـِلـنـَّا تـَمـَلـي صـغـار
عـايـشـيـن في الـدُنـيـا بـنـدَلـَع
صـُبـِلـنـَّا كـَمـان كـُوبـايـة شـاي
ده أنـا عـيـني خـَلاص بـِتـدَمـَع
سـُكـَرَك أنا عـَارفـُه إزاي
وأنـا شـايي بحبه مـِدَلـَع
بـس مـاتـِغـلـوشِ يـاصـاحـبـي
أو نـار فـي الـقـَلـب تـولـَع
لـَقـيـتــَك جـوه قــَلـبـي
قـاعــِد ومـِتـرَبـَع
عــَمـالـي ف شـاي تـِعـَّبي
مـَظـبـوط ومـِتـنـَعـنـَع

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

استني ياصاحبي
انا جاي
انا قلمي جاهز ومعاي
والشغل واخدني وانا رايح
ويعطل فيا وانا جاي

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يـالا يـاجـاهـِز
مـِسـتـَنـِيـك م الـصـُبـح وعـَايــِز
تـِرجـَع تـانـي بـقــَلـمـَك راقــِص
وحـروفــَك ألاقـيـهـا عـَرايـس
وتـجـيـنـي هـايـص
أول يـوم ف الـشـَهـر وحـاسـِس
إنـَك غـَنـي بــِفـلـوس ف مـَحـافـِظ
يـَعـنـي بـَلاش تـِحـكـيـلـي هـَجـايـص
وتـعـَبـيـلـي الـهـَوا ف أزايـز
أو تـِبـعـَتـلـي كـلام يـيـجـي نـاقـِص
مـَبـيـنـفـَعـش مـعـايـا ده خـالـِص
مـَتـقـولـيـش الـشـُغـل وجـَايـز
بـِتـفـَكـَرنـي ف بـيـتـي وعـاجـِز
ولا فـاكـرنـي طـِلـعـت مـعـاش
لـِسـَه يـاصـاحـبـي أوانـُه مـاجـاش
لـِسـَه الغـُربـَه يـاصـاحـبـي طـَويـلـه
لـِسـَه سـاعـات الـفـَرح قـَلـيـلـه
لـِسـَه خـيـوط بـُكـرَه مـَشـُفـنـاش
لـِسـَه فـي بـيـنـا وبـيـنـُه حـَواجـِز
ولـِسـَه دمـُوعـنـا مـنـَشـِفـنـاش
لـِسـَه الـقــَهـر عـَلـيـنـا آهـُو دايـِّس
يـالا يـاجـاهـِز

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طارق المملوك

وانا يا احمد مش عارف مالى
متغير و اتجنن حالى
مش عارف ليه .. باسرح فيك
وكلامك راشق ف خيالى
يا عصام ماتقوله بالحانك
مش عارف ليه بالقاك ساكت
وادعيلك يسعدلك حالك
خده من ايده و هاتهولى
افرح به .. لما تجيبهولى
اقعد وياكم و سطيكم
نضحك .. نتلم .. ونتساير
للصبح على القهوة عازمكم
مشاريبنا وقعدتنا هناك
ازاى لساها ماوحشتكم
مستنى اشوفكم و ابوسكم
واحشنى كأنكو من عام
خدتونى لحد الطيارة
سلمتم واخدتم قلبى
واناماشي ف طريقى و تعبي
ووداعكم صورة مابنساها
مستنى اشوفكم من يومها
وارد سلامكم و زياده
ويجينى سلامكم يوصلنى
قاعدين ع القهوة لوحديكم
وف سيرتى القعدة بتحلالكم
وانا قاعد بتونس بيكم
خيالات برسمها مع نفسي
مع ان انا وانتم ف مثلث
و الناس تقرالى و تقلس
مجنون يا اخونا وبيهلس
النمسا هناك مش ع القهوة
و المملكة تبعد على سهوة
اماراتنا قريبة و بعيدة
ونفوسنا بتتلاقى سعيدة
وكاننا كنا من امبارح
مع بعض نشيش و وبنضحك
نتلاقى وواخدانا النشوة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*طـَب يـَعـنـي أعـمـل إيـه
يـابـاشـمـهـنـدز؟
مـاأنـت شـاهـِد عـَلـيـه
قـالي رايـح يـجـَهـِـز
وآدي وش الـضـيـف
ده بـايـنـُه شـَكـلـُه عـَجـِز
وعـامـِل بـَيـات فـي الـصـيـف؟
مـابـَقـاش خـَلاص بــِيـنـجـِز
ولا عـايـز حـاجـَه يـضـيـف
آل نـِفـسـُه كـَمـان يــِأجـِز
وأنـا أدفـعـلـُه الـتـَكـالـيـف
لـَو عـايـز يـيـجـي ويــِكـتـِب
حـَتـى بـنـُص الـمـصـاريـف
مـَقـدَرش أداري وأكـدِب
مـِن غـيـرُه مـالـيـش أنـا كـيـف
فـيـه بـيـنـَّا كـلام لـو تـِحـسـِب
قــَلـمـي مـن غـيـرُه ضـَعـيـف
وظـروفـي عـَلـيـك قـوي تـِصـعـَب

أبـو سـِنـَه مـَديـنـه وريــف
فـي كـَلامـُه الـنـيـل أنـا بـَشـرب
أبـو سـِنـَه قــَلـبـُه نـضـيـف
ولا مـِن أحـبـابـُه هـَيـهـرَب
هـَيـعـود مـَع أول طـيـف
مـاهـُو زيـي حـَزيـن مـَتـغـرَب
عـلـى قــَلـبـي كـَلامـُه خـَفـيـف
لـَو حـَتـى يـثـور أو يــِغـضـِب
أبـو سـِنـَه قــَلـمـُه شـَريـف
بـَفـهـَمـُه لـَو حـَتـَى يـشـخـبـَط
لـو يـكـتـِب بـَس رغـيـف
أنـا أجـري أروح ع الـمـَسـمـَط
وإن مـره كـتـبـلـي رصـيـف
فـي الـشـارع أمـشـي وأخـبـَط
والـصـفـحـَه بــِدونـُه خـَريـف
وأنـا عـارفـُه هـَيـيـجـي يــِخـَبـَط
من  قــَبـل مـاقـول تــَخـاريـف
وسـطـوري كـمـان تـِتـلـَخـبـَط
بــِصـراحـَه بـدون تـَلافـيـف
مـش عـارف حـالـي أظـَّـبـَط
مـِتـكـَتـِف أنـا تـَكـتـيـف
غـَرقـان ولا شـايـف مـركـِب
ويـَدوب قـادر تـَخـاطـيـف
ف سـطـور الـوَرقــَه إتـشـَعـبـَط
أبـو سـَنـَه صـَحـيـح حـريـف
كـُل مـَبـقـرالـُه أسـتـَغـرب
ده كـَأنـُه ف جـيـش عـَريـف
وأنـا لـِسـَه يـَدوب بـتـدَرب
أبـو سـنـه صـديـق وولـيـف
والـصـفـحـَه عـَلـيـنـا بــِتـشـهـَد
وآهـي لـِسـَه بـدون تـَحـريـف
تـِسـتـَنـَي حـَبـيـبـهـَا يـقــَرب

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طارق المملوك

ابو سنه مش ممكن يصبر
راجع من تانى و هايكمل
هدى واهى ماتت م الحسرة
واحداث تتكالب م البصرة
خونه بييحكم فينا
ساكتين ع اللى بيجرالنا
يفرحوا م اللى بيجرى علينا
وكلام مستنى انت تقوله

يا ابوسنه 
مين هايقول غيرك
قلمك لو يسكت هيطق
يتنطط ويقول الحق
مستنى كلامك يا اوسنه
اتجدعن ورينا الهمه
وانا قاعد مستنى رجوعك
اسقينى عشطان من قلمك
وواحشنى اشوف كلمة حق

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لـِسـَه حـَبـيـبـي مـاجـاش؟
جـايـز مـاسـمـِعـنـاش
عـَلي الـصـوت ع الآخـر
عـَلـيه كمان
يـمـكـِن نـِسـي مـِش فـَاكـِر
إيـه كـان بـيـنـَّا زمـان
لـَكـِن أنـا مـَنـسـاش
يــَهـَتـرجـَع يـابـلاش
مـَتـسـبـنـيـشي يـاصـاحـبـي
عـايـزَك دايـمـاً جـنـبـي
ده الـشـاى لـِسـَه ف قـلـبـي
ولـِسـَه مـَشـرِبـنـاش
إرجـَع مـادد إيـدي
مـِسـتـَنـيـك يـاصـَديـقـي
بــِل بـحـَرفـَك ريـقـي
قـلـمـي بــِجـَد حـَقـيـقـي
بـَعـدَك مـَبـيـسـواش
قــَرب يـالا تـَعـالـى
صـاحـبـَك ف أصـعـب حـالـه
إبـعـَت أي رسـالـه
دي الـدُنـيـا مـَيـالـه
وفـيـهـا كـتـيـر مـَبـقـاش
لــَو زَعـلـتـَك سـامـِح
وإنـسـى خـلاص إمـبـارح
جـالـنـَّا شـطـان كـان طـايـح
دَمـُه خـلاص بـقـى سـايـح
وتـانـي مـيـسـتـَجـراش
يـالا تـعـالـى وقـول
مـَتـشـَمـِتـش عـزول
خـلـيـك بـقـى مـَعـقـول
نـاديـنـالــَك وأصـول
تـيـجـي مـتـكـسـِفـنـاش

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

[COLOR="SeaGreen"][FONT="Arial"][SIZE="5"][CENTER]*أحياناً 
بتمني انزل دمعة عين
واتغطي واخبي 
انى حزين
واتقطع تحت غطايا فتات
وانام وانا ميت
واغلف موتي بصوتي سكات

أحياناً .....بيخوني قلمي  يقوم
وينط على الأوراق  ويزوم
ويحاول يرسم حالتي بجد
ويحدد شكلي 
ويشّرح جسمي وسط بحور
ويعوم ويعافر وسط سطور
يغرق قلمي
ويعوم الحبر 
على وش السطر
والناس
 بتمصمص شفايفها
زعلانه عليًه
والناس  شمتانة فى ضمايرها
 وتقول ......خليه  ..
هيغور .................
.............
أحياناً
الشمس بتشرق جوه فى قلبي
مش بقدر اخبي
النور
وبطفي الشمس الحقيقية 
وبطلع قلبي شموس للناس
والناس مساكين
بعادات 
من طين وعجين
ولا قادرين حتى يبصوا لفوق
وانقتل الزوق
جوه الشرايين
.............
أحياناً ........بتمني اكون نسمة وباردة
فى حر الصيف
أو اعزم كل الناس عندي
واعز الضيف .
او لقمة طرية للغلبان
او  كاس الدوا فى ايدين عيان
احياناً ببقى بحب الناس بجنون
تتقطع عيني  من الاحضان
اتجن وارسم بالألوان
فى وشوش للناس
والناس الوان فى الاصل
وماتعرفهاش
غير لما اللون 
اللى انا حطيته وكلي جنون
بيبان ع الوش
احيانا اخاف
واكش
وانام مذعور
والناس
 بتمصمص شفايفها
زعلانه عليّه
والناس  شمتانة فى ضمايرها
 وتقول ...... خليه  ..
هيغور ...
...........
احيانا بنسي ده كله بجد
واحاسب نفسي
واقيم على نفسي الحد
واقطع كل خيوط الحب
وانسجها صحاب
واقفل كل بيبان الود
واسيب الباب
مفتوح ع  القلب
وامد ايديا اسلم تاني
وأشب
لحد ما اطول الحرف
وارميه على واحد حبيته
قاعد مخنوق 
بيسب
احياناً  من حبي  بشوف
الكلمة الطالعة من قلمي 
فى شكل حروف
وبقولها بكل أمانة وحب
وبحاول اوصل بيها  لحد القلب
بمسحها قوام
واعيد واكتبها......... 
وامسحها ...........
واتألم جداً ...
لما احب الناس
ويكون الحب اللى رابطنا
مشدود بالخوف .............

أحياناً  ...
ابقي بحب الناس اللى عارفهم
وانا عارف 
ومنيش معروف 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخي الحبيب  عصام علم الدين
اخي الحبيب طارق المملوك

ضعفت جدااااااا امام ما سطرته اقلامكم ...
وانهار قلبي حروفاً
ولكن للأسف لم تستطيع الحروف ان تتجمع للتتضاهي قلبوكم الصافية
فسامحوني ....
هذا النص كتبته من يومين ...
واعدكم اننى سوف احاول لملمة حروفي من جديد
واجتهد 
لكي ارد لكم هذا النزيف ... الذي تماس مع شرايين  القلب وسار مع دماءة

بحبكم 
ـــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*[/COLOR] :f2:

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*
نقول تاني
نعيد تاني
معاك  قلبي
كلام من قلب اشجاني

انا بيكم وانا ليكم
انا بس البعيد قلبي
ضعيف حبة
ومش واخد على الغربة
بيألمني قوي من الحب
ويهزمني ... قوي ويطب
فى حب الناس
انا شاعر  كلامي هوّ احلامي
وحبري جوه اقلامي
مرارة صبر
عبتها من الأيام
ولا بعرف اروح وانام
ولا حتى ادوق اكلة
وقلب حبايبي متضايق
وحرف الكملة مش فايق يمس الحرف
انا طرف السحاب الابيض
وانتو نجمة الليلة
انا شجرة خضار  طارح
وانتو احلى ضليلة
........
ياميت نرجس وفل جميل
على عينين العيال فى الليل
واعدة نيل
ولب اسمر
لحد الصبح
وحشتوني
وحشني  الدمعة فى عيوني
وانا مادد سلام ليكم
وحضن الكلمة خنقاني
ومنعاني اروح ليكم
وعمر يضيع و  انا بينكم
وعمر يضيع كمان فيكم
وامتى الصبح هنفتح
نقوم نمشي
ونتقابل
نروح للعمدة فى فيصل
ونتعشي فى جاد الله
ونتمشي لحد البيت
ومن دعوة قوام انا جيت
لحديكم 
كلامي فرشة للرجلين
وسجادة 
عشان تمشوا 
تعدوني
ونتسابق 
تنادوني
قوام اجي
ده من تاني
نعيد تاني
كلام من قلب اشجاني
ـــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## طارق المملوك

يا صاحبي تعالى واتدفى..
ووسطينا تكون زفه ..
نزقزق .. كيف ما يحلالنا ..
نغنى .. ونعشق الغنوه ..
تعود من تانى يا ابو سنه..
تفتح ع القلوب شبابيك ..
وتدخل عقلى ماتخبط ..
تعدى ع الحروف تناديك ..
فترسم بالحروف بسمه ..
وانا ازقطط ..
وترسم بالكلام حكايات ..
واعيش فيها حياة انسان ..
وانام اسمع كما الروايات ..
كلامك صار كما البركان ..
ينام و يقوم .. يهز الكون ..
ولا يهزك ..
ويتهادى ف ضى عيون..
تعيش فيها .. 
وتقضى العمر .. بتحبك ..

----------


## nile_daughter

*[frame="12 80"]عود أحمد أستاذ أحمد أبو سنة
محدش يزعل ويسيب البيت...مهما كان
وربنا ما يجيب خلاف أبدا
داليا خلف[/frame]*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*وجيت ياعمنا طارق
معايا مسطرة طويلة
نقيس بيها كلام الحرف
وبرجل افتحه اكبر
وادور على الحبر
ومنقلتي قزاز شفاف
بشوف منها
زوايا كلام
وكراستي ورق شفاف
اقل نقطة اكتبها
تكون واضحة
لكن حبري 
بلون ابيض
ومش هيشوفة غير واحد
عارف سره
وجينا ياعمنا طارق
لقيتك ع الكلام مارق
قوام عديت
فرشت الكلمة ضحكاية
وعليتها حيطان البيت
ناديت بالحس انا اهلا
وجيت طبيت
ياعمري  الفايت الاتي
صحاب الكلمة دول منى
وانا منهم
وان شالله ...
ادوق الصبر
انا صابر
عشان صوتهم
يخيليني 
قوام اضحك
وانسي القهر
ــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## طارق المملوك

يا ابو سنه .. 
قضينا العمر للكلمة ..
نقولها تصير حمام ابيض ..
يرفرف فوق امانينا ..
ونرسمها .. دواير بيض ..
نلملم بيها احلامنا .. 
وتتشاقى .. وتتعايق .. تمد الايد ..
وتمسحنا بزيت قنديل..
من الاقصى ..
على كلمة نقولها بحق..
مش تضليل ..
وتوهب لينا شربه ميه..
مش م النيل ..
وهبها لينا يوم دجله ..
على فكره ..
لضمنا حروفها م الكلمه ..
و ذعيناها مابين الناس ..
ومالينها سوا باحساس ..

يا صاحبي الكلمة مش سهله ..
دى رايه عاليه تحيي الموت ..
ولو قولناها .. يعلى الصوت ..
يقوم زلزال ..
ويتولدوا بسببها رجال ..
وتطلع شمسنا و تبان ..
تصبح ع العيون السمر ..
و تنزع غلنا .. والمر ..
وتتحنط جبال الصبر .. جوانا ..
وننساها .. و تنسانا ..
يا صاحبي لازمنا نتواعد ..
و نتعاهد لنتحرر ..
وكلمتنا تصير ثورة ..
وتبقى فيها كلمة سر ..
ودمعه تتحبس ف العين ..
فتتحجر ..ويومها تفر ..
فتتحول دانات و سيوف ..
ويومها هابقى وياكم و افكركم ..
وبكرة يا صاحبي راح نسمع ..
وياما نشوف ..

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> *[frame="12 80"]عود أحمد أستاذ أحمد أبو سنة
> محدش يزعل ويسيب البيت...مهما كان
> وربنا ما يجيب خلاف أبدا
> داليا خلف[/frame]*




[frame="7 80"]
يااهلا بيكي ياداليا
بحرف جميل  ومتعايق 
حروف  طايلة
وشجرة حب نرويها 
ولازم  وصف دى الشجرة
تكون عالية
عشان ما نبص من فوقها
نشوف  اكتر
مساحة حب مروية
بلون اخضر
جميل قلمك
جميل جداً
وان كان الاهتمام زايد
يكون احسن
وانا نفسي يكون 
احسن من الاحسن
عشان الكلمة دى امانة
نقول والدنيا سامعانا
وان كانت  كده رايحة
اكيد تيجي فى يوم تسمع
واهلا بيكي واللهى 
ما في حاجة  كده في  نفسي
وسامحينا عشان بس الشجر عالى
وكنا غيّم  على القاعدين
ومش قادرة تشوفينا
وانا مسكين ماعندي النور
ده غير شمعة اشوف بيها
ومن ريح الكلام  خايف
وبحميها
لحد الصبح
ماينور
وتشرق شمس على العالم
وكله يشوف
اكيد قصدي
بقى معروف ..............
واهلا بيكي ياداليا
ـــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة[/frame]

----------


## nile_daughter

> [frame="7 80"]
> يااهلا بيكي ياداليا
> بحرف جميل  ومتعايق 
> حروف  طايلة
> وشجرة حب نرويها 
> ولازم  وصف دى الشجرة
> تكون عالية
> عشان ما نبص من فوقها
> نشوف  اكتر
> ...


*[frame="12 80"]
أخى الفاضل أحمد أبو سنة
أخجلتنى بكلماتك الرقيقة ...التى لم يسعفنى قلمى أن أرد بمثيلتها....أهلا بك مرة أخرى وما شاء الله أرى ان أجازتك جعلتك تعود أكثر نشاطا وغزارة فى الإنتاج
مرة أخرى لك جزيل شكرى على كلماتك الرقيقة....ووقتك الذى بذلته لترد على باسمى فى قصيدتك الرقيقة...دمت مبدعا 
وربنا يديم المعروف 
داليا خلف[/frame]*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*جاني سلامكم فى السما
جاني سلامكم بالتمام
وانا قلبي كان نسمه هوا
تتمشي بين ريش الحمام
جاني قوام
وحضني بالحضن القوي
وهمسني فى وداني بصمت
بحبكم ........ بحبكم
ياعصام 
ياحتة سكرة ..
الرد هيكون حاجة تانية 
ومش هقول متكررة
لكن انما 
الرد فى بيتنا هناك
بعدين بقى .....
وبيتنا ده اجمل حيطان انا شوفتها
واحنا الولاد اللى حلمنا بإسمها
أبناء مصر 
مش ممكن ارحل من هنا
ولا ممكن استني كمان اكتب هنا
احنا الحمام اللى محلق فى الهوا
وبقاله عش 
العش يمكن حالياً
مصنوع بقش
لكنه قش الحب في القلب الكبير
قلوبنا كلنا
ـــــــــــــــ
ياعم طارق يامملوك
اسمحلنا ناخد ردودك من هنا 
واسمحلنا ننقل سلامك من هنا
واسمحلنا نقولك كلام
فى ناس تحبك بالقوي
كده زينا
فلو سمحت 
اسمح لنا
ـــــــــــ
ياقلب ابيض م البياض
ومركبة معافرة عدت فى المحال
يامناااااااااااااااااااال
اسمحي ننقل كمان
الاسم ده
يبقى هناك 
يبقى هنا
ماهى كلها بيوتنا كمان
وكلها قلوبنا هناك
وكمان هنا
فاسمحي لنا 
ننتقل واحنا لسه قاعدين 
على قلبكم
برضك هنا
ـــــــــــــــ
ياعم محمد ياسعيد
انا قلبي فيه حتة بتوجع بالقوي
وكمان مولع حتة حمرة وبنكوي
وبحب فيك قلمك قوي
وقلبك قوي قوي 
فاسمحلنا نطير نطير
ونحط ع الشجرة اللى فيها اكلنا
وشربنا 
وحلمنا .......
فاسمحلنا .......
ــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## طارق المملوك

*اتمنى انى اكون فاهم صح*

مبروك يا صاحبي بيت جديد..
بيت يزود فى البيوت .. مسكن جديد..
مسكن و بيت .. محتاج له ايد ..
ايد و ايد .. تبني و تعلي ف البنا ..
اسمنت .. طوب .. طبعا حديد ..
وانا من هنا .. وياك بكمل ف البنا ..
اصلى مهندس فى البيوت ..
بيت من كلام ..
بيت من حديد ..
مهما يكون .. راح اهندسه ..
وادندشه .. و ازوقه .. 
لما اكيد راح المسه ..
مبروك يا صاحبي ..
بيت جديد ..
قدمه سعيد ..
و عتبه خضرا م المعاني .. بتتولد ..
على ايد ولاد .. حضنوا المعانى و المعاد ..
وكل ظالم .. بالمعانى و الكلام على شعرهم ..
راج ينجلد ..

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أنـا عـَارفـُه عـِيـبـَك يـاوَلـَه
وعـِرفـت حـَل الـمـسـألـه
خـَلـِيـك مـَكـَانـَك
راكـِب حـُصـَانـَك
ده أنـتَ فـارس
والـلـي فـي إيـدك
مـش قـلـم
الـلـي فـي إيـدَك
بـُنـدقـيـه
نـَصـل سـيـف
إوعـى تـِنـسـَاهـَا الـقـَضـيـه
لـِسـَه بـَدري ع الـخـَريـف
يـالا تـَعـالـى
مـن تـانـي هـَنـطـَّيـر حـَمـَام
نـِكـتـِب كـَلام
نـِجـعَّـل حـُروفـًُه
بـِجـنـاحـات
ونـطـيـر مـَعـاهـا لـلـسـَمـَا
نـِعـلا لـفـوق
يـاد الـحـيـاه مـِتـقـَـسـِّمـَه
وعـلـيـنـا واجـِب
زي بـَرضـُه مـافـِيـه حـُقـوق
وبـيـن الـحـبـايـب
كـُل حـاجـَه مـُمـكـِنـه
بـِحـنـان وذوق
وصـَحـِيـح ظـُروفـنـا وطـَبـعـِنـَّا
بـِيـنـهـا فـِروق
لـَكـِن مـَلـيـنـَّا قـَلـبـِنـَّا
بـِحـنـيـن وشـُوق
وإن حـَد يــِغـرق مـِنـنـَّا
الـتـانـي يـِكـُونـلـُه طـُوق
وإحـنـا خـَلـقـنـا ربـنـا
ومـافـيـش عـَنـدي شـكـُوك
إن عـِشـنـَّا حـَتـى مـِيـت سـَنـَه
الـمـُوت لازم نـِدوق
خـَلـيـك مـَعـايـا يـاواد هـِنـا
وأنـا هـَجـي مـعـَاك هـِنـاك
إخـوات يـاصـاحـبـي كـُلـِنـَّا
وأنـا عـارف إيـه جـواك
وأنـا عـارفـُه عـِيـبـَك يـاوَلـَه
وهـَكـون صـَريـح ويـاك
أسـتـاذ صـَحـيـح فـي الـشـَعـنـَنـَه
لـَكـن جـواك مـَلاك
بـحـَمـار عـِنـِيـك مـِتـلـَونـَّه
وأبـيـض قـلـبـك جـواك

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يـالا تـَعـَالـَى كـفـَايـَّه غـيـَاب*
*ولا خـَلاص مـَاأحـنـَاش أحـبـَاب*
*مـَوحـشـتـَكـش بـِجـَد يـَاصـَاحـبـِي*
*هـُنـت عـَلـِيـك وإنـت الـلـِي ف قـَلـبـِي*
*مـَاأشـتـَقـتـِّش لـحـروفـنـَا بـجـَد؟*
*ولا بـَدالـِي لـَقـِيـتـلـَّك حـَد؟*
*إوعـَى تـقـُول مـَابـَقـَاش فـِيـه وقـت*
*ده أنـت سـكـِّت*
*لـَمـَا بـعـدنـَا ف يـُوم عـَن بـَعـض*
*وأنـَا وحـدانـِي كـتـِيـر جـَربـت*
*مـَاعـِرفـتـِش أرسـِّم ولا خـَط*
*يـَالا تـَعـَالـَى خـَلاص حـَرمـت*
*ده أنـَا مـِن غـِيـرَّك ضـِعـت وتـُهـت*
*مـن يـُوم مـَا كـَلامـَّك مـَاخـَاصـِمـنـِي*
*حـَاسـِس أنـَا وإحـلـِفـلـِّك إنـِي*
*زي مـَاأكـُون ولا مـَرَّه كـَتـبـت*
*إرجـَع بـَقـَى وإنـسـَاه الـعـِنـد*
*لـَو زعـلان هـأبـعـتـَلـَّك ورد*
*بـَس تـرُد*
*مـَاتـسـِبـش الـلـِي إتـبـَنـَى يـِتـهـَّد*
*ده أنـَا عـَارفـُه سـَلامـهـُم مـَاجـَالـكـش*
*نـِسـيـُوك هـُمَّ وأنـَا مـَاأنـسـكــش*
*وأنـَا مـُتـأكـِّد إنـِي ف قـَلـبـَّك*
*أيـوَّه أنـَا صـَاحـبـَّك*
*مـِدهـَا يـَدَّك*
*تـِلـقـَانـِي جـَنـبـَّك*
*أصـلـِي بـَحـبـَّك*
*وأقـطـَّع إيـدي إن مـَاإتـمـدتـِّش*
*يـَالا تـَعـَالـَى*
*يـَاأحـلـَى حـَكـَايـَّه*
*مـِسـتـَنـِيـك ويـَاريـت مـَاتـغـبـش*


*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فاضــل

أنا ما نسيتش

و ياريته هو كمان يعاودنا

أنا ما مشيتش

و يا ريته هو كمان يراجعنا

قلبك طيب قوي يا عصام

طيبة ما عادش ليها مكان

في زمن ما فيهوش فرسان 



لكن الوفا دايما حيران

يروح شوية .. و ييجي شوية 

و ما بيرساش ابدا في مكان

هو ده وفا و لا جفا

مش قادر الفرق يبان

نروح .. و الحب يرجعنا

و الود يوصلنا كمان

اللي يحبك يوم ها يجيلك

مش ها يجيلك بس بيجري 

ده ها يجي طيران

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*كـَلام م الـقـَلـب طـَالـِّع*
*قـَلـِّب تـَانـِي الـمـَواجـِّع*
*فـَأسـمـَحـلـِي أوصـِّف يـَافـَاضـِّل*
*إحـسـَاس راجـِّل لـِراجـِّل* 
*يـَامـَا كـتـِيـر حـَبـُونـِي*
*لـَكـِّن راحـُوا مـَاجـُوش*
*وأمـَا ف سـِكـَّه شـَافـُونـِي*
*قـَالـُوا مـَانـِعـرفـهـُوش*
*وكـتـِيـر نـَاس جـَرحـُونـِي*
*ولـِجـَرحـِي مـَاداووش*
*ونـَاس إديـتـهـَا عـيـُونـِي*
*طـِلـعـُوا مـَايـسـتـَاهـلـُوش*
*وكـتـِيـر الـلـِي خـَانـُونـِي*
*ولـعـَهـدي مـَاصـَانـُوش*
*خـَيـِّبـُوا كـُل ظـنـُونـِي*
*وبـألـمـِي مـَاحـَسـُوش*
*قـَالـُوا عـَنـِي ووصـفـُونـِي*
*وصـِّف مـَاصـَدقـتـُوش*
*ده غـِيـر الـلـِي فـَاتـُونـِي*
*والأسـبـَاب مـَاقـَالـُوش*
*كـَان نـِفـسـِي يـعـَاتـبـُونـِي*
*لـِيـه بـَس مـَاعـَاتـبـُوش*
*مـش جـَايـز ظـَلـمـُونـِي*
*وحـَقـِيـقـتـِي مـَاعـِرفـُوش*
*كـَانـُوا أحـسـَّن واجـهـُونـِي*
*وعـَلـيـَّه مـَاخـَبـُوش*
*أي أمـَارَّه إدونـِي*
*حـَتـَى إن قـَالـُوا رتـُوش*
*لـَكـِّن دول خـَدعـُونـِي*
*ولـِبـسـُوا قـصـَادي وشـُوش*
*وإخـتـَاروا يـعـَامـلـُونـِي*
*بـكلام كـَان مـَغـشـُوش*
*والآخـِّر خـَلـُونـِي*
*شـُفـت الـلـِي مـَاشـفـتـُوش*
*وأمـَا حـروفـهـُم جـُونـِي*
*بـَان شـِئ مـَاعـرفـتـُوش*
*وسـطـُورهـُم هـَزونـِي*
*كـَان نـفـسـِي مـَاعـشـهـُوش*
*وقـت مـاهـُوش مـن لـُونـِي*
*فـُرسـَان فـِيـه مـَابـقـُوش*
*وردي إن جـُم سـَألـُونـِي*
*جـَاهـِّز مـَاأنـكـِرهـُوش*
*الـكـُون ده مـش كـُونـِي*
*ويـَاريـِتـنـِي مـَاجـِتـلـُوش*
*ده الـنـَاس فـِيـه بـَكـُونـِي*
*بـُكـَا غـِيـري مـَابـَكـُوش*
*وآهـُو دمعـِي عـَلـَى جـفـُونـِي*
*لـِسـَّه مـَانـَشـِّفـتـُوش* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

تاهت خطاوي الزمن
تهنا فى أيامه
قسمنا ريح البعاد
وزعنا جوه البلاد
ماوقفنا قدامه
نام الولد فى الليل
نام الولد فى النهار
عشان  يقدر يشوفنا
حتى  فى احلامه
* * * * 
صعبان عليه مخنوق
والدمع غالي بجد
مسدود عليه البراح
وطريقه اخره بسد
مليت غناوي انا
ونسينا طعم الهنا
والحزن من غير حد
* * * * 
ياصاحبي جتلك كمان
مااقدرش مااجيشي
ماانت اللى عارف  مابيا
وطعمه ايه عيشي؟

مااحنا اللى قسمنا رغيب الكلام
ووزعنا اللقم على الخلق
واحنا اللى سهرنا القمر للصبح
واحنا اللى طلعنا الشموس من غير نهار
واحن اللي ضحكنا الحجر صوان
واحنا اللى لونا الهوا الوان

ياصاحبي جتلك كمان
مااقدرش مااجيشي
ماانت اللى عارف  مابيا
وطعمه ايه عيشي؟
* * * * * *
الشمس عالية بس نورها بيجينا
نلحق بسرعة نشوف قبل مايجينا
الليل سواده وحش خالى من الاحلام
الحق ووزع رغيفك
وادي الجعان فى كلام

واه واه على اللى حب ولا طالشي
وانا حبي مش للأنوثة
ولا شعر وشفايف
انا حبي القي عروسة
تحضني وانا خايف
خايف قوي من الحب
اللى نسيت شكله
ونسيت كمان الاشتياق
ونسيت شعور البكاء
ونسيت حنين الرجوع
ونسيت حلاوة الدموع
نفسي قوي فيها

* * * * *

ياصاحبي جتلك كمان
مااقدرش مااجيشي
ماانت اللى عارف  مابيا
وطعمه ايه عيشي؟

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*ياااااااااااه*
*حاسس انا بالآاااااااااااه*
*وبحرف محفور فى الكلام*
* الله*
*وبدقة القلب البعيد اللى تاااااااااااااه*
*ياصاحبي كنا هنا*
*صحيح والا*
*لاااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟*
** * * * ** 
*اتنين بيكووا القلوب*
*لما نيجي ندوقهم*
*الجرح والبعد لما يفوق شوقهم*
*وازاى هنصبر كتير لما الامل ده يغيب*
*وازاى نطلع نهار والحمل من فوقهم*
**  ** * * **
*ترانييييم كلام وحروف*
*مواويل سطور تايهه*
*مش قادرة تطلع بمعني*
*والكلمة مش زاهيه*
*وهتبقى زاهيه ازاي* 
*والبال ماهوش رايق*
*والبال يروق ازاي*
*والضهر مش طايق*
** * * *** 
*الفين ياليل وياعين*
*قلناها للسامعين*
*واهو برضه بنعافر*
*وسطور تغطي البحور* 
*مفرودة للشايفين*
*واهو لسه بنعافر*
*وكان فى قلبي امل*
*نركبها نتقابل*
*اتاري كل الجسور*
*مش كاملة للأخر*
** * * ** 

*العيشة بالأمنيات مكروهه مش راضي* 
*والعيشة علي اللى فات* 
*نبقى من الماضي*
*الحبر طفح جوه قلبي اندلق*
*غطي الوريد بكلام*
*وانا كنت بحلم كتير*
*املى السطور احلام*
*وفى وسط كل الكلام*
*جوه البحور احلام*
*دورت ابدأ حقيقة*
*لقيتني مش فاضي*
** * * ** 
*لكن خلاص الحقايق هتبان بإذن الله*
*وهنط من ع . الجسور انزل عشان القاه*
*فاضل يومين العيد*
*ونزيح جبال وحديد*
*والقلب يحضن فى قلبه* 
*لما السلام يبقى*
*هو السلام بالإيد*
********
*احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*إسـتـَنـِيـتـَّك عـُمـري مـَاخـُفـت*
*إنـَّك يـُوم مـَاتـجـِيـش*
*وكـَان إحـسـَاسـِي يـُوم مـَابـعـدت*
*إنـَّك مـَانـسـتـنـِيـش*
*ده أحـنـَا كـَتـبـنـَا كـَلام مـَع بـَعـض*
*حـِلـو وزيـُه مـَافـِيـش*
*ولا كـَان حـَد يـِزعـَّل حـَد*
*إلا ف لـَحـظـِّة طـِيـش*
*حـَتـى حـروفـنـَا دي كـَانـِّت جـَد*
*مـَلـح ولـُقـمـِّة عـِيـش*
** 
*عـَدوا سـِنـِيـن مـَاشـُوفكـش*
*وإنـت مـَابـتـشـُوفـنـِيـش*
*وإن يـُوم مـَاقـَرتـلـَكـش*
*آجـِي أكـتـِّب مـَالاقـِيـش*
*غـِيـر يـِمـكـِّن سـَطـريـن*
*مـَايـكـَفـُوش عـَنـَاويـن*
*وأسـهـَّر لـِيـلـِي حـَزيـن*
*بـَأسـأل روحـت لـفـِيـن*
*وأفـضـَّل أَحـلـَّم يـِيـجـِي*
*يـُوم أقـَابـلـَّك يـَاصـَديـقـِي*
*وألاقـِيـك مـَاسـِّك إيـدي*
*مـَاشـِي ف نـَفـس طـَريـقـِي*
*ونـَويـت مـَاتـفـُوتـنـِيـش*
** 
*ولاقـِيـتـَّك ولاقـِيـتـنـِي*
*مـَاعـرفـتـِّش إيـه نـَابـنـِي*
*وإنـت قـريـِّب مـِنـِي*
*مـَاشـي مـعـَايـَا مـَاسـكـنـِي*
*ف الـشـَارع وحـديـنـَا*
*بـِنـكـلـِّم بـَعـضـِيـنـَا*
*والـنـَاس مـِن حـَوالـِيـنـَا*
*مـِش فـَاهـمـِيـن حـَكـَاويـنـَا*
*ولا عـَارفـِيـن إن إحـنـَا*
*مـَصـر بـَلـدنـَا دي روحـنـَا*
*وإنـهـَا جـوَّه عـِنـيـَّه*
*وبـتـسـكـُن ف عـنـِيـك*
*وغـَالـيـَّه يـَاصـَاحـبـِي عـَلـيـَّه*
*زي مـَاغـَالـيـَّه عـَلـِيـِك*
*ده كـَفـَايـَّه إنـهـَا هـيـَّه*
*جـَمـعـتـنـِي ف يـُوم بـِيـك*
*وإنـهـَا لـِسـَّه بـَهـيـَّه*
*وف قـَلـبـِنـَا هـَتـعـِيـش*
** 
*وإسـتـَنـِيـتـَّك عـُمـري مـَاخـُفـت*
*إنـَّك يـُوم مـَاتـجـِيـش*
*وكـَان إحـسـَاسـِي يـُوم مـَابـعـدت*
*إنـَّك مـَانـسـتـنـِيـش* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## mazen mosa

أنا شاعر علي قدي ..و حبيت أضيف رد
فالقافية مش معدي..لكن القدامي بحسة بجد
و معلش انا لسة جديد..و بليد قوي فالمنتدي
مش عارف أكبر فخطي ..او أنقي لون يتقرا
و أحمد و عصام ..دول ناس معاديين بجد
احاسيسهم عالية ..ملهاش سور و لا حد
يا ابو سنه كلامك في الغربه..قربني منك
بكل بساطة.. حست أني ساكن جنبك..
مع اني فمصر.. قرب ميدان الكوربة..
وعلم الدين ربط كلامك بملحمة..
عنوانها من كلامكوا انتوا الاتنين..
"الغربة جوة القلب ..مش برَة"

----------


## mazen mosa

"تعليقا علي جانا سلامكوا"

----------


## mazen mosa

أسف جدااااااااااااا...
"معلش أنا لسة جديد في المنتدي..مش عارف أكبر فخطي ...وانقي لون يتقرا
كلامك يا أحمد قريب وحستّة مع انك فالغربة... 
..و أنا  في القاهرة .. قرب ميدان الكوربة..
و انتي و عصام و محمد سعيد..بجد ناس حلوة

----------


## فنان فقير

حراااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكو

بكتونى  كدة ع الصبح وتاه منى الكلام

المهم يا ابو سنه تكون يانجم بالف خير

وانت يا ابن علم الدين ياجارى لك من السلام

تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*
السكرية !
قهوة  !
العمرانية!
الهرم والقاهرة بالليل
آعدين فى انتظار الناس
اسلام وفى الاوله اهين 
والعمدة رزانه وخفة دم
ف  الاتنين
الله ياعمدة علي الاحساس
اسامة عبد الصبور 
شلال كلام حساس
وعم يحي اترسم جوه قلبي كبير
فكرني بنفسي لما هبقى كبير

لحظة .... تليفون

ايوه ياعم عصام
احنا على القهوة 
اعدين اهو وكتير
قام ردلي وقالى
اوصفلي يالا قوام
امشي قوام قدام ؟
والا اعمل ايه  ياخطير؟
مش عارف الوصفة ؟
اديني حد كبير !!!!



وعليت الضحكة من القلب اللى كان فاضي
وبدأت انسي خلاص انى مانيش راضي
وعليت الضحكة من القلب اللى صبح مليان
دخان بلدنا له ريحة بتخلق الوجدان
الليل فى مصر مش للنوم
الليل فى مصر مش عادي
الليل صحاب 
الليل حضور بعد الغياب
الليل نهار كل الصحاب

ياليل بلدنا طوووووووووووووول
خلينا مانمشيش
قول للنهار لسه خليه يروح مايجيش

كل الكلام كان فى الوشوش هادي
كانت عيوني بتلقط الكلمة م الاحساس
احساسي انى بأمان على قهوة فى بلادي
والصورة بدأت تبان وتعود بكل الناس


انا وعصام فى مصر حقيقة مش احلام
ماسكين فى ايد الليالى بنوقف  الأيام

ادي الشوارع اهيه 
وادي الميدان مليان
وادي الرصيف اهو
لسه الرصيف عرقان
وادي العيال بالليل
وادي البنات حايرة
لسه البنات فايره
ياليل بلدنا طووووووول
خلى العيون لامعه
لساه سور الجامعة
بيجمع العشاق
لسه القلوب مجاريح
لسه الغناوي فراق





وانا وعصام
 ماشيين على الأيام
لا مسين ايدين ذكرى 
بتأن فى الاحلام
ماشيين نلم الحروف
ونعبي تاني كلام
لسه السطور باقيه
والصورة من كام عام؟ 
لكن خلاص ماشي ؟
ماشي خلاص ياعصام؟
نفس الايدين تاني
اتمدوا بالعافية!
وقولنا تاني سلام !!!!!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> أنا شاعر علي قدي ..و حبيت أضيف رد
> فالقافية مش معدي..لكن القدامي بحسة بجد
> و معلش انا لسة جديد..و بليد قوي فالمنتدي
> مش عارف أكبر فخطي ..او أنقي لون يتقرا
> و أحمد و عصام ..دول ناس معاديين بجد
> احاسيسهم عالية ..ملهاش سور و لا حد
> يا ابو سنه كلامك في الغربه..قربني منك
> بكل بساطة.. حست أني ساكن جنبك..
> مع اني فمصر.. قرب ميدان الكوربة..
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل مازن السباعي 

شكرا لتواصلك ومرورك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
ونتمني ان تتواصل معنا فى جاني سلامكم 



احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

> حراااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكو
> 
> بكتونى كدة ع الصبح وتاه منى الكلام 
> المهم يا ابو سنه تكون يانجم بالف خير 
> وانت يا ابن علم الدين ياجارى لك من السلام 
> تحياتى
> 
> فنان فقير


الجميل احمد الشيخ

علمنا انك فنان وتحب الفن ولكننا لم نعلم او نتأكد انك فقير ... :hey: 

وشكرا لمنتدي ابناء مصر على الواجب الجامد قوي اللى هفضل فاكرة لحد مااشوفكم تاني ...

صباحك وطن 



اخوك

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*من اول وجديد*
*هنمد ايدينا*
*ونرجع :*
*اول ايام العيد*
*ونعيد ونزيد*
*في قصة الشاطر حسن*
*اللى راح من زمان* 
*خطفه الوحش*
*اللى راح من زمان*
*ولسه ياعين امه*
*مارجعش*

*هنقول الماضي والحال*
*ونعدي بحروفنا جبال*
*ونلف نكمل فى اللفات*
*وجديدنا اكتر بكتير*
*م. اللى فات*
*مش هعرف اقولك عصومي*
*ولا ينفع طبعا بيومي*
*انما هنتظرك ياعيوني*
*تحدفني حروفك*

*ينزل من قلبي حروف وآهات*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*احمودي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *السكرية !*
> *قهوة !*
> *العمرانية!*
> *الهرم والقاهرة بالليل*
> *آعدين فى انتظار الناس*
> *اسلام وفى الاوله اهين* 
> *والعمدة رزانه وخفة دم*
> *ف الاتنين*
> *الله ياعمدة علي الاحساس*
> ...


*فـَاكـِّر قـَعـدتـنـَا عـَلـى الـقـَهـوه*
*لـِسـَّه ف بـُقـِي طـَعـم الـشـاي*
*فـَاكـِّر كـُل الـصـُحـبـَّه الـحـِلـوَّه*
*والـقـَهـوجـِي بـِيـقـُول أنـَا جـَاااااي*
*أنـَا مـش فـَاكـِّر إسـمـُه لـَكـنـِي*
*فـَاكـِّر لـُون جـَلابـِيـتـُه الـبـُنـِي*
*فـَاكـرَّك وإنـت قـُريـِّب مـِنـِي*
*م الـقـَلـب بـِتـضـحـَّك ويـَاي* 
*كـَانـِّت أول مـَره أقـَابـلـَّك*
*عـُمـري مـَا شـُوفـتـَّك مـن قـَبـلـِيـهـَا*
*كـُنـت زمـَان أتـخـيـِّل شـَكـلـَّك*
*وكـُل أمـَا أرسـِّم صـُوره ألـغـِيـهـَا*
*مـَاأتـصـَورتـِّش حـَد ف شـَبـهـَّك*
*وكـَأنـَّك دنـيـا لـوحـديـهـَا*
*وكـُل أمـَا أقـرا سـطـُور مـن قـَلـمـَّك*
*أسـتـغـرَّب وأفـكـَّر فـِيـهـَا*
*وأسـأل نـَفـسـِي يـِخـرِّب عـَقـلـَّك*
*إمـتـَى أقـدَّر أكـتـِّب زيـِيـهـَا* 
*وأمـَا هـَنـَاك ع الـقـَهـوَّه قـَابـلـتـَّك*
*يـُوم مـَاإديـَّه لأول مـَرَّه*
*حـَضـنـِّت يـَدَّك*
*لـَمـَا أنـَا وإنـت يـُومـِيـهـَا ضـحـكـنـَا*
*مـن قـَلـبـِي يـَاصـَاحـبـِي و مـن قـَلـبـَّك*
*يـُومـهـَا عـرفـت الـسـِر ف حـَرفـَّك*
*ولـِيـه كـَان سـَهـل عـَلـيـَّه أفـهـَمـلـَّك*
*إنـت عـَشـَان إنـسـَان بـِطـَبـِيـعـتـَّك*
*وأنـَا بـَقـرالـَّك كـُنـت بـَحـِّبـَّك*
*كـُنـت بـِشـُوف ف كـَلامـَّك بـِيـتـنـَا*
*ونـَاس حـِتـتـنـَا*
*حـَتـَى كـَمـَان الـبـِت جـَارتـنـَا*
*الـلـِي أنـَا حـَبـِّتـهـَا ف طـفـُولـتـنـَا*
*وكـتـِيـر كـُنـت بـَقـُولـهـَا يـَاريـتـنـَا*
*نـِلـقـَى بـَلـدنـَا ف يـُوم جـَمـَّعـِتـنـَا* 
*وإتـجـَمـعـنـَا أنـَا وإنـت يـَاصـَاحـبـِي*
*شـُوفـتـَّك جـَنـبـِي*
*كـُنـت هـَطـِيـر مـن فـَرحـِّة قـَلـبـِي*
*بـَس قـُصـَادَّك كـُنـت مـِخـَبـِي*
*خـَايـِّف قـَوي لـَيـفـُوت الـلـِيـل*
*والأوقـَات الـحـِلـوَّه تـعـَدي*
*نـِرجـَّع تـَانـِي لـغـُربـَّه وويـل*
*وحـدَّك فـِيـهـَا وفـِيـهـَا لـِوحـدي*
*عـَدي الـلـِيـل مـن غـِيـر مـَايـقـُول*
*مـَارضـِيـش يـِسـتـَنـَى ولا يـطـُول*
*جـِه مـن تـَانـِي وقـت وداعـنـَا*
*مـن قـَبـل مـَايـخـلـَّص مـوضـُوعـنـَا*
*غـَصـبـِّن عـَنـَا يـَاصـَاحـبـِي رجـعـنـَا*
*نـِشـعـُر تـَانـِي بـالـلـِي واجـِعـنـَا*
*نـِسـأل روحـنـَا إيـه ضـَيـعـنـَا*
*ولـِيـه يـَاوطـنـَا غـَاوي تـبـيـعـنـَا*
*لـِيـه مـِش عـَايـِّز يـُوم تـِجـمـَعـنـَا*
*سـَالـِّت جـوَّه الـقـَلـب دمـُوعـنـَا*
*صـِرنـَا أغـراب جـُواه أو بـَرَّه*
*والـلـِي يـدوق الـغـُربـَّه دي مـَرَّه*
*هـَيـحـِّس بـمـَشـَاعـِرنـَا الـمـُرَّه*
*ولا يـِعـرَّف يـِوصـفـهـَا إزاي* 

*فـَاكـِّر قـَعـدتـنـَا عـَلـى الـقـَهـوه*
*لـِسـَّه ف بـُقـِي طـَعـم الـشـاي*
*فـَاكـِّر كـُل الـصـُحـبـَّه الـحـِلـوَّه*
*والـقـَهـوجـِي بـِيـقـُول أنـَا جـَاااااي* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا سلام على طلتك يا احمد يا شاعر 
حلوه خالص غنوتك هنا يا عصام 
لسه فيه أصحاب بجد
والإيدين متشبكه رغم اللى صاير 
والعنين شايفين تمام 
والقلوب أبيض من الصبح العفى 
اللى بيصبح على الكون بإبتسام
حد يطلبلى يا عم الحاج قهوة 
بس ما يحليش بسكر 
لااااااا
يحلى بالكلام
أه يحلى 
بالـــــكلام

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

وحشتونا
وحشنا الحرف والصورة
وحشنا البسمة فوق الشفة والقورة
وحشني البنت مشيتها
وخفتها
وهي ماشية غندوره
وحشني اللعب فى حرفي 
وسطر الشعر فى كفي
وحشني افوز كمان فورة
وحشني البص فى عنيها
واتامل كمان فيها
ولو حتي عيونها ياناس
كانت عورة

بحبك حب وصفه كبير 
وقلب أمير
وصدر يدفي وادفي
ولو حتى ميزان الكفة مغيوره
وانا ابنك
وانا عشقك
وانا حالك وراس مالك
وبيعينا وتاجرينا
ولا اقدر في يوم احاسبك
وانتى حرة
حاسبينا
ماهو انتى من زمان ناصحة
وشطورة
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

----------

